# Similarities of NAZI Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi



## Reddington

*Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*

The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.

The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776

*
Similarities
*
*1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.

*2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.

*3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.

*4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.

*5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.

*6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.

*7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and

*8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.

*9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India. 

*10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today in India, almost every Hindu-even the ones who call themselves liberal-hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.

*Future Plans *

*1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.

*2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country. 

*3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.

*4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.

*Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........
*
@Rashid Mahmood

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
33 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred. 


Same goes for India, although India is far poorer and has far less resources than Germany , things would have been different if India had a better leadership over the last 5 years. Numerous opportunities have been missed by India. India would have been a model for the smaller countries in the region. However India decided to chose path of Hindu supremacy and Hinduvata ideology which is destined to fail and collapse. If Modi's BJP comes to power again you ll see further deterioration of Indian social fabric.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Yaseen1

i think indian hindus are much worst than hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Goenitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

No facist movement has ever had a happy ending.

Internet Hindus here think we are trolling them, I'm reality we are warning then. 

Don't go down the path of hate, it never ends up being good.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SIPRA

Yes, but Modi and his coterie are an extremely third grade copies of Hitler and his disciples.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## faithfulguy

RIWWIR said:


> Yes, but Modi and his coterie are an extremely third grade copies of Hitler and his disciples.





Yaseen1 said:


> i think indian hindus are much worst than hitler




Good points. It’s true that Indian leadership today is more malicious than early days of Nazy Germany. But thankfully, they are a lot more incompetent. So their attempt at being destructive domestically and internationally fall flat on its face. A recent example is the failed spat with Pakistan. 

So India is just like a horrible Bollywood actor in a villain role that make people laugh at the performance instead of bring feared in the scene. So India is a like an advertised scary movie that become a comedy because of bad script and acting.



Rusty said:


> No facist movement has ever had a happy ending.
> 
> Internet Hindus here think we are trolling them, I'm reality we are warning then.
> 
> Don't go down the path of hate, it never ends up being good.


 Too late on their path. But the hatred is balanced by their sheer incompetence. So I won’t worry too much. They sucks at everything, including being evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## SIPRA

faithfulguy said:


> So India is just like a horrible Bollywood actor in a villain role that make people laugh at the performance instead of bring feared in the scene. So India is a like an advertised scary movie that become a comedy because of bad script and acting.



Excellent analogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

How Indians treat prisoners of war and fishermen from Pakistan proves they are worst then Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rusty

faithfulguy said:


> Good points. It’s true that Indian leadership today is more malicious than early days of Nazy Germany. But thankfully, they are a lot more incompetent. So their attempt at being destructive domestically and internationally fall flat on its face. A recent example is the failed spat with Pakistan.
> 
> So India is just like a horrible Bollywood actor in a villain role that make people laugh at the performance instead of bring feared in the scene. So India is a like an advertised scary movie that become a comedy because of bad script and acting.
> 
> 
> Too late on their path. But the hatred is balanced by their sheer incompetence. So I won’t worry too much. They sucks at everything, including being evil.


Excellent points, the only people they can really terrorize are happens minorities in their own country.

Another Muslim was just killed the other day by cow vigilantes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Modi India
Nehru India
Indira India
Bajpayee India
Rajiv India
Shastri India
Congress India
BJP India
Is there a differance? Nope. They are all manifestions of the same enemy. Indira Gandhi's India sliced Pakistan in half. Nehru's India occupied Kashmir. Rajiv's India occupied Siachin. Bajpayee's India almost attacked Pakistan. Kashmir, the bone of contention has been continously occupied by India, through decades, through dozen leaders.

So Modi is no differant. His is the latest face of a enemy of 70 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## faithfulguy

Rusty said:


> Excellent points, the only people they can really terrorize are happens minorities in their own country.
> 
> Another Muslim was just killed the other day by cow vigilantes



Since Indians can’t take a punch, they only go after the defenseless. 

The Muslims, Christians, Sikhs, Buddhists, and none Brahmins/high caste Indians need to respond to Indian bullying. Indians only respond if they get a punch in the face as they are only civilized enough to respond only to violence, not reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

Indus Pakistan said:


> Modi India
> Nehru India
> Indira India
> Bajpayee India
> Rajiv India
> Shastri India
> Congress India
> BJP India
> Is there a differance? Nope. They are all manifestions of the same enemy. Indira Gandhi's India sliced Pakistan in half. Nehru's India occupied Kashmir. Rajiv's India occupied Siachin. Bajpayee's India almost attacked Pakistan. Kashmir, the bone of contention has been continously occupied by India, through decades, through dozen leaders.
> 
> So Modi is no differant. His is the latest face of a enemy of 70 years.



Excellent analysis. You have nailed it. Only difference between Modi and Nehru, as far as Pakistan is concerned, is that the former is crude and naked, while the later was subtle and surreptitious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

RIWWIR said:


> Excellent analysis. You have nailed it. Only difference between Modi and Nehru, as far as Pakistan is concerned, is that the former is crude and naked, while the later was subtle and surreptitious.


I beg to differ. Thus far Nehru is the leading contender in the damage he did to Pakistan and even arguably South Asian peace. He was the reason we have a 70 year, three wars Kashmir and nuke face down, followed by his daughter Indira who was responsible for Bangla. By comparison Modi is just puffed up hooligan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## faithfulguy

Indus Pakistan said:


> Modi India
> Nehru India
> Indira India
> Bajpayee India
> Rajiv India
> Shastri India
> Congress India
> BJP India
> Is there a differance? Nope. They are all manifestions of the same enemy. Indira Gandhi's India sliced Pakistan in half. Nehru's India occupied Kashmir. Rajiv's India occupied Siachin. Bajpayee's India almost attacked Pakistan. Kashmir, the bone of contention has been continously occupied by India, through decades, through dozen leaders.
> 
> So Modi is no differant. His is the latest face of a enemy of 70 years.



The only way to rule India is by breaking it up to the political entity of India prior to British arrival. So a good Indian leader is the one that has the courage to split up India and revert the British imperialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

faithfulguy said:


> Since Indians can’t take a punch, they only go after the defenseless.


That I agree. For instance they show bluster to Pakistan, a country 7 times smaller in population but remain incredibly restrained with a country it's own size, China.











faithfulguy said:


> The Muslims, Christians, Sikhs, Buddhists, and none Brahmins/high caste Indians need to respond to Indian bullying. Indians only respond if they get a punch in the face as they are only civilized enough to respond only to violence, not reasoning.


Modi could be the best thing since sliced bread, By pushing this Hindutva thing he the space for minorities like Muslims, Christians, Bhuddists and Sikhs is squezzed. That might hopefully led to those minorities fighting back causing civil war although as most are of untouchable stock particulary the Muslims, Christians I don't expect much reaction - they along with the 25% Dalits have India are so used to be the mud under the feet for 5,000 years that they won't do anything but take the burden.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Reddington said:


> *Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*
> 
> The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.
> 
> The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776
> 
> *
> Similarities
> *
> *1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.
> 
> *2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.
> 
> *3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.
> 
> *4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.
> 
> *5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.
> 
> *6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.
> 
> *7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and
> 
> *8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.
> 
> *9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India.
> 
> *10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today, in India almost every Hindu, even the ones who call themselves liberal, hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.
> 
> *Future Plans *
> 
> *1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.
> 
> *2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country.
> 
> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.
> 
> *4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........
> *
> @Rashid Mahmood


BS.

We are not the Jews.

We (with some help) can protect ourselves and turn the tables on the Hindu Nazi wannabes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

faithfulguy said:


> The only way to rule India is by breaking it up to the political entity of India prior to British arrival.


The British made country needs to be broken to it's natural generic components like Europe has. Map below.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reddington

Indus Pakistan said:


> Modi India
> Nehru India
> Indira India
> Bajpayee India
> Rajiv India
> Shastri India
> Congress India
> BJP India
> Is there a differance? Nope. They are all manifestions of the same enemy. Indira Gandhi's India sliced Pakistan in half. Nehru's India occupied Kashmir. Rajiv's India occupied Siachin. Bajpayee's India almost attacked Pakistan. Kashmir, the bone of contention has been continously occupied by India, through decades, through dozen leaders.
> 
> So Modi is no differant. His is the latest face of a enemy of 70 years.



True!!






But this time, the enemy is openly hostile. Not the usual Hindu's philosophy of 
"Baghal men Churi or munh men Ram Ram".

So BJP/Modi is good for Pakistan. Modi/BJP will do to India what Pakistan couldn't do to India in 70 years. Disintegration of India due to civil war is on the cards now.

An openly hostile enemy is better than a hidden enemy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SIPRA

Indus Pakistan said:


> I beg to differ. Thus far Nehru is the leading contender in the damage he did to Pakistan and even arguably South Asian peace. He was the reason we have a 70 year, three wars Kashmir and nuke face down, followed by his daughter Indira who was responsible for Bangla. By comparison Modi is just puffed up hooligan.



There is no difference. You are perfectly right, on the factual basis. I was referring to the inner intentions. Modi's misfortune, from the Indian perspective, would be that, under the prevailing constrained circumstances, opportunities to damage Pakistan are limited, in comparison with Nehru's and Indira's times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred.
> 
> 
> Same goes for India, although India is far poorer and has far less resources than Germany , things would have been different if India had a better leadership over the last 5 years. Numerous opportunities have been missed by India. India would have been a model for the smaller countries in the region. However India decided to chose path of Hindu supremacy and Hinduvata ideology which is destined to fail and collapse. If Modi's BJP comes to power again you ll see further deterioration of Indian social fabric.


Modi is a third class caricature of even Mussolini. Forget Hitler.

There is no comparison.

Hitler's Germany still had the support of its people who had a great civilization. What do the Hindus have except an apartheid Brahminical system and anti Muslim hatred? Will they make a Olympic stadium out of this hatred?
@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

AfrazulMandal said:


> Modi is a third class caricature of even Mussolini. Forget Hitler.
> 
> There is no comparison.
> 
> Hitler's Germany still had the support of its people who had a great civilization. What do the Hindus have except an apartheid Brahminical system and anti Muslim hatred? Will they make a Olympic stadium out of this hatred?
> @Joe Shearer



You are wrong. Hitler's popularity at his peak, before grabbing power and turning elections into farce, got him 37% votes.
While Modi is in a way even much more popular than Hitler in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Reddington said:


> You are wrong. Hitler's popularity at his peak, before grabbing power and turning elections into farce, got him 37% votes.
> While Modi is in a way even much more popular than Hitler in India.


I am not talking about his popularity but his efficacy.

even if 100% of Hindus support him they wont be able to do what Hitler did to the Jews.



Reddington said:


> True!!
> 
> View attachment 553358
> 
> 
> But this time, the enemy is openly hostile. Not the usual Hindu's philosophy of
> "Baghal men Churi or munh men Ram Ram".
> 
> So BJP/Modi is good for Pakistan. Modi/BJP will do to India what Pakistan couldn't do to India in 70 years. Disintegration of India due to civil war is on the cards now.
> 
> An openly hostile enemy is better than a hidden enemy.....


Which museum is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Modhi's India is just a Nazi Germany wannabe. They neither have the balls nor the tools to bring the world to its knees even temporarily like the Third Reich did. Modhi is just a puffed up hooligan who was put in his place by Pakistan a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@Reddington my dear Pak,


Please, dig into how much money people made from this Modi regime period. 

Beating up minorities and killing of untouchables is nothing new. Has been going on for 1000s of years.

By the way, maybe some old people can tell you that before Pak became a reality... there used to be a grand segregation... even for water... one tap for muslims and the other one for hindus... obviously better one for hindus.

Long list. #ThankyouJinnah

RSS's marriage with big capital along with NRIs form a nexis... more of fascist state... NAZIs are quite popular in India... has to be admitted. Hitler is still famous and his book is still selling there... 

Regardless, what India does or does not is not our affair. 

Pak is only interested in IoJK, Sir Creek, part of Thur desert, part of Bhawalpur state and of course, recovery of that little statue of dancing girl. 

Rest it is upto Indians what they do with their own.

NAZIs committed crimes against humanity on an industrialised base. And must be condnmed on every turn. 

A year or so ago I posted a few threads about rise of fascism in India... source material was from an Indian author.

In a nutshell all stages of fascism a state goes through before big capital, religion and popular political rhetoric can combine to achieve their total control of state machinery for the benefit of the fascist elite.

Quite recently Congress leader exposed how RAW and BJP profited from demonitisation by using IAF planes to smugle fake Indian ruppee... more than 100 billion dollar scam. 

Same in the case of Orangification of India... The fundamental question: Who benefits?

*A point to ponder:* Pak has been under the occupation of unionists, big capital and #DieselMullahs... we have seen what it did. Lucky for Pak that both the State and Pepole are going back to the original Purpose.

Over to you...

Regards,

Mangus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Pak is only interested in IoJK, Sir Creek, part of Thur desert, part of Bhawalpur state and of course, recovery of that little statue of dancing girl.
> 
> Rest it is upto Indians what they do with their own.


Well said !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reddington

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Rest it is upto Indians what they do with their own.



I believe there will be a war (might be limited in Kashmir or a total all out war) in September/October. By that time Modi/BJP would have removed special status of Kashmir.
Even if a war not happens now, it will definitely happen later. Certainly not more than 2 years.

The real question is *are we ready????*
Shouldn't we have we removed this corrupt system by now and recovered the looted money??? 
Is the present leadership competent/clean/honest?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Reddington said:


> I believe there will be a war (might be limited in Kashmir or a total all out war) in September/October. By that time Modi/BJP would have removed special status of Kashmir.
> Even if a war not happens now, it will definitely happen later. Certainly not more than 2 years.
> 
> The real question is *are we ready????*
> Shouldn't we have we removed this corrupt system by now and recovered the looted money???
> Is the present leadership competent/clean/honest?????


Imo you don't need a military to defeat a nation that is rotten from within


----------



## Reddington

Well, well, well......
Looks like it has started. Now even more lynching and killings of Muslims are taking place in India under Modi's second term.

This is just a mere trailer btw for the things to come in the future. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135269435093241857


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135305562898522118

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134846053432332289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135220429159903233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136671935394406400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135627319417200640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

*As the Hindu Rashtra Project Rolls on, It’s Time to Consider What the End Goal Is
*
The long-term aim is a Hindutva version of Israel.





We are not there yet, but the warning bells have been sounded. Illustration: Pariplab Chakraborty
Achin Vanaik

12/JUN/2019

How should we understand the concept of ‘Hindu Rashtra’ or ‘Hindu Nation’? Is it a reality or a project? Spokespersons of the Sangh Parivar sometimes do talk of Hindu Rashtra as an already long-existing entity but nevertheless also speak of the need to ‘transform’ India. This suggests it is a project yet to be completed.

Today, the hold of Hindutva has reached a new level – a hegemony across geographical space and social depth which, according to its acolytes, must be further widened and deepened.

But what is the end goal? When can the project be said to have been fulfilled? The fact is that a proper Hindu Rashtra cannot be secured until a Hindu state in all but name (or even explicitly) is established.

For a long period in its history, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) believed that the construction of a Hindu Rashtra required keeping a certain distance from the politically and morally corrupting influence of the state.

From the mid-1970s, this changed and occupying state power came to be seen as vital for building and institutionalising the structures that would undergird a permanent Hindu Rashtra.

Also read: Why Hindutva’s Dark Fantasy About India’s Muslims Could Become Real

As a result, two shifts have taken place over time. First, the balance in the relationship between the Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP), on one hand, and the RSS and other Sangh bodies on the other has shifted towards the BJP.

Second, there is a shift within the BJP towards much greater centralisation of power and authority for Prime Minister Narendra Modi and the select coterie around him. But it is the cadres and activists of the other main bodies of the Sangh that is vital for maintaining the electoral machine of the BJP and also for carrying out the homogenising drive within the broader society.





Prime Minister Narendra Modi meets with cabinet ministers and BJP Office Bearers at on July 2, 2014.

There is no escape now or later from a partnership between the BJP and the RSS and other key agencies within the Sangh; this means the Sangh is never going to be a basically one-person show.

While credit must go to the intellectuals of the Left who first and consistently highlighted the far-right fascistic (for some straightforwardly fascist) character of the BJP and Sangh, they now aver that there will not be a fascist state _per se_.

Liberals were more prone to talking about the BJP as a “rightwing force with an unfortunate communal dimension” but were hopeful that the responsibilities of power at the Centre would help to moderate this aspect. But if there is not going to be a one party dictatorship led by a ‘supremo’ that eliminates all basic features of democracy – and indeed retains, for crucial legitimising purposes, an electoral system at all levels of governance whose results can be broadly trusted as accurate – then what is the end goal?

It is not enough to say that in the coming period we can expect efforts to hollow out Indian democracy from within – through restrictions on the exercise of civil liberties of various kinds, through imposition of existing repressive laws, more manipulation and indirect influence of the public media, making favoured appointments and seeking to suborn investigating agencies and other sections of the civil services as well as the Election Commission and Supreme Court. This would be a continuation of what was being done in Modi’s first term and can be expected.


To move forward in establishing an enduring ‘Hindu Rashtra’, there will have to be the effort to push through a raft of new laws below the level of the constitution that will render Muslims, in particular, as second class citizens while providing certain individual and collective rights to Hindus not available for other religious communities.

Of course, there will be an effort to achieve a sufficient majority in both houses of parliament to make constitutional changes that the BJP and Sangh have long sought. These will not stop at repudiating Article 370 but will extend to securing special status for Hindus perhaps in ways similar to Nepal where the state is formally declared as secular but this is then undermined by the provision of a special status for Hinduism, i.e., “protection of Sanatan religion culture”.

The longer-term aim is a Hindutva version of Israel. Some observers, such as Christopher Jaffrelot, have recognised this. But they have accepted the dangerously misleading term “ethnic democracy” coined by Professor Sammy Smooha to rationalise and basically provide an excuse for Israel’s existence as a Jewish state with formalised second class citizenship for its Arab Palestinian population.

So yes, “ethnic democracy” means there are undemocratic features in Israel, but overall it can pass off as a democracy; a view supported by many pro-Israel liberals and of course by many Western and other governments keen to consolidate relations with the apartheid and therefore anti-democratic state of Israel It should not be forgotten that apartheid South Africa was held by many Western democracies to be the only democracy in Southern Africa even as they lamented its treatment of non-whites as second class.

A Hindu Rashtra will be a fundamentally undemocratic state and society but with various democratic features certainly for the religious majority and even extending somewhat beyond. But like Israel, which does not have a caste system requiring internal structures supporting ruthless repression by upper castes, it will not be a democracy.

No matter which party in Israel comes to power through the electoral process – whether it is considered Left, Right or centrist – this will not change the fundamental character of Israel as a Jewish state. Hindutva too will strive to create a similar political reality no matter which other party ascends to New Delhi.

Two other broad similarities of purpose can be seen. First, no party in Israel will allow any part of the occupied territories to secure full independent sovereignty. They must keep overall control over the land. The status of Jammu and Kashmir is totally different from Palestine in international law but the parallel with Israeli policy is that no party in India will contemplate full respect for the autonomy of Jammu and Kashmir, as was originally envisaged at the time of its accession, or even accord the people of the state the same respect for their human rights as people elsewhere in India expect under the constitution.

For both the Israeli and Indian political classes, “land is more important than the people”. Brutality over a deeply alienated people will reign. While Israel can offer varying degrees of autonomy – always retractable – in place of the international law obligation to end its illegal occupation of Palestinian territory and even contemplate annexation of larger and larger swathes of this land, the BJP will seek to eliminate the two articles of the constitution that give legal expression to J&K’s accession – Section 35A and 370.

While other ruling parties at the Centre have all presided over massive erosion in the autonomy to the state promised in 1948, the BJP would like to do away with autonomy as a legal category altogether.


Second, Israel has the ‘right of return’ for Jews all over the world as an integral part of its citizenship law. Similarly, the BJP is pursuing through the Citizenship Amendment Bill the initiation of a similar ‘right of return’ for non-Muslim Pakistanis, Bangladeshis and Afghans and may eventually expand this to include persons of ‘Indic’ religions from outside the South Asian region too.

There is, of course, one basic difference between these two viciously exclusivist and undemocratic projects.

Zionism is happy to ride piggyback on current Islamophobia. However, its fundamental enemy is not Islam but Palestinians – regardless of whether they are atheists, Muslims or Christians. It is, therefore, a more tolerant religious state.

For Hindutva, however, anti-Muslimness is foundational and the Hindu Rashtra will be an intolerant religious state.

We are not there yet, but the warning bells have been sounded.

_Achin Vanaik is a writer and social activist, a former professor at the University of Delhi and Delhi-based Fellow of the Transnational Institute, Amsterdam. He is the author of _The Painful Transition: Bourgeois Democracy in India_ and _The Rise of Hindu Authoritarianism_._

https://thewire.in/politics/hindu-rashtra-project-end-goal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Nazi Germany and Modis India are really different.

Nobody should compare Nazi power to useless Hindu bullcrap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I agree with @Nein that you cannot compare Nazi Germany Hindutwas. They both exist/existed on entirely diferrant planes. Hindutwa should NOT be seen as a exotic, revolutionery idea being imposed on India. Rather it should be seen as India returning to it's normative state with the artificial interregnum imposed top down by British influence in the form of Nehru and other colonial Indian elites educated and brought up with British traditions slowly being replaced by the real India that always existed. I read a great article about this on Dawn [sometimes that paper can surprise you] but can't now find it. If somebody does please post it here. The thrust of the writer was that secularism, minority rights etc were exotic ideas transplanted on India by wafer thin ruling elite like Nehru who managed to do so because of the gravitas they enjoyed on account of their role in independance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

Indus Pakistan said:


> I agree with @Nein that you cannot compare Nazi Germany Hindutwas. They both exist/existed on entirely diferrant planes. Hindutwa should NOT be seen as a exotic, revolutionery idea being imposed on India. Rather it should be seen as India returning to it's normative state with the artificial interregnum imposed top down by British influence in the form of Nehru and other colonial Indian elites educated and brought up with British traditions slowly being replaced by the real India that always existed. I read a great article about this on Dawn [sometimes that paper can surprise you] but can't now find it. If somebody does please post it here. The thrust of the writer was that secularism, minority rights etc were exotic ideas transplanted on India by wafer thin ruling elite like Nehru who managed to do so because of the gravitas they enjoyed on account of their role in independance.



Modis india will not able to take on anybody unlike Nazi Germany.

Nazi Germany was a military power not to mention they caused ww2 also did lots of military advancements.

I dont admire or like Nazi Germany but India will never come close apart from racial and cultural views.

Because the Hindu facists want India to be a pure Hindu country while Hitler wanted Germany to be pure German and terrorised minorities.

Thats the only similarity they both have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Hindutva is just warming up!!! You haven’t seen anything of it yet!!! And, conversely you haven’t seen anything of an emerging strong Pak leadership yet!!! Just wait and see...


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The comparison of this Indian regime is not only to nazi Germany but also to isreal.
Isreal is a state based on religion and nazi Germany is a nation full of nationalism..
India today is a mixture of both.
That is a deadly combination..
Nationalism and religion combined is very bad for any country with so diverse background


----------



## Desert Fox

Retarded thread with a retarded comparison. Such comparisons are only made by the historically ignorant or deliberate liars.



Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred.



When Hitler came into power Germany was a broken, economically and militarily subdued nation where fathers pimped their own children to feed the family, where one billion reichsamarks couldn't buy a loaf of bread, and where 6 million strong communist party attempted violent revolutions and succeeded in many regions of the country while foreign armies occupied Germany's industrial region and confiscated all of its resources for themselves.

Within 4 years Hitler turned all of this around and made Germany a powerhouse of Europe.

Western Democratic powers could not tolerate this so they decided to initiate aggressive policies against Germany under retarded and false pretexts.

Blaming Hitler for Western aggression is like blaming Saddam for GW Bush's invasion of Iraq or blaming Palestinians for Israelis occupying their land.

Hitler is just an easy scapegoat, that's the only reason why people use him as an example.






@Psychic @Nilgiri @Taimur Khurram @OsmanAli98 @LeGenD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psychic

Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But* he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country *because of war mongering and hatred.


Really

Jokes aside, German militarily was mere symbolic and German economy was fragile when Hitler took over and turned things around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cobra Arbok

Evil chaiwala man bad because he makes pakistanis scared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

Looks like all things are going towards that direction.



Reddington said:


> Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.



India removed Article 370 today and now they will revoke Article 35A as well and will settle Hindus in Kashmir to offset local Kashmir population.
@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Reddington said:


> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans



So what's the problem if India becomes a Hindu Rashtra? If Pakistan can be an Islamic state, so what if India becomes a Hindu one? I don't know what's worse here: the comparisons to Nazi Germany or the hypocrisy of those living in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Reddington said:


> *Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*
> 
> The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.
> 
> The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776
> 
> *
> Similarities
> *
> *1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.
> 
> *2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.
> 
> *3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.
> 
> *4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.
> 
> *5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.
> 
> *6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.
> 
> *7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and
> 
> *8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.
> 
> *9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India.
> 
> *10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today in India, almost every Hindu-even the ones who call themselves liberal-hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.
> 
> *Future Plans *
> 
> *1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.
> 
> *2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country.
> 
> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.
> 
> *4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........
> *
> @Rashid Mahmood


I mean you can compare a crow and an elephant in many ways, but they are different. 
Hitler polished Germany, but German reactions against Jews were somewhat not legitimate, as the Jews who attacked Germany were sitting in USA. Nazis were fair in many ways. Just look at their treatment with the women in occupied areas.
On the other hand, RSS graduates have more in common with Mongols than Nazis. 
Same destructive power, without any sense. But RSS guys are even worse, they have plans, along with destruction of others, a full fledge one for own self as well.
So all we have to do is to save ourselves from them. They will destroy their own selves automatically.


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160460575454957568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160460578017742848
@Mangus Ortus Novem I created this thread before Indian elections and what I predicted here has been confirmed today by our PM himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Let's start with a quick history lesson

There are 2 different(not always opposing) viewpoints in India, one is the Congress party, and one is the RSS.

RSS = Hindu Nationalist organization, long time proponent of an exclusively Hindu India, that has been banned as a terror outfit 3 times.

Congress = previous status quo Indian ruling party that ran Indian government for 49 years.

BJP = India's current ruling party, founded in 1980 as the RSS's political wing (on the ideology of RSS).

Coming to RSS:


Founded in 1925, the RSS hates the Indian flag, hasn't hoisted it since 1950. They say India is a Hindu nation and its flag should be the symbol of Hindutva(Saffron). It also opposes, and even initially refused to recognize, the secular Indian constitution since it didn't include ancient Hindu law. It is a paramilitary organization that trains young men in camps to use weapons and physical force.


The man who assassinated Gandhi was an RSS member and is adored by mainstream Hindu nationalist politicians today, who hate Gandhi and Nehru for creating a secular India. Contemporary Hindu nationalist leaders burn effigy of Gandhi.


RSS wants an exclusively Hindu India, where minorities are unequal to Hindus, if existant at all.


The RSS is massively involved in rewriting Indian history, where minorities are seen as the villains who invaded India and stopped its march from becoming a glorious nation, and the Hindu civilization as the protagonists.


RSS and its leaders draw inspiration from right-wing, fascist European groups and their leaders, including Hitler and Mussolini, and their ideas of racial purity. Its long-time chief, M.S. Golwalkar, openly admired Hitler’s “final solution” and wanted to apply the same approach in India to eliminate the country’s minorities(Christians, Muslims, etc.)


Hindu nationalists believe in Akhand Bharat, a dream of ruling over all of South Asia.


Killed Gandhi, destroyed 400 year old Babri Mosque to rebuild an ancient Hindu temple, Gujarat Massacre, Communal Violence including mass riots, lynchings & rapes in the name of Love Jihad & Hindutva, deeply committed to creating a Hindu Rashtra.

There are three characters who have inspired the RSS ideologically, V.D Savarkar, Keshav Hedgewar (1925-1940), and M.S. Golwalkar (1940-1973). Hedgewar translated the ideology of Savarkar while Golwalkar took it ultimate level of Nazism.

Savarkar was a convicted criminal turned racist, militant, Hindu supremacist. He was reported to have a homosexual relationship with the assassin of Gandhi, Godse.

Savarkar was a great admirer of Hitler and Mussolini who were the symbol of Nazism and Fascism respectively in that era. He openly supported the agenda of racial supremacy and cultural nationalism.

These are direct quotes from the biggest Hindu nationalist leaders, who's words and writings found the basis of RSS and other Hindu nationalist movements:

If we Hindus in India grow stronger, in time these Muslim friends of the League type will have to play the part of German-Jews instead - Savarkar

There is nothing wrong if Muslims are treated as Jews were in Nazi Germany - Bal Thackeray

If you take Mein Kampf and if you remove the word 'Jew' and put in the word 'Muslim', that is what I believe in - Bal Thackeray

German race pride has now become the topic of the day. To keep up the purity of the race and its culture, Germany shocked the world by her purging the country of the Semitic Races - the Jews ... a good lesson for us in Hindustan for us to learn and profit by - Golwalkar

The admiration of the genocidal agenda of the Hitler is very much intact in the ideological foundation of RSS till today.

How is RSS relevan today? This is the group Narendra Modi(India's current PM) has been a member of since age 10, rose through its ranks, and joined the political branch of the RSS: BJP, which is India's current ruling party. Today, the RSS has branches in more than 50,000 villages, runs thousands of schools, and is part of mainstream society.

Modi writes in his biography that Hedgewar & Golwalkar were the ultimate inspiration for him after joining RSS in teenage. Modi called Golwalkar the "Guru worthy of worship".

Narendra Modi is said to have turned a blind eye, if not actively supported, the pogroms in Gujarat that killed ~2000 Muslims.

Narendra Modi was banned from entering the US UK, and several European countries due to his involvement in the Gujarat 2002 riots and remained banned until his election as prime minister.

India has had 134 internet shut downs in 2018. The second highest country had 12.

12.5 million people of Kashmir have been under total blackout, no internet, phone, TV, and curfew for over 12 days. Reports of mass attacks on Kashmiris, protests of a massive scale were videotaped by BBC while Indian govt. keeps saying everything is peaceful. Over 1300 academics, politicians, teachers, journalists arrested from Kashmir and many sent to different states in the country.

Rights groups in Kashmir say 90-100,000 Kashmiris have been killed since 1989.

17-45,000 Kashmiris have been blinded by pellett guns in recent years.

The Indian military has systematically used rape as a tool in Kashmir

“The ICRC is forced to conclude that the government of India condones torture”

Yet, the Indian armed forces are protected under AFSPA, a special powers act that has resulted in full immunity for indian army, meaning 0 Indian soldiers have ever been convicted or charged with war crimes.

RSS's ideologies have seeped through modern day India and are present in every facet of society. Once you understand the ideology of the RSS, all the moves of their current government start to make more sense including removal of article 370, upcoming population control initiatives which are expected to be aimed at Muslims, India's recent warmongering against Pakistan, etc.

The BJP does not have a single Muslim Member of Parliament among its 303 lawmakers.

The BJP is planning on implementing NRC(National Register of Citizens) and CAB(Citizenship Amendment Bill) across the country to create a Muslim-free India.

This is the result until now:

Propaganda in India.

India has more fake news than anywhere else in the world, report says | Evening Standard

Nationalism is a driving force behind fake news in India | BBC

Propaganda in India is on another level.

Many political groups use WhatsApp to distribute pure propaganda. Consider the description of BJP Cyber Army 400+, a WhatsApp group whose five administrators include Amit Malviya, the head of the BJP’s information-technology division: “This Group is Nationalists Group With Hindu Warriors Working To Save Nation From Break India forces Led politically by congress, communist And religiously by Islam and Christianity.

Nazi Germany had one Leni Riefenstahl. Hindu nationalists have most of Bollywood. Here is one of the biggest Indian actors calling for a "Kashmir solution." Here is another major actor saying he supports Modi govt move on Article 370, says anyone speaking against Govt is doing propaganda. Most of the biggest bollywood stars are pro-BJP and are active in spreading party agendas. Here's a good article on the issue. It's not just bollywood, the biggest Indian cricketers regularly put out hyper-nationalistic tweets and have sometimes even wear Indian military insignia to international cricket games.

There are also many recent songs that are famous in political and religious rallies, and have millions of views on YouTube that have lines such as "Cut the heads off those who refuse to chant Jai Shri Ram" among other blatantly anti-minority lines, which I can link here but they are not in English so you wouldn't understand them.

A media house accidentally reported the truth regarding Kashmir. What happened next is what you expect to see in the dystopian Netflix's Leila:

Complete Subversion Of Media Freedom In Action Against NDTV Founders NDTV literally had to come out and provide a certificate of patriotism because of ONE(1) single video where the reporter was being honest.

And the propaganda isn't limited to normal citizens' lives, there are serious doubts over India's GDP growth rate that the figures have been inflated. Here is an ex-Indian Chief Economic Advisor saying the real Indian GDP growth rate is 4.5% in a paper published at Harvard.

The largest Indian media houses toe the government's line, either due to monetary benefits or massive societal pressures. Try putting a slightly critical video of either India, Indian government, or Narendra Modi on YouTube, Twitter, or Facebook and watch it get immediately swarmed by mass dislikes and hate comments. Even on reddit, go to r/worldnews and click the controversial tab, and you will see all Kashmir related news are downvoted. r/Pakistan also gets regularly swarmed and many posts hovering around the 60-70% upvoted mark.

Multiple Indian cities with Muslim-sounding names have been renamed to Hindu names.

To give you an idea of what the situation on the ground is like, here's some news from India:

6 accused in lynching case of Muslim man acquitted. The lynching was caught on video, with the accused being visible. Before dying, the victim named all the attackers. A local TV channel even did an undercover sting operation, where all the accused accepted the crime.

In 40 of 41 Muzaffarnagar riot cases, including murder, all accused are acquitted

Every single Kashmiri political leader, including pro-India leaders, have been put under house arrest.

A Harvard graduate Indian government worker-turned politician gave this interview to BBC the other day. Next day, he was arrested from Delhi airport and sent to Kashmir in house arrest. 125 Harvard alumni have asked for his release

India has passed a law that allows any person to be designated a terrorist on seemingly broad and ambiguous grounds. It authorises police to detain such suspects for 180 days in judicial custody without legal justification

In Bihar, there were at least 12 incidents of Mob Lynching in last 2 weeks.

Tens if not hundreds of thousands of Hindu nationalists lie in wait in my replies. Have threatened to rape my wife, daughter and mother for writing on Kashmir - CJ Werleman

Editor of one of the largest news agencies in India says dissent is "not okay" and "detrimental to a democracy"

Mainstream Indian news channels regularly refer to Pakistan as terroristan.

Press club of India denies permission to display photos/videos collected by fact-finding team that traveled to Kashmir.

And finally, I got banned from Hindu nationalist subreddit /r/bakchodi and received this message from the sub's mods: _Go to Porkistan and cry that india has martyred another jihadi. it is the destiny of your people to only get killed. if you won't die of hunger, you will be killed by our bullets._

It's not in English, so reporting it to Reddit admins won't achieve anything.

ALL OF THIS IS FROM THE LAST 2-3 WEEKS ALONE.

The only question in my mind is that will the world appease Modi as they did Hitler at Munich? Modi isn't the Trump of India. He is the Hitler from the East.

Here's some more readings if you're interested:

Hitler’s Hindus: The Rise and Rise of India’s Nazi-loving Nationalists | Haaretz

India is being ruled by a Hindu Taliban | The Guardian

In Modi's Gujarat, Hitler is a textbook hero | Times of India

Incident of Mob Lynching/Cow Related Violence/Hate Crime against Muslims & Activists under 5 years of Modi Govt | Twitter mass thread

The Powerful Group Shaping The Rise Of Hindu Nationalism In India | NPR

The RSS is at war with India’s past | The Hindu

By rewriting history, Hindu nationalists aim to assert their dominance over India | Reuters

Hindutva & Nazism: A Revised Perspective | Twitter mass thread

India has more fake news than anywhere else in the world, report says | Evening Standard

Nationalism is a driving force behind fake news in India | BBC

UN Report on Abuses in Kashmir | UN Office of High Commissioner Human Rights


Anti-National RSS: Documentary Evidences From RSS Archives | Counter Currents

*SOURCE*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Khafee @war&peace @Rashid Mahmood @Dubious and others

Share this with your foreigner friends

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Reichsmarschall said:


> @Khafee @war&peace @Rashid Mahmood @Dubious and others
> 
> Share this with your foreigner friends


Too lengthy...who will read?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Lets see how long the world tolerates Fascist Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

I also created a thread, before the Indian elections, about the forthcoming Nazi inspired Hindutva state. Check out this thread as well.
Here is the link.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/simi...forthcoming-hindutva-india-under-modi.613723/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Dubious said:


> Too lengthy...who will read?


Disappointing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dubious said:


> Sure


Its off topic. Can I use bad words for pti supporters just like they use slang 'patwari' for pmln supporters/workers. Would it be allowed like calling them youthiya etc?



Khafee said:


> Lets see how long the world tolerates Fascist Nazis.


Well world is tolerating America and Israel


----------



## Khafee

Reichsmarschall said:


> Disappointing


Don't be. You did a good job.

Well done and Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Dubious said:


> I am talking about real life situation where people like to swallow small information
> 
> 
> How is patwari slang ?
> 
> Do you have an occupational word for pti like they for them?


When you need to convince someone that india is nazi state just give them link to this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Its off topic. Can I use bad words for pti supporters just like they use slang 'patwari' for pmln supporters/workers. Would it be allowed like calling them youthiya etc?


Go to this thread - for off topic issues

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/whatever.46703/page-5312#post-11704583



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Well world is tolerating America and Israel


You are comparing India to US & Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Khafee said:


> Go to this thread - for off topic issues
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/whatever.46703/page-5312#post-11704583
> 
> 
> You are comparing India to US & Israel?


Well yeah. India is going to do what Israel is doing in West bank


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Khafee said:


> Don't be. You did a good job.
> 
> Well done and Thank You!


Thank you sir, All this data was gathered by a ghazi on reddit. It gave heat burn to me injuns, comment section of that thread is smelling like street of Mumbai

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Funpopularopinion%252Fcomments%252Fcr2web%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Its off topic. Can I use bad words for pti supporters just like they use slang 'patwari' for pmln supporters/workers. Would it be allowed like calling them youthiya etc?
> 
> 
> Well world is tolerating America and Israel


No one is tolerating Americans and Israelis, bt thts their deep states which r protecting them?
And soon a time ill come, when thy both ill take all the heat, cause in this world no one remains over the top forever????


----------



## Khafee

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Well yeah. India is going to do what Israel is doing in West bank


Israel doesn't have Pakistan as its neighbor. Neither do the indians have the holocaust card.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Reichsmarschall said:


> Narendra Modi was banned from entering the US UK, and several European countries due to his involvement in the Gujarat 2002 riots and remained banned until his election as prime minister.


I dont understand how a ban on someone got removed just coz he became PM? I mean man is the same naa?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hindutva rule is an aberration in India, not a rule. This is the first time they have to come power in a major way. This aberration is also due to Mr. Modi. Most people who vote for BJP don't care much for BJP or the RSS. It's mainly Modi. That's why BJP has been losing many state elections recently.

Modi will run out of steam in another 5 to 10 years. That will be it for Hindutva rule in India, at least for the time being.


----------



## Imran Khan

then there will be east india nad west india like germany


----------



## war&peace

Dubious said:


> Too lengthy...who will read?


Foreigners read.. Pakistanis don't


----------



## Winchester

Reichsmarschall said:


> Let's start with a quick history lesson
> 
> There are 2 different(not always opposing) viewpoints in India, one is the Congress party, and one is the RSS.
> 
> RSS = Hindu Nationalist organization, long time proponent of an exclusively Hindu India, that has been banned as a terror outfit 3 times.
> 
> Congress = previous status quo Indian ruling party that ran Indian government for 49 years.
> 
> BJP = India's current ruling party, founded in 1980 as the RSS's political wing (on the ideology of RSS).
> 
> Coming to RSS:
> 
> 
> Founded in 1925, the RSS hates the Indian flag, hasn't hoisted it since 1950. They say India is a Hindu nation and its flag should be the symbol of Hindutva(Saffron). It also opposes, and even initially refused to recognize, the secular Indian constitution since it didn't include ancient Hindu law. It is a paramilitary organization that trains young men in camps to use weapons and physical force.
> 
> 
> The man who assassinated Gandhi was an RSS member and is adored by mainstream Hindu nationalist politicians today, who hate Gandhi and Nehru for creating a secular India. Contemporary Hindu nationalist leaders burn effigy of Gandhi.
> 
> 
> RSS wants an exclusively Hindu India, where minorities are unequal to Hindus, if existant at all.
> 
> 
> The RSS is massively involved in rewriting Indian history, where minorities are seen as the villains who invaded India and stopped its march from becoming a glorious nation, and the Hindu civilization as the protagonists.
> 
> 
> RSS and its leaders draw inspiration from right-wing, fascist European groups and their leaders, including Hitler and Mussolini, and their ideas of racial purity. Its long-time chief, M.S. Golwalkar, openly admired Hitler’s “final solution” and wanted to apply the same approach in India to eliminate the country’s minorities(Christians, Muslims, etc.)
> 
> 
> Hindu nationalists believe in Akhand Bharat, a dream of ruling over all of South Asia.
> 
> 
> Killed Gandhi, destroyed 400 year old Babri Mosque to rebuild an ancient Hindu temple, Gujarat Massacre, Communal Violence including mass riots, lynchings & rapes in the name of Love Jihad & Hindutva, deeply committed to creating a Hindu Rashtra.
> There are three characters who have inspired the RSS ideologically, V.D Savarkar, Keshav Hedgewar (1925-1940), and M.S. Golwalkar (1940-1973). Hedgewar translated the ideology of Savarkar while Golwalkar took it ultimate level of Nazism.
> 
> Savarkar was a convicted criminal turned racist, militant, Hindu supremacist. He was reported to have a homosexual relationship with the assassin of Gandhi, Godse.
> 
> Savarkar was a great admirer of Hitler and Mussolini who were the symbol of Nazism and Fascism respectively in that era. He openly supported the agenda of racial supremacy and cultural nationalism.
> 
> These are direct quotes from the biggest Hindu nationalist leaders, who's words and writings found the basis of RSS and other Hindu nationalist movements:
> 
> If we Hindus in India grow stronger, in time these Muslim friends of the League type will have to play the part of German-Jews instead - Savarkar
> 
> There is nothing wrong if Muslims are treated as Jews were in Nazi Germany - Bal Thackeray
> 
> If you take Mein Kampf and if you remove the word 'Jew' and put in the word 'Muslim', that is what I believe in - Bal Thackeray
> 
> German race pride has now become the topic of the day. To keep up the purity of the race and its culture, Germany shocked the world by her purging the country of the Semitic Races - the Jews ... a good lesson for us in Hindustan for us to learn and profit by - Golwalkar
> 
> The admiration of the genocidal agenda of the Hitler is very much intact in the ideological foundation of RSS till today.
> 
> How is RSS relevan today? This is the group Narendra Modi(India's current PM) has been a member of since age 10, rose through its ranks, and joined the political branch of the RSS: BJP, which is India's current ruling party. Today, the RSS has branches in more than 50,000 villages, runs thousands of schools, and is part of mainstream society.
> 
> Modi writes in his biography that Hedgewar & Golwalkar were the ultimate inspiration for him after joining RSS in teenage. Modi called Golwalkar the "Guru worthy of worship".
> 
> Narendra Modi is said to have turned a blind eye, if not actively supported, the pogroms in Gujarat that killed ~2000 Muslims.
> 
> Narendra Modi was banned from entering the US UK, and several European countries due to his involvement in the Gujarat 2002 riots and remained banned until his election as prime minister.
> 
> India has had 134 internet shut downs in 2018. The second highest country had 12.
> 
> 12.5 million people of Kashmir have been under total blackout, no internet, phone, TV, and curfew for over 12 days. Reports of mass attacks on Kashmiris, protests of a massive scale were videotaped by BBC while Indian govt. keeps saying everything is peaceful. Over 1300 academics, politicians, teachers, journalists arrested from Kashmir and many sent to different states in the country.
> 
> Rights groups in Kashmir say 90-100,000 Kashmiris have been killed since 1989.
> 
> 17-45,000 Kashmiris have been blinded by pellett guns in recent years.
> 
> The Indian military has systematically used rape as a tool in Kashmir
> 
> “The ICRC is forced to conclude that the government of India condones torture”
> 
> Yet, the Indian armed forces are protected under AFSPA, a special powers act that has resulted in full immunity for indian army, meaning 0 Indian soldiers have ever been convicted or charged with war crimes.
> 
> RSS's ideologies have seeped through modern day India and are present in every facet of society. Once you understand the ideology of the RSS, all the moves of their current government start to make more sense including removal of article 370, upcoming population control initiatives which are expected to be aimed at Muslims, India's recent warmongering against Pakistan, etc.
> 
> The BJP does not have a single Muslim Member of Parliament among its 303 lawmakers.
> 
> The BJP is planning on implementing NRC(National Register of Citizens) and CAB(Citizenship Amendment Bill) across the country to create a Muslim-free India.
> 
> This is the result until now:
> 
> Propaganda in India.
> 
> India has more fake news than anywhere else in the world, report says | Evening Standard
> 
> Nationalism is a driving force behind fake news in India | BBC
> 
> Propaganda in India is on another level.
> 
> Many political groups use WhatsApp to distribute pure propaganda. Consider the description of BJP Cyber Army 400+, a WhatsApp group whose five administrators include Amit Malviya, the head of the BJP’s information-technology division: “This Group is Nationalists Group With Hindu Warriors Working To Save Nation From Break India forces Led politically by congress, communist And religiously by Islam and Christianity.
> 
> Nazi Germany had one Leni Riefenstahl. Hindu nationalists have most of Bollywood. Here is one of the biggest Indian actors calling for a "Kashmir solution." Here is another major actor saying he supports Modi govt move on Article 370, says anyone speaking against Govt is doing propaganda. Most of the biggest bollywood stars are pro-BJP and are active in spreading party agendas. Here's a good article on the issue. It's not just bollywood, the biggest Indian cricketers regularly put out hyper-nationalistic tweets and have sometimes even wear Indian military insignia to international cricket games.
> 
> There are also many recent songs that are famous in political and religious rallies, and have millions of views on YouTube that have lines such as "Cut the heads off those who refuse to chant Jai Shri Ram" among other blatantly anti-minority lines, which I can link here but they are not in English so you wouldn't understand them.
> 
> A media house accidentally reported the truth regarding Kashmir. What happened next is what you expect to see in the dystopian Netflix's Leila:
> 
> Complete Subversion Of Media Freedom In Action Against NDTV Founders NDTV literally had to come out and provide a certificate of patriotism because of ONE(1) single video where the reporter was being honest.
> 
> And the propaganda isn't limited to normal citizens' lives, there are serious doubts over India's GDP growth rate that the figures have been inflated. Here is an ex-Indian Chief Economic Advisor saying the real Indian GDP growth rate is 4.5% in a paper published at Harvard.
> 
> The largest Indian media houses toe the government's line, either due to monetary benefits or massive societal pressures. Try putting a slightly critical video of either India, Indian government, or Narendra Modi on YouTube, Twitter, or Facebook and watch it get immediately swarmed by mass dislikes and hate comments. Even on reddit, go to r/worldnews and click the controversial tab, and you will see all Kashmir related news are downvoted. r/Pakistan also gets regularly swarmed and many posts hovering around the 60-70% upvoted mark.
> 
> Multiple Indian cities with Muslim-sounding names have been renamed to Hindu names.
> 
> To give you an idea of what the situation on the ground is like, here's some news from India:
> 
> 6 accused in lynching case of Muslim man acquitted. The lynching was caught on video, with the accused being visible. Before dying, the victim named all the attackers. A local TV channel even did an undercover sting operation, where all the accused accepted the crime.
> 
> In 40 of 41 Muzaffarnagar riot cases, including murder, all accused are acquitted
> 
> Every single Kashmiri political leader, including pro-India leaders, have been put under house arrest.
> 
> A Harvard graduate Indian government worker-turned politician gave this interview to BBC the other day. Next day, he was arrested from Delhi airport and sent to Kashmir in house arrest. 125 Harvard alumni have asked for his release
> 
> India has passed a law that allows any person to be designated a terrorist on seemingly broad and ambiguous grounds. It authorises police to detain such suspects for 180 days in judicial custody without legal justification
> 
> In Bihar, there were at least 12 incidents of Mob Lynching in last 2 weeks.
> 
> Tens if not hundreds of thousands of Hindu nationalists lie in wait in my replies. Have threatened to rape my wife, daughter and mother for writing on Kashmir - CJ Werleman
> 
> Editor of one of the largest news agencies in India says dissent is "not okay" and "detrimental to a democracy"
> 
> Mainstream Indian news channels regularly refer to Pakistan as terroristan.
> 
> Press club of India denies permission to display photos/videos collected by fact-finding team that traveled to Kashmir.
> 
> And finally, I got banned from Hindu nationalist subreddit /r/bakchodi and received this message from the sub's mods: _Go to Porkistan and cry that india has martyred another jihadi. it is the destiny of your people to only get killed. if you won't die of hunger, you will be killed by our bullets._
> 
> It's not in English, so reporting it to Reddit admins won't achieve anything.
> 
> ALL OF THIS IS FROM THE LAST 2-3 WEEKS ALONE.
> 
> The only question in my mind is that will the world appease Modi as they did Hitler at Munich? Modi isn't the Trump of India. He is the Hitler from the East.
> 
> Here's some more readings if you're interested:
> 
> Hitler’s Hindus: The Rise and Rise of India’s Nazi-loving Nationalists | Haaretz
> 
> India is being ruled by a Hindu Taliban | The Guardian
> 
> In Modi's Gujarat, Hitler is a textbook hero | Times of India
> 
> Incident of Mob Lynching/Cow Related Violence/Hate Crime against Muslims & Activists under 5 years of Modi Govt | Twitter mass thread
> 
> The Powerful Group Shaping The Rise Of Hindu Nationalism In India | NPR
> 
> The RSS is at war with India’s past | The Hindu
> 
> By rewriting history, Hindu nationalists aim to assert their dominance over India | Reuters
> 
> Hindutva & Nazism: A Revised Perspective | Twitter mass thread
> 
> India has more fake news than anywhere else in the world, report says | Evening Standard
> 
> Nationalism is a driving force behind fake news in India | BBC
> 
> UN Report on Abuses in Kashmir | UN Office of High Commissioner Human Rights
> 
> 
> Anti-National RSS: Documentary Evidences From RSS Archives | Counter Currents
> 
> *SOURCE*


 
Brilliant work !


----------



## Dubious

war&peace said:


> Foreigners read.. Pakistanis don't


Not for something they have no knowledge about...they wont take the time to read such lengthy stuff...

Intellects do not the common "friend"


----------



## war&peace

Dubious said:


> Not for something they have no knowledge about...they wont take the time to read such lengthy stuff...
> 
> Intellects do not the common "friend"


Hmm you are kind of right


----------



## maximuswarrior

Khafee said:


> Lets see how long the world tolerates Fascist Nazis.



As long as nukes don't fly in all directions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

Relax. You guys have nukes. You will be fine.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pak was the frontline state against communism...

Pak was the frontline state against terrorism...

Now, Pak is the frontline state against Hidutuva Demons...​


----------



## El Observer

The idea of Akhand Bharat is just a cheap knock off of the Greater German Reich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Hindutva rule is an aberration in India, not a rule. This is the first time they have to come power in a major way. This aberration is also due to Mr. Modi. Most people who vote for BJP don't care much for BJP or the RSS. It's mainly Modi. That's why BJP has been losing many state elections recently.
> 
> Modi will run out of steam in another 5 to 10 years. That will be it for Hindutva rule in India, at least for the time being.



RSS just didnt get to power in a day, for decades the extremist Hidutva ideology had seeped into every corner of Indian society, this ideology is here to stay. Successive Indian governments had always been right leaning but with Modi in power, it had completely shifted to extreme right. In a society as divisive as India where social problems coupled with deep divide along ethnicity and caste, RSS clearly understood the role nationalism can play in uniting Indians of all colours against an enemy weather real or supposed. A highly organised group which had successfully redefined what it means to be a Hindu and an Indian. Modi successfully created a cult of personality around him, he very tactfully employed media be it main stream or social to create a myth about a man who can do anything. Every nation believes that they are destined for greatness, but non more so than Indians. Indian obsession with being this great power is border line pathological where Indians have convinced themselves about this great power that doesnt exist. Some how both Modi and India had started to believe in the myth of Invincible India, a power that can bend any nation to its will, in most cases I would say Indians had been successful in pushing smaller countries that borders it, except for China and Pakistan. 

Indian policy makers had the clarity to understand that China can not be bullied into submission but can be enticed with business, a good use of carrot and stick policy. The goal had always been isolation and subsequent destruction of Pakistan, there is nothing that will satisfy India other than complete and absolute destruction of Pakistan. Indians might deny this out right, and state we dont care about a no body like Pakistan, yet hatred against Pakistan is still the best and default political currency that works in India to this day. Pakistan on its part completely dropped the ball and let themselves be defined as per Indian narrative, thanks to successive incompetent Military and Civilian government. I cant believe that Sharif didnt even had a foreign minister for 5 years, in country like Pakistan where almost 80% of our issues are external, and yet in his infinite wisdom this moron of all morons was more interested in his personal vendetta. However things are changing now, and lets hope we keep this engagement up and work towards taking control of the global narrative, its not gonna be easy but we must. 

The damage done by Modi is far and wide, Indian society will take decades to recover. The recent actions of superior judiciary should make it clear, there are no checks and balances left in India. India can not survive without it secular outward appearance no matter how empty the reality of it is, and unfortunately the currency of hatred will always sell in India. Modi is full of crap, but he knows very well that he can always get away with as long as Indian thirst for destruction of Pakistan is kept alive he can continue to use it. Sooner or later mere words or fake attacks will stop working, and that is where the real danger lies. The moment he gets desperate, there will be something that can eventually lead to war. The recent revoking of article 370 is a proof of that, just because his narrative was failing, his arrogance and hubris got the better of him and his cabinet and they proceeded make 
the issue of Kashmir back to limelight in an attempt to quell it. 



Dubious said:


> Not for something they have no knowledge about...they wont take the time to read such lengthy stuff...
> 
> Intellects do not the common "friend"



So whats your suggestion here? there cant be one line zingers for this issue. We do not bring the complete reality and long history of this sordid affair out in open, only once we are equipped with this knowledge the Indian and RSS narrative can be effectively tackled.


----------



## Dubious

macnurv said:


> So whats your suggestion here? there cant be one line zingers for this issue. We do not bring the complete reality and long history of this sordid affair out in open, only once we are equipped with this knowledge the Indian and RSS narrative can be effectively tackled.


A summary...important points only...of anyone wants more they will look into it.

However I agree and moved it here from members Club


----------



## Areesh

Like seriously we should stop these calling these guys nazis

Actual nazis went as far as northern Africa and stalingrad to fight. They were great tacticians and were extremely good with engineering and innovation

These losers in India can at best fire bombs on trees and make fake claims of shooting down F16 and lynch people when they have 1:100 advantage

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> you are doing great keep that coming.you might find relief



K



Maratha Punekar said:


> We never asked you guys to call us Nazis and thanks for deciding not to call us that way. Please you can convey the same to IK? It could be a really good peace gesture.



IK is actually giving you a better name than you actually deserve. I don't know why your chai wala was complaining to trump about it


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> Your PM to is human he too needs to vent his frustration ,you took to PDF and he took to twitter.after so many tweets poor guy dint even get one tweet in response.



Is that why Gujarati chaiwala was whining to trump about IK tweets? 



Maratha Punekar said:


> Yep I agree we don't deserve to be called as Nazis. Why are fighting? We are on the same wavelength! Thanks for opening this thread. Let's be good bros



Not on same wavelength

You are cheap copy of nazism who get a bloody nose while trying to he a nazi. Like what happened on 27 February 2019

We are simply good humans thrashing wannabe nazis and thus doing a great service for humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cocomo

https://imgur.com/KD6MrzL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> Yes ,if you believe that .



Everyone knows that. We all saw modi complaining to papa in Washington


----------



## Areesh

Maratha Punekar said:


> Didn't you read my previous reply? It's you guys trying to call us Nazis. Please don't do this! We are good bros



You actually didn't get my post due to poor IQ. Try again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Rollno21 said:


> I am happy if these threads and name calling vents your frustrations.
> 
> I don't see any other purpose for the thread


Oh just because people dont abuse u don't mean they respect you


----------



## Trango Towers

Areesh said:


> Like seriously we should stop these calling these guys nazis
> 
> Actual nazis went as far as northern Africa and stalingrad to fight. They were great tacticians and were extremely good with engineering and innovation
> 
> These losers in India can at best fire bombs on trees and make fake claims of shooting down F16 and lynch people when they have 1:100 advantage


Nazis had toilets as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Trango Towers said:


> Nazis had toilets as well



True. We can't ignore this difference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Maratha Punekar said:


> Umm...are toilets rare in Pakistan? I hope not.


Please visit us. First hand experience for you. Even in will take you to my village and you can visit any home and ask to use the toilet



Rollno21 said:


> I agree.i hope chaiwala modi helps imran I on Twitter like I am helping you here.but I must say imran is firing away on Twitter and winning hands down.


Modi is Pakistans man in delhi.


----------



## Areesh

Maratha Punekar said:


> Ah! I had a lot of hopes from you bro! Tell me though why do you seem to have such a weird obsession for Nazi



But you fulfilled my hopes. You are as idiot as any average bharati can be


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> Ok if you think that's true,but still I feel it's rude of chaiwala modi not responding to even a single tweet when some one is firing away for attention.



That just explains chaiwala is afraid to take Imran head on and is this complaining to papa about Imran screwing mawali from Gujarat again


----------



## Trango Towers

Maratha Punekar said:


> That's not how you will improve tourism in Pakistan


You cleaning font know tourism in Pakistan. So please grow a pair and com of you can afford to catch a flight else be quiet


----------



## Areesh

Soumitra said:


> This is like a free comic entertainment program.



Your country is providing this comic entertainment to us Pakistanis since operation parakram

You are too late buddy 



Maratha Punekar said:


> So you were hoping Bharatis are idiots and happy that your wish was fulfilled? I now see what Thanos was trying to convey in Avengers



Good for you then


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> I too was thinking the same .how can a PM of a nation not respond to so many tweets.
> Chiwala modi lost it for India ,all the support we had in international relations has been lost .now look at the support from international govts for Pakistan .imran just took away everything under the nose of modi .



True 

Now don't complain to your papa about IK tweets


----------



## The Eagle

Rollno21 said:


> Ok if you think that's true,but still I feel it's rude of chaiwala modi not responding to even a single tweet when some one is firing away for attention.



Modi responding to any tweet of such level would be like conquering Mars. What a low level comparison with a fascist like Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Maratha Punekar said:


> Hey Eagle!



Use report button instead of justifying your wrong in lieu of someone else's violation on the Forum. You know the rules or not? Without being reported; this is not easy to patrol immediately. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Areesh said:


> Actual nazis went as far as northern Africa and stalingrad to fight. They were great tacticians and were extremely good with engineering and innovation




Have invented the *longer Chaddis*, they are great innovators...








*Meanwhile PM IK is exposing these RSS bigots like never done before...
*

In a series of tweets, the premier said: "The curfew, crackdown and impending genocide of Kashmiris in Indian-occupied Kashmir is unfolding exactly according to RSS ideology [that is] inspired by Nazi ideology".




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

The curfew, crackdown & impending genocide of Kashmiris in IOK is unfolding exactly acc to RSS ideology inspired by Nazi ideology. Attempt is to change demography of Kashmir through ethnic cleansing. Question is: Will the world watch & appease as they did Hitler at Munich?

He termed the RSS as the "Hindu supremacists version of Hitler's Lebensraum".

https://www.dawn.com/news/1499293


----------



## Chhatrapati

The Eagle said:


> Modi responding to any tweet of such level would be like conquering Mars.


That job is left to Foreign Office assistants, it's low for an Indian PM to spar through Social Media.
Most prime ministers/head of states exchange pleasantries through twitter.



N.Siddiqui said:


> *Meanwhile PM IK is exposing these RSS bigots like never done before...*


The post of opposition leader can only be occupied by Indian Nationals. We don't need Pakistanis for that.


----------



## The Eagle

Chhatrapati said:


> That job is left to Foreign Office assistants, it's low for an Indian PM to spar through Social Media.
> Most prime ministers/head of states exchange pleasantries through twitter.



That was in-fact the prefect pleasantry for Modi like person. Even having a look will tell how much Modi is capable to handle such intellectual counter. Media has reported him running to foreign friends complaining about IK Twitter diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

N.Siddiqui said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1499293



This picture should be made viral on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram and Youtube to expose the "inspiration" of these filthy BJP/RSS fascist d0gg1es of india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

The Eagle said:


> That was in-fact the prefect pleasantry for Modi like person. Even having a look will tell how much Modi is capable to handle such intellectual counter. Media has reported him running to foreign friends complaining about IK Twitter diplomacy.


He's one of the most powerful person now, he don't need to complain about nuisance in neighborhood. He just reminded others to back off from a bilateral issue. I think the message was clear and hence statements were in accordance with it, as well as the UNSC meet which never got on record or be formal. 
Making a lot of noise in twitter is not diplomacy, it's years of hard work from top ministers down to diplomats.


----------



## The Eagle

Chhatrapati said:


> He's one of the most powerful person now, he don't need to complain about nuisance in neighborhood. He just reminded others to back off from a bilateral issue. I think the message was clear and hence statements were in accordance with it, as well as the UNSC meet which never got on record or be formal.
> Making a lot of noise in twitter is not diplomacy, it's years of hard work from top ministers down to diplomats.



Others? you mean the colonial masters of the past aka French.

Diplomacy? the man is now widely known as a Nazi & Fascist.... See worldwide media coverage for Kashmir, UNSC taking India to the cleaners in regard to blackouts & Curfew and there is no leader from the top five that said; Modi can do whatever he want. Everyone reiterated about UN Resolution of Kashmir and territory is disputed. Sanghi glasses wouldn't let that be seen but this is it. What comes next; is awaited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenLightning

Maratha Punekar said:


> Didn't you read my previous reply? It's you guys trying to call us Nazis. Please don't do this! We are good bros


Indians aren't nazis. The RSS and Hindutva are the real problem


----------



## The Eagle

Chhatrapati said:


> You don't even know who supported you.........................................................................................................................................................................



See, you just lost your moral the way Modi did in Kashmir. Learn basics to talk with civility which seems to be not much of fashion cross the border. Insults are resort for the weak one that can't stand to discussion in best possible way of manners & respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenLightning

Chhatrapati said:


> You don't even know who supported you. Did your colonial masters support you? Your master now aka China tried a hoopla at the UNSC, given they are a permanent member UNSC allowed it to go on and not allow anything further. That's the end of it. Rest of twitter rant are ignored in India and around the world. Even Arabs didn't give two hoots about it, and awarded Modi Highest honors, in your face. Your government couldn't even take a goodwill ambassador off, (Priyanka) and shown you your place by making a statement. Now you are telling me, about the level of Modi. Think about where you stand first.


Keep in mind that the colonial masters were also ruling you at the time. And don't worry, the world will soon be against the virus that is the Hindutva ideology. Hopefully India gets someone who doesn't have rabies.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

no matter what we call them they are coward cruel calculating banyas. Nothing more nothing less period


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Areesh said:


> Like seriously we should stop these calling these guys nazis
> 
> Actual nazis went as far as northern Africa and stalingrad to fight. They were great tacticians and were extremely good with engineering and innovation
> 
> These losers in India can at best fire bombs on trees and make fake claims of shooting down F16 and lynch people when they have 1:100 advantage


Wannabe Nazis?


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistanis face genocide from the Hindu Nazi war machine encircling them in 2.5 front war.


----------



## Chhatrapati

The Eagle said:


> See, you just lost your moral the way Modi did in Kashmir. Learn basics to talk with civility which seems to be not much of fashion cross the border. Insults are resort for the weak one that can't stand to discussion in best possible way of manners & respect.


Look in the mirror and lecture yourself about civility. See, I simply replied in kind to your comments about "colonial masters". If you don't like to go down that path then refrain from making such comments in the first place and not pretend to be all good. And simply throwing around words like Nazi, Fascism etc... (Like Imran is tweeting every other day) and normalizing Nazism.


----------



## The Eagle

The Eagle said:


> Others? you mean the colonial masters of the past aka French.



here is my quote with original text still here and does not mention or referred India at all... even in continuity. You may be feeling insecure & got triggered for the word as such which is your own comprehension issue. So, you are advised once again to read carefully and use the best of your intelligence to understand what other says instead of being proactive or acting like a clueless head. If anyone take your claim credible in regard to what I said in above post; what makes you think that French were colonial masters of Hindustan in history. As far as the real history goes, those were British Colonial Raj here by way of East India Company. See, if you worth a discussion then at-least have the knowledge before getting triggered like this. _What a waste of time._

Nazi may be normal for India but in-fact, Modi's rise of extremism & inhuman approach in regard to everyone else except of RSS or Hindutva followers, is like Nazism history is revisiting presently. In-fact, Modi's fascism is being exposed which is not by Pakistan alone but every foreign source quotes and talks about by one way or another though, reference is the same. For the very recent reference and give you yet another start, here is what Congressman Andy Levin has to say...

*Kashmir and the Rise of Ethno-Nationalism*

So it is about time for you to consider the key word introspection and walk it. The mirror for you is all your posting and wording that you ever shared. It may be you that easily gets down the path of insults & ill manner discussion.



Chhatrapati said:


> Look in the mirror and lecture yourself about civility. See, I simply replied in kind to your comments about "colonial masters". If you don't like to go down that path then refrain from making such comments in the first place and not pretend to be all good. And simply throwing around words like Nazi, Fascism etc... (Like Imran is tweeting every other day) and normalizing Nazism.


----------



## The Eagle

Chhatrapati said:


> Look



Told you that original post is still there and it has no reference to India under French colonial era. You really need to learn without getting offensive or attempting to provoke as it wouldn't prove your point at all.


----------



## The Eagle

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @The Eagle @waz @Dubious @Arsalan Paks, please, merge this thread with the one in Strategic n ForeignAffairs sticky thread on RSS Crimes thread... kindly, keep the title of the Sticky thread intact and also the leading article there needs to remain at the start.
> 
> Let us compile all the data, news, analysis and debate in a single thread... @Reddington if you have update/analysis please post it there as well.



I suggest the both threads to remain separate in view of subject and contents respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159439225932177408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161613610336051200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161677636847976448


Opinion

*Hitler’s Hindus: The Rise and Rise of India’s Nazi-loving Nationalists*

The ‘Hitler’s Den’ pool parlor that shocked me on a round-India trip 10 years ago was no outlier. Admiration for Nazism – often reframed with a genocidal hatred for Muslims – is rampant in the Hindu nationalist camp, which has never been as mainstream as it is now

Shrenik Rao
Dec 14, 2017 6:20 PM



Main Kampf, on display and on sale at Mumbai International Airport, December 2017, is a money-spinner for India's reputable publishers: Jaico alone has sold hundreds of thousands in the last decadeShrenik Rao / Madras Courier

July 2008. I was on a cycling expedition, from the southernmost tip of India to its most northern state. Along the way, I took a pit stop at Nagpur, the geographic center of India and the epicenter of Hindu nationalism. There, I saw a building with a bizarre name: "Hitlers Den." A pool parlor, its walls were emblazoned with tacky Nazi insignia, and on its shopfront – a swastika on full public display.


The swastika is not an unusual symbol in India. It’s ubiquitous. Markets, shops, homes, temples, vehicles, notebooks, property documents and even shaved heads are smeared with vermilion or turmeric swastikas, often with the words "_Shubh Labh,"_ meaning "good fortune."

But this was most definitely Hitler’s Nazi swastika - a tilted version of the Hindu swastika on a black background. This blatant display of Nazi symbolism was odd. What was "Hitler’s Den" doing in the middle of Nagpur? I wondered. I brushed it off as stupidity and cycled on.






The "Hitlers Den" pool parlor in Nagpur, epicenter of Hindu nationalismShrenik Rao/Madras Courier
Ironically, Hitler – the genocidal maniac who murdered more than six million Jews, who propagated a Nazi ideology that promoted hatred, Aryan racial puritanism and white supremacy – continues to find many followers in India, a nation of predominantly brown-skinned people.

Here, Hitler’s brand of fascism has taken on a distinctly Indian flavour, authenticated with a combination of ethnic hatred and Hindu nationalism, in stark contrast to the principles of _ahimsa _(non-violence) that accompanied India's freedom struggle.

Recently, browsing through Facebook threw up an eerie shock. "_Hari Om Heil Hitler_," said a post next to an image of a young Hitler, followed by a paean to Aryan values. The cover picture read, "_Aum, Hail Aryan, Hail Aryavart,"_ meaning "Hail Aryans, Hail Land of the Aryans." On display is his German screen name – "Kemradschaft Jeet."

His feed is full of Nazi insignia with images of Hitler and graphics of Vishnu, a Hindu god known for several reincarnations. "Adolf Hitler, the ultimate avatar," said one image. "India’s Swastika God," said another. Their posts reflect an oft-repeated theory in neo-Nazi web forums, that Hitler was a reincarnation of Vishnu.

Vile anti-Semitic obloquy accompanied it: "Germany is now a Rabbit under the shelter of Jewish Finance," "With the Hollywood movie industry and the majority of U.S. television networks, newspapers and publishing houses Jewish-owned, for nearly 70 years, the demonization of Adolf Hitler has been almost relentless."





Rajesh Shah, one of the Indian owners of the Hitler clothing store poses in a t-shirt adorned with an image of Mahatma Gandhi, in front of his shop in Ahmedabad, August 28, 2012.AFP PHOTO/Sam PANTHAKY

His friends comment in chorus: "_Jai Shree Ram, Heil Hitler"_ ("Hail Shree Ram, Heil Hitler"), "Nazi the great," "Hitler was supporter of Indian Nationalist." Many of them shared a YouTube video with over 100,000 hits, entitled "Adolf Hitler, The Greatest Story Never Told," alongside the salutation _"Jai Hind"_ ("Victory to India," an independence-era slogan.)

These posts are a putrid mix of anti-Semitic racism, misogyny and extreme Hindu nationalism. Evoking the widely held myth of Aryan racial superiority (appropriated to refer to "Aryan" Indians) and the Nazi propaganda of the "sacralization of terror, embodied in the Kshatriya code and the Bhagavad-Gita," these posts reflect the belief that Hitler was born to end _Kali Yuga_, the dark age of Hindu mythology.

As one post reads: "If we go to North East [of India] we find mixed races of Mongoloids and many more cases where pure Aryan bloodline was lost."

Digging into social media reveals that there is a large and growing community of Indian Hindu Nazis, who are digitally connected to neo-Nazi counterparts across the world.

Other social media sites and online platforms too had their share of strange, yet fanatical admiration for Hitler, reframed with Hindu nationalism. "Hitler was great," said "Hindu Hitler" on rediff.com, a popular Indian web portal. "I too love Hitler and am one of his biggest fans! Hail Hitler!" said one comment on a YouTube channel run by NewsX, a 24-hour English-language news television channel in India. I also found India-based WhatsApp groups discussing Hitler’s "positive contributions." They portrayed him as Germany’s great leader, a "patriotic nationalist," who "punished the "traitors."

This strange adulation for Hitler has already gone beyond social media and entered our educational system. Schools across India have, wittingly or not, propagated Hitler’s "achievements."





Not a Nazi: The traditional Hindu swastika, seen here on a temple worshipper's shaven head, sits squarely on one of its 'wings' unlike the Nazi symbolRiyaz Shaik / Madras Courier
In 2004, when now-Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi was the Chief Minister of Gujarat, school textbooks published by the Gujarat State Board portrayed Hitler as a hero, and glorifyied fascism. The tenth-grade social studies textbook had chapters entitled "Hitler, the Supremo," and "Internal Achievements of Nazism." The section on the "Ideology of Nazism" reads:

"Hitler lent dignity and prestige to the German government. He adopted the policy of opposition towards the Jewish people and advocated the supremacy of the German race."

The tenth-grade social studies textbook, published by the state of Tamil Nadu in 2011 (with multiple revised editions until 2017) includes chapters glorifying Hitler, praising his "inspiring leadership," "achievements" and how the Nazis "glorified the German state" so, "to maintain a German race with Nordic elements, [Hitler] ordered the Jews to be persecuted."

In 2012, when tenth-grade students taking French lessons at a private school in Mumbai were asked to complete a sentence starting with “J’admire” followed by the name of the historical figure they admired most, nine out of 25 students picked Hitler. Students in the south Indian city of Madurai justified their admiration for Hitler, without even knowing that he was the leader of Germany.





"Mein Kampf" on sale at Mumbai international airport, December 2017.Shrenik Rao / Madras Courier
Mein Kampf has also gone mainstream, becoming a "must-read" management strategy book for India’s business school students. Professors teaching strategy lecture about how a short, depressed man in prison made a goal of taking over the world and built a strategy to achieve it.

This infamous polemic remains a money-spinner for publishers. English-language editions of Mein Kampf are published by a number of reputable Indian publishing houses, such as Jaico, Printline, Indialog, Maple Press, Mastermind, Prakash, Om Books, Rohan, Adarsh, Ajay, Embassy, Lexicon and Wilco. They fill bookshelves at airports, bookstores and online marketplaces, while cheap pirated versions fill pavement stalls in major cities. Crossword, the Indian book-retailing chain, has sold 25,000 copies in three years. Jaico alone sold 100,000 copies in seven years. It has also been translated into multiple Indian languages – Gujarati, Hindi, Malayalam, Bengali and Tamil – and those editions are sold across India.

It is certainly alarming that young people think it’s "cool" to admire a murderous maniac. Is it the result of the naivety of youth, or of a sustained campaign of political patronage by Hindu nationalists?

In casual conversations, a surprising number of well-read, globe-trotting Indians shared a respectful, almost fanatical, admiration for Hitler. "This country needs a dictator like Hitler," is a common trope I have heard from well-educated Indians with degrees from some of the best universities in the world. A poll conducted by the Times of India in 2002 found that 17 percent favored Adolf Hitler as "the kind of leader India ought to have." It is not surprising then, that ice creams, pool parlors, restaurants, clothing stores, home furnishing stores, films and television shows have all chosen to use "Hitler" or "Nazi" as their brand names.





Indian policemen arrest an activist from India's Hindu hardline group Shiv Sena, during a protest against the non-Indian origins of Congress leader Sonia Gandhi. Bhopal May 18, 2004REUTERS/Raj Patidar
Several Indian politicians have built formidable careers evoking Hitler’s ideology and publicly professing their admiration for him. "It is a Hitler that is needed in India today," said Bal Thackeray, the leader of the Hindu extremist outfit Shiv Sena, in 1967.

Known for his exceptional bigotry, xenophobia and hate-mongering, his fascist ideology is eerily similar to, if not an exact replica of, the genocidal Nazi ideology. He has a track record of inciting tensions among Mumbai’s communities, urging Hindus to form suicide squads to kill Muslims. But he hasn't stopped at "tactical" acts of violence: He has created a distinct brand of Hindu fascism which explicitly seeks inspiration in Nazi genocide.

"There is nothing wrong," he said in a chilling interview in 1993 with Time magazine, "if Muslims are treated as Jews were in Nazi Germany." Citing Hitler’s infamous polemic, he tried to apply fascist ideology in the Indian context. “If you take Mein Kampf and if you remove the word 'Jew' and put in the word 'Muslim', that is what I believe in,” he said.

His nephew and political successor, Raj Thackeray, took the baton. Speaking to journalists in 2009, he made this statement: "When it comes to organizational skills, there are few who can rival Hitler ... there are several other things about Hitler, which any leader would envy."





Volunteers of the extreme Hindu nationalist group Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) take part in the "Path-Sanchalan," or Route March in Ajmer, India, September 30, 2017.REUTERS/Himanshu Sharma
Nagpur, where I saw "Hitlers Den," the pool parlor, has a unique connection to the Nazi leader. Here, he is a great hero for the leaders of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, the right-wing Hindu organization headquartered in the city. It’s the group from which current Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and also Nathuram Godse, the man who murdered Mahatma Gandhi, emerged.

VD Savarkar, an extreme Hindu nationalist and early mentor of the RSS, had a great liking for Hitler’s Nazism and supported Hitler’s anti-Jewish pogroms. "There is no reason to suppose that Hitler must be a human monster because he passes off as a Nazi," he said, addressing a Hindu gathering in 1940, adding, "Nazism proved undeniably the savior of Germany." Seeking to purge Muslims from India, he wrote: "If we Hindus in India grow stronger, in time these Muslim friends of the League type will have to play the part of German-Jews instead."

This fanatical admiration for Hitler and his genocidal agenda is not an aberration. It was, and still is, endemic among the RSS leadership. MS Golwalkar, another early RSS leader, also known as the "Guru of Hate," idolized Hitler’s Nazi cultural nationalism, and wanted to create a Hindu nation by adopting Hitler’s totalitarian and fascist pattern. In his 1939 book, _We, Our Nationhood Defined_, he wrote:

"German race pride has now become the topic of the day. To keep up the purity of the race and its culture, Germany shocked the world by her purging the country of the Semitic Races - the Jews ... a good lesson for us in Hindustan for us to learn and profit by."

This is not a careless, thoughtless evocation, rather a carefully planned political move.





Mohammed Ali Jan Khan, front, prays at a mosque in the the village of Bishara on the outskirts of Dadri, Uttar Pradesh, India, on Thursday, Dec. 10, 2015.Prashanth Vishwanathan/Bloomberg
Banned three times and named a terrorist organization, the RSS has now regained political center stage with Modi’s prime ministership. With branches in more than 50,000 villages, there is growing support for a violent, fascist ideology.

A bizarre new strand of Hindu Nazism, particularly among the young, is rearing its ugly head. It’s menacing, to say the least. Its leaders boast of killing India’s minorities and beheading their political opponents, while promoting aggressive Hindu nationalism on narrow religious and ethnic terms.

A growing contempt for India’s minorities manifests itself racist remarks passed with casual insouciance.

It’s not uncommon to hear remarks such as "These bloody Jews/Rothschilds/Soros control the world/financial system/whole of Hollywood." The number of Jews in India is very small. Yet there is, despite a long-held belief to the contrary, anti-Semitism. "These Christian missionaries deserve to be hanged – they are only interested in conversions" is another frequent comment. Only 2.4% of India’s population is Christian. Yet they are constantly attacked. When it comes to India's Muslims, the invective is multiplied exponentially.





Performers wait for Prime Minister Narendra Modi to address an election campaign meeting ahead of Gujarat state assembly elections, in Ahmedabad, India, December 3, 2017.REUTERS/Amit Dave
How can so many Hindu Indians be convinced that they suffer second-class status in a country where they number almost 82% of the population?

As Khushwanth Singh wrote in 2003, "The juggernaut of Hindu fundamentalism has emerged from the temple of intolerance, and is on its _yatra _[on the march]. ... The fascist agenda of Hindu fanatics is unlike anything we have experienced in our modern history."

The idea of India is based on the foundations of communal harmony, mutual respect and secular values. Now, it's up to us to ensure our Indian political parties and constituencies don’t hijack Hinduism, a peaceful religion, with a repurposed Nazism that advocates the same genocidal intentions as Hitler, but this time round directed at our own minority communities.

_A Fellow at the University of Oxford’s Reuters Institute for the Study of Journalism and an alumnus of the London School of Economics, Shrenik Rao is a digital entrepreneur and filmmaker. Rao revived the Madras Courier, a 232-year-old newspaper, as a digital publication of which he is the Editor-in-Chief. Twitter: @ShrenikRao_

_This article has been co-published with the Madras Courier._
_
https://www.haaretz.com/opinion/hitlers-hindus-indias-nazi-loving-nationalists-on-the-rise-1.5628532_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177616332436774912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177609839427686401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177605069367320577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

This version of nazi is phukka version and vedic technology that crashes every weekend and the soldiers look like they need intensive care for hunger issues.


----------



## niaz

The following from the Washington Post:



Global Opinions
*India needs to reset its moral compass*

unleashed havoc in Pakistan-administered Kashmir, a friend of mine there took to Facebook in desperation. His family, he wrote, is living in the Indian-administered side of the territory, but he had no way to find out if they were safe. The reason: the communications blackout imposed on Kashmir by the Indian government, soon to enter its third month. “Is there any humanity left in this country?” he asked.

As he wrote this, television channels were broadcasting images of President Trump and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi at the glitzy “Howdy, Modi!” event in Texas, attended by thousands of Indian Americans. Trump compared Modi’s popularity with that of Elvis Presley and referred to Modi as “the father of India” — in the same year that marks the 150th anniversary of the birth of Mahatma Gandhi.

Indian television channels beamed in pride, calling it a moment of great honor for the country, while celebrities congratulated the prime minister for receiving the “Global Goalkeeper” award from the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation. As this all took place, 8 million Kashmiris are trapped in what seems like an endless limbo, as the curfew and lockdown India imposed last month largely continues. But Indian democracy has developed uncomfortable amnesia, as if Kashmir has ceased to exist in our imagination.

This is not the only recent story to expose the moral vacuum in India. The government has just announced the construction of one of the country’s biggest detention centers for migrants in the financial capital of Mumbai. The decision was made after India declared 2 million people from the northeastern state of Assam — many of whom are Muslim — to be “migrants,” who are potentially subject to deportation or detention. Home Minister Amit Shah, the second-in-command to Modi, has infamously referred to migrants as “termites” and has promised to implement this exercise throughout the country.

India’s Muslims understand this messaging loud and clear. Mosques around the country have started asking the community to keep their documentation in order. During the Friday prayers, my local mosque in Mumbai recently asked Muslims to look out for their birth certificates and affidavits to prove their domicile. At least 30 percent of India’s Muslim population lives below the poverty line; many have been excluded from education and jobs. These Muslims are struggling to make sense of the migrant paranoia and anxiety that has been unleashed by the Modi government.

Assam, Kashmir and the detention camp in Mumbai are early indicators of India’s future under Modi and his Hindu nationalist ideals. The Modi-led government also plans to revise the foundations of the secular constitution. It is mulling over a law to prevent citizens from converting to another religion. A similar bill was introduced in the state of Gujarat during Modi’s term as head of the government there, one that was also tainted by the 2002 anti-Muslim riots that killed 1,000 people.

One of the rights guaranteed by the Indian constitution is the right to freedom of religion. In a robust democracy, inhabited by citizens who once venerated Gandhi as the father of a glorious nation, this religious fearmongering ought to be anathema to the legacy they claim to celebrate. But India is failing to live up to its founding ideals.

It stands in contradiction with the democracies it claims to compete with in greatness. Though the United States and Britain have elected Trump and Boris Johnson, the societies they lead are at least attesting to the great test of truth by holding their leaders accountable. Unlike the journalists, artists and activists of the West, their Indian counterparts use their social media and public platforms to sing the glory of the prime minister. Some of India’s leading filmmakers are even queuing up to make hagiographies of Modi, reimagining him as the next Gandhi. Indian commentators have even taken aim at Nobel Peace Prize winner Malala Yousafzai, viewing her through the prism of our convenient nationalism and ridiculing her for protesting human rights abuses in Kashmir. The same people look the other way when asked to condemn hate crimes and the lynching of minorities.

Those who dissent are either silenced or isolated. There are virtual lynch mobs who troll or silence any opinion or view that is critical of the Modi regime. Journalists face the prospect of either losing their jobs or being forced to become cheerleaders for the government. “Where do you find these reporters?” Trump asked Modi with envy at a joint Tuesday news conference.

A country that is celebrating the greatness of the Mahatma on the 150th anniversary of his birth should be embarrassed by the distorted morality and cowardice that has become all to prevalent — attitudes that Gandhi detested and combated, sacrificing his own life in the process. It is time India resets its moral compass.

Thursday, as Modi takes to the podium of the United Nations to proclaim his message to the world, he would be well advised to acknowledge this uncomfortable truth.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...set-its-moral-compass/?wpisrc=nl_ideas&wpmm=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

GHALIB said:


> here people like islamic state but they are not ok with hindu rashtra .



I think you are completely off track. Most Muslims - especially those with Moderate opinions, hate IS and its existence as much as Hindu Rashtra. In Bangladesh' case I can vouch personally that this is the case.

In this manner, Bangladeshi civil society is a lot more progressive and tolerant compared to the Goonda circus that continues in India.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Bilal9 said:


> I think you are completely off track. Most Muslims - especially those with Moderate opinions, hate IS and its existence as much as Hindu Rashtra. In Bangladesh' case I can vouch personally that this is the case.
> 
> In this manner, Bangladeshi civil society is a lot more progressive and tolerant compared to the Goonda circus that continues in India.


dont
feed
the
troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

*India: Intimations of an Ending
*
*The rise of Modi and the Hindu far right.*

*By Arundhati Roy*
*YESTERDAY 6:00 AM*






Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, center, waves as Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) President Amit Shah, left, looks on during a public meeting in Ahmedabad, May 26, 2019. (AP / Ajit Solanki)


While protest reverberates on the streets of Chile, Catalonia, Britain, France, Iraq, Lebanon, and Hong Kong, and a new generation rages against what has been done to their planet, I hope you will forgive me for speaking about a place where the street has been taken over by something quite different. There was a time when dissent was India’s best export. But now, even as protest swells in the West, our great anti-capitalist and anti-imperialist movements for social and environmental justice—the marches against big dams, against the privatization and plunder of our rivers and forests, against mass displacement and the alienation of indigenous peoples’ homelands—have largely fallen silent. On September 17 this year, Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifted himself the filled-to-the-brim reservoir of the Sardar Sarovar Dam on the Narmada River for his 69th birthday, while thousands of villagers who had fought that dam for more than 30 years watched their homes disappear under the rising water. It was a moment of great symbolism.


In India today, a shadow world is creeping up on us in broad daylight. It is becoming more and more difficult to communicate the scale of the crisis even to ourselves. An accurate description runs the risk of sounding like hyperbole. And so, for the sake of credibility and good manners, we groom the creature that has sunk its teeth into us—we comb out its hair and wipe its dripping jaw to make it more personable in polite company. India isn’t by any means the worst, or most dangerous, place in the world—at least not yet—but perhaps the divergence between what it could have been and what it has become makes it the most tragic.

Right now, 7 million people in the valley of Kashmir, overwhelming numbers of whom do not wish to be citizens of India and have fought for decades for their right to self-determination, are locked down under a digital siege and the densest military occupation in the world. Simultaneously, in the eastern state of Assam, almost two million people who long to belong to India have found their names missing from the National Register of Citizens (NRC), and risk being declared stateless. The Indian government has announced its intention of extending the NRC to the rest of India. Legislation is on its way. This could the lead to the manufacture of statelessness on a scale previously unknown.


The rich in Western countries are making their own arrangements for the coming climate calamity. They’re building bunkers and stocking reservoirs of food and clean water. In poor countries—India, despite being the fifth-largest economy in the world, is, shamefully, still a poor and hungry country—different kinds of arrangements are being made. The Indian government’s August 5, 2019, annexation of Kashmir has as much to do with the Indian government’s urgency to secure access to the five rivers that run through the state of Jammu and Kashmir as it does with anything else. And the NRC, which will create a system of tiered citizenship in which some citizens have more rights than others, is also a preparation for a time when resources become scarce. Citizenship, as Hannah Arendt famously said, is the right to have rights.

The dismantling of the idea of liberty, fraternity, and equality will be—in fact already is—the first casualty of the climate crisis. I’m going to try to explain in some detail how this is happening. And how, in India, the modern management system that emerged to handle this very modern crisis has its roots in an odious, dangerous filament of our history.


The violence of inclusion and the violence of exclusion are precursors of a convulsion that could alter the foundations of India—and rearrange its meaning and its place in the world. Our Constitution calls India a “socialist secular democratic republic.” We use the word “secular” in a slightly different sense from the rest of the world—for us, it’s code for a society in which all religions have equal standing in the eyes of the law. In practice, India has been neither secular nor socialist. It has always functioned as an upper-caste Hindu state. But the conceit of secularism, hypocritical though it may be, is the only shard of coherence that makes India _possible_. That hypocrisy was the best thing we had. Without it, India will end.

In his May 2019 victory speech, after his party won a second term, Modi boasted that no politicians from any political party had dared to use the word “secularism” in their campaigns. The tank of secularism, Modi said, was now empty. So, it’s official. India is running on empty. And we are learning, too late, to cherish hypocrisy. Because with it comes a vestige, a pretense at least, of remembered decency.

India is not really a country. It is a continent. More complex and diverse, with more languages—780 at last count, excluding dialects—more nationalities and sub-nationalities, more indigenous tribes and religions than all of Europe. Imagine this vast ocean, this fragile, fractious, social ecosystem, suddenly being commandeered by a Hindu supremacist organization that believes in a doctrine of One Nation, One Language, One Religion, One Constitution.


I am speaking here of the the RSS, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, founded in 1925—the mothership of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party. Its founding fathers were greatly influenced by German and Italian fascism. They likened the Muslims of India to the “Jews of Germany,” and believed that Muslims have no place in Hindu India. The RSS today, in typical RSS chameleon-speak, distances itself from this view. But its underlying ideology, in which Muslims are cast as treacherous permanent “outsiders,” is a constant refrain in the public speeches of BJP politicians, and finds utterance in chilling slogans raised by rampaging mobs. For example: “_Mussalman ka ek hi sthan—Kabristan ya Pakistan_” (Only one place for the Muslim—the graveyard, or Pakistan). In October this year, Mohan Bhagwat, the supreme leader of the RSS, said, “India is a Hindu Rashtra”—a Hindu nation. “This is non-negotiable.”

That idea turns everything that is beautiful about India into acid.




In Chiang village in Barpeta, Assam, a woman waits with her child, to see if her papers are in order. (Sanjay Kak)

For the RSS to portray what it is engineering today as an epochal revolution, in which Hindus are finally wiping away centuries of oppression at the hands of India’s earlier Muslim rulers, is a part of its fake-history project. In truth, millions of India’s Muslims are the descendants of people who converted to Islam to escape Hinduism’s cruel practice of caste.

If Nazi Germany was a country seeking to impose its imagination onto a continent (and beyond), the impetus of an RSS-ruled India is, in a sense, the opposite. Here is a continent seeking to shrink itself into a country. Not even a country, but a province. A primitive, ethno-religious province. This is turning out to be an unimaginably violent process.


None of the white supremacist, neo-Nazi groups that are on the rise in the world today can boast the infrastructure and manpower that the RSS commands. It has 57,000 _shakhas_—branches—across the country, and an armed, dedicated militia of 600,000 “volunteers.” It runs schools in which millions of students are enrolled, and has its own medical missions, trade unions, farmers’ organizations, media outlets, and women’s groups. Recently, it announced that it was opening a training school for those who wish to join the Indian Army. Under its _bhagwa dhwaj_—its saffron pennant—a whole host of far-right organizations, known as the Sangh Parivar—the RSS’s “family”—have prospered and multiplied. These organizations, the political equivalents of shell companies, are responsible for shockingly violent attacks on minorities in which, over the years, uncounted thousands have been murdered.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi has been a member of the RSS all his life. He is a creation of the RSS. Although not Brahmin, he, more than anyone else in its history, has been responsible for turning it into the most powerful organization in India, and for writing its most glorious chapter yet. It is exasperating to have to constantly repeat the story of Modi’s ascent to power, but the officially sanctioned amnesia around it makes reiteration almost a duty.


Modi’s political career was jump-started in October 2001, just weeks after the 9/11 attacks in the United States, when the BJP removed its elected chief minister in the state of Gujarat and installed Modi in his place. He was not, at the time, even an elected member of the state’s legislative assembly. Three months into his first term, there was a heinous but mysterious act of arson in which 59 Hindu pilgrims were burned to death in a train. As “revenge,” Hindu vigilante mobs went on a well-planned rampage across the state. An estimated 2,500 people, almost all of them Muslim, were murdered in broad daylight. Women were gang-raped on city streets, and tens of thousands were driven from their homes. Immediately after the pogrom, Modi called for elections. He won, not despite the massacre but because of it—and was reelected as chief minister for three consecutive terms. During Modi’s 2014 campaign as the prime ministerial candidate of the BJP—which also featured the massacre of Muslims, this time in the district of Muzaffarnagar in the state of Uttar Pradesh—a Reuters journalist asked him whether he regretted the 2002 pogrom in Gujarat. He replied that he would regret even the death of a dog if it accidentally came under the wheels of his car. This was pure, well-trained, RSS-speak.

When Modi was sworn in as India’s 14th prime minister, he was celebrated not just by his support base of Hindu nationalists but also by India’s major industrialists and businessmen, by many Indian liberals, and by the international media as the epitome of hope and progress, a savior in a saffron business suit, whose very person represented the confluence of the ancient and the modern—of Hindu nationalism and no-holds-barred free-market capitalism.




On the track to Dumerguri Char, Bongaigaon, a man ferries jute on his cycle across the banks of the Brahmaputra. (Sanjay Kak)

While Modi has delivered on Hindu nationalism, he has stumbled badly on the free-market front. Through a series of blunders, he has brought India’s economy to its knees. In 2016, a little over a year into his first term, he announced on television that, from that moment on, all 500 and 1,000 rupee banknotes—over 80 percent of the currency in circulation—had ceased to be legal tender. Nothing like it had ever been done on such a scale in the history of any country. Neither the finance minister nor the chief economic adviser seemed to have been taken into confidence. This “demonetization,” Modi said, was a “surgical strike” on corruption and terror funding. This was pure quack economics, a home remedy being tried on a nation of more than a billion people. It turned out to be nothing short of devastating. But there were no riots. No protests. People stood meekly in line outside banks for hours on end to deposit their old currency notes—the only way left to redeem them. No Chile, Catalonia, Lebanon, Hong Kong. Almost overnight, jobs disappeared, the construction industry ground to a halt, small businesses simply shut down.


Some of us foolishly believed that this act of unimaginable hubris would be the end of Modi. How wrong we were. People rejoiced. They suffered—but rejoiced. It was as though pain had been spun into pleasure. As though their suffering was the labor pain that would soon birth a glorious, prosperous, Hindu India.

Most economists agree that demonetization, along with the new Goods and Services Tax Modi announced soon after—promising “one nation, one tax”—was the policy equivalent of shooting out the tires of a speeding car. Even the government admits that unemployment is at a 45-year high. The 2019 Global Hunger Index ranks India 102nd out of 117 countries. (Nepal comes in at 73rd, Bangladesh 88th, and Pakistan 94th).

But demonetization was never about economics alone. It was a loyalty test, a love exam that the Great Leader was putting us through. Would we follow him, would we always love him, no matter what? We emerged with flying colors. The moment we as a people accepted demonetization, we infantilized ourselves and surrendered to tinpot authoritarianism.



But what was bad for the country turned out to be excellent for the BJP. Between 2016 and 2017, even as the economy tanked, it became the richest political party in the world. Its income increased by 81 percent, making it five times richer than its main rival, the Congress Party, whose income declined by 14 percent. Smaller political parties were virtually bankrupted. This war chest won the BJP crucial state elections in Uttar Pradesh, and turned the 2019 general election into a race between a Ferrari and a few old bicycles. And since elections are increasingly about money, the chances of a free and fair election in the near future seen remote. So maybe demonetization was not a blunder after all.

In Modi’s second term, the RSS has stepped up its game. No longer a shadow state or a parallel state, it _is_ the state. Day by day, we see examples of its control over the media, the police, the intelligence agencies. Worryingly, it appears to exercise considerable influence over the armed forces, too. Foreign diplomats and ambassadors have been trooping to the RSS headquarters in Nagpur to pay their respects.

In truth, things have reached a stage where overt control is no longer even necessary. More than four hundred round-the-clock television news channels, millions of WhatsApp groups and TikTok videos keep the population on a drip feed of frenzied bigotry.


This November the Supreme Court of India ruled on what some have called “the most important case in the world.” On December 6, 1992, in the town of Ayodhya, a Hindu vigilante mob, organized by the BJP and the Vishwa Hindu Parishad—the World Hindu Council—literally hammered a 450-year-old mosque into dust. They claimed that this mosque, the Babri Masjid, was built on the ruins of a Hindu temple that had marked the birthplace of Lord Ram. More than 2,000 people, mostly Muslims, were killed in the communal violence that followed. In its recent judgment, the court held that Muslims could not prove their exclusive and continuous possession of the site. Instead, it turned the site over to a trust—to be constituted by the BJP government—tasked with building a Hindu temple on it. There have been mass arrests of people who have criticized the judgment. The VHP has refused to back down on its past statements that it will turn its attention to other mosques. This can be an endless campaign—after all, everything is built over something.

With the influence that immense wealth generates, the BJP has managed to co-opt, buy out, or simply crush its political rivals. The hardest blow has fallen on the parties with bases among the Dalit and other disadvantaged castes in the northern states of Uttar Pradesh and Bihar. Many of their traditional voters have deserted these parties—the Bahujan Samaj Party, Rashriya Janata Dal, and Samajwadi Party—and migrated to the BJP. To achieve this feat—and it is nothing short of a feat—the BJP worked hard to exploit and expose the hierarchies within the Dalit and disadvantaged castes, which have their own internal universe of hegemony and marginalization. The BJP’s overflowing coffers, and its deep, cunning understanding of caste have completely altered the conventional electoral math.


Having secured Dalit and disadvantaged-caste votes, the BJP’s policies of privatizing education and the public sector are rapidly reversing the gains made by affirmative action—known in India as “reservation”—pushing those who belong to disadvantaged castes out of jobs and educational institutions. Meanwhile, the National Crime Records Bureau shows a sharp increase of atrocities against Dalits, including lynchings and public floggings. This September, while Modi was being honored by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation for building toilets, two Dalit children, whose home was just the shelter of a plastic sheet, were beaten to death for shitting in the open. To honor a prime minister for his work on sanitation while tens of thousands of Dalits continue to work as manual scavengers—carrying human excreta on their heads—is grotesque.

What we are living through now, in addition to the overt attack on religious minorities, is an aggravated class and caste war.


In order to consolidate their political gains, the RSS and BJP’s main strategy is to generate long-lasting chaos on an industrial scale. They have stocked their kitchen with a set of simmering cauldrons that can, whenever necessary, be quickly brought to the boil.




A resident of Marichakandi Char holds up his identity cards and the waterproof folder that holds his “legacy” papers. (Sanjay Kak)


On August 5, 2019, the Indian Parliament unilaterally breached the fundamental conditions of the Instrument of Accession by which the former princely state of Jammu and Kashmir agreed to become part of India in 1947. It stripped Jammu and Kashmir of statehood and its special status—which included its right to have its own constitution and its own flag. The dissolution of the legal entity of the state also meant the dissolution of Section 35A of the Indian Constitution, which secured the erstwhile state’s residents the rights and privileges that made them stewards of their own territory. In preparation for the move, the government flew in more than 50,000 troops to supplement the hundreds of thousands already stationed there. By the night of August 4, tourists and pilgrims had been evacuated from the Kashmir Valley. Schools and markets were shut down. More than 4,000 people were arrested: politicians, businessmen, lawyers, rights activists, local leaders, students, and three former chief ministers. Kashmir’s entire political class, including those who have been loyal to India, was incarcerated. By midnight, the Internet was cut and phones went dead.


The abrogation of Kashmir’s special status, the promise of an all-India National Register of Citizens, the building of the Ram temple in Ayodhya—are all on the front burners of the RSS and BJP kitchen. To reignite flagging passions, all they need to do is to pick a villain from their gallery and unleash the dogs of war. There are several categories of villains—Pakistani jihadis, Kashmiri terrorists, Bangladeshi “infiltrators,” or any one of a population of nearly 200 million Indian Muslims who can always be accused of being Pakistan-lovers or anti-national traitors. Each of these “cards” is held hostage to the other, and often made to stand in for the other. They have little to do with each other, and are often hostile to each other because their needs, desires, ideologies, and situations are not just inimical, but end up posing an existential threat to each other. Simply because they are all Muslim, they each have to suffer the consequences of the others’ actions.


In two national elections now, the BJP has shown that it can win a majority in parliament without the “Muslim vote.” As a result, Indian Muslims have been effectively disenfranchised, and are becoming that most vulnerable of people—a community without political representation, without a voice. Various forms of undeclared social boycott are pushing them down the economic ladder, and, for reasons of physical security, into ghettos. Indian Muslims have also lost their place in the mainstream media—the only Muslim voices we hear on television shows are the absurd few who are constantly and deliberately invited to play the part of the primitive Islamist, to make things worse than they already are. Other than that, the only acceptable public speech for the Muslim community is to constantly reiterate and demonstrate its loyalty to the Indian flag. So, while Kashmiris, brutalized as they are because of their history and, more importantly, their geography, still have a lifeboat—the dream of _azadi_, of freedom—Indian Muslims have to stay on deck to help fix the broken ship.

(There is another category of “anti-national” villain—human rights activists, lawyers, students, academics, “urban Maoists”—who have been defamed, jailed, embroiled in legal cases, snooped on by Israeli spyware, and, in several instances, assassinated. But that’s a whole other deck of cards.)


The lynching of Tabrez Ansari illustrates just how broken the ship is, and how deep the rot. Lynching, as you in the United States well know, is a public performance of ritualized murder, in which a man or woman is killed to remind their community that it lives at the mercy of the mob. And that the police, the law, the government—as well as the good people in their homes, who wouldn’t hurt a fly, who go to work and take care of their families—are all friends of the mob. Tabrez was lynched this June. He was an orphan, raised by his uncles in the state of Jharkhand. As a teenager, he went away to the city of Pune, where he found a job as a welder. When he turned 22, he returned home to get married. The day after his wedding to 18-year-old Shahista, Tabrez was caught by a mob, tied to a lamppost, beaten for hours and forced to chant the new Hindu war cry, “_Jai Shri Ram_!”—Victory to Lord Ram! The police eventually took Tabrez into custody but refused to allow his distraught family and young bride to take him to the hospital. Instead, they accused him of being a thief, and produced him before a magistrate, who sent him back to custody. He died there four days later.




US President Donald Trump and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi during a “Howdy, Modi” rally celebrating Modi at NRG Stadium in Houston, Texas. (Reuters / Daniel Kramer)


In its latest report, released earlier this month, the National Crime Records Bureau has carefully left out data on mob lynchings. According to the Indian news site _The Quint_, there have been 113 deaths by mob violence since 2015. Lynchers, and others accused in hate crimes including mass murder have been rewarded with public office and honored by ministers in Modi’s cabinet. Modi himself, usually garrulous on Twitter, generous with condolences and birthday greetings, goes very quiet each time a person is lynched. Perhaps it’s unreasonable to expect a prime minister to comment every time a dog comes under the wheels of someone’s car. Particularly since it happens so often.

Here in the United States, on September 22 ,2019—five days after Modi’s birthday party at the Narmada dam site—60,000 Indian Americans gathered in the NRG Stadium in Houston. The “Howdy, Modi!” extravaganza there has already become the stuff of urban legend. President Donald Trump was gracious enough to allow a visiting prime minister to introduce him as a special guest in his own country, to his own citizens. Several members of the US Congress spoke, their smiles too wide, their bodies arranged in attitudes of ingratiation. Over a crescendo of drumrolls and wild cheering, the adoring crowd chanted, “Modi! Modi! Modi!” At the end of the show, Trump and Modi linked hands and did a victory lap. The stadium exploded. In India, the noise was amplified a thousand times over by carpet coverage on television channels. “Howdy” became a Hindi word. Meanwhile, news organizations ignored the thousands of people protesting outside the stadium.

Not all the roaring of the 60,000 in the Houston stadium could mask the deafening silence from Kashmir. That day, September 22, marked the 48th day of curfew and communication blockade in the valley.


Once again, Modi has managed to unleash his unique brand of cruelty on a scale unheard of in modern times. And, once again, it has endeared him further to his loyal public. When the Jammu and Kashmir Reorganization Bill was passed in India’s parliament on August 6 there were celebrations across the political spectrum. Sweets were distributed in offices, and there was dancing in the streets. A conquest—a colonial annexation, another triumph for the Hindu Nation—was being celebrated. Once again, the conquerors’ eyes fell on the two primeval trophies of conquest—women and land. Statements by senior BJP politicians, and patriotic pop videos that notched up millions of views, legitimized this indecency. Google Trends showed a surge in searches for the phrases “marry a Kashmiri girl” and “buy land in Kashmir.”

It was not all limited to loutish searches on Google. Within days of the siege, the Forest Advisory Committee cleared 125 projects that involve the diversion of forest land for other uses.


In the early days of the lockdown, little news came out of the valley. The Indian media told us what the government wanted us to hear. Kashmiri newspapers were completely censored. They carried pages and pages of news about cancelled weddings, the effects of climate change, the conservation of lakes and wildlife sanctuaries, tips on how to live with diabetes and front-page government advertisements about the benefits that Kashmir’s new, downgraded legal status would bring to the Kashmiri people. Those “benefits” are likely to include the building of big dams that control and commandeer the water from the rivers that flow through Kashmir. They will certainly include the erosion that results from deforestation, the destruction of the fragile Himalayan ecosystem, and the plunder of Kashmir’s bountiful natural wealth by Indian corporations.


Real reporting about ordinary peoples’ lives came mostly from the journalists and photographers working for the international media—Agence France-Presse, the Associated Press, _Al Jazeera_, _The Guardian_, the BBC, _The New York Times_, and _The Washington Post_. The reporters, mostly Kashmiris, working in an information vacuum, with none of the tools usually available to modern-day reporters, traveled through their homeland at great risk to themselves, to bring us the news. And the news was of nighttime raids, of young men being rounded up and beaten for hours, their screams broadcast on public-address systems for their neighbors and families to hear, of soldiers entering villagers’ homes and mixing fertilizer and kerosene into their winter food stocks. The news was of teenagers with their bodies peppered with shotgun pellets being treated at home, because they would be arrested if they went to a hospital. The news was of hundreds of children being whisked away in the dead of night, of parents debilitated by desperation and anxiety. The news was of fear and anger, depression, confusion, steely resolve, and incandescent resistance.

But the home minister, Amit Shah, said that the siege only existed in peoples’ imaginations; the governor of Jammu and Kashmir, Satya Pal Malik, said phone lines were not important for Kashmiris and were only used by terrorists; and the army chief, Bipin Rawat, said, “Normal life in Jammu and Kashmir has not been affected. People are doing their necessary work.… Those who feel that life has been affected are the ones whose survival depends on terrorism.” It isn’t hard to work out who exactly the government of India sees as terrorists.


Imagine if all of New York City were put under an information lockdown and a curfew managed by hundreds of thousands of soldiers. Imagine the streets of your city remapped by razor wire and torture centers. Imagine if mini–Abu Ghraibs appeared in your neighborhoods. Imagine thousands of you being arrested and your families not knowing where you have been taken. Imagine not being able to communicate with anybody—not your neighbor, not your loved ones outside the city, no one in the outside world—for weeks together. Imagine banks and schools being closed, children locked into their homes. Imagine your parent, sibling, partner, or child dying and you not knowing about it for weeks. Imagine the medical emergencies, the mental health emergencies, the legal emergencies, the shortages of food, money, gasoline. Imagine being a day laborer or a contract worker, earning nothing for weeks on end. And then imagine being told that all of this was for your own good.

The horror that Kashmiris have endured over the last few months comes on top of the trauma of a 30-year-old armed conflict that has already taken 70,000 lives and covered their valley with graves. They have held out while everything was thrown at them—war, money, torture, mass disappearance, an army of more than a half million soldiers, and a smear campaign in which an entire population has been portrayed as murderous fundamentalists.


The siege has lasted for more than three months now. Kashmiri leaders are still in jail. The only condition under which they are offered release is the signing of an undertaking that they will not make public statements for a whole year. Most have refused.

Now, the curfew has been eased, schools have been reopened and some phone lines have been restored. “Normalcy” has been declared. In Kashmir, normalcy is always a declaration —a fiat issued by the government or the army. It has little to do with people’s daily lives.

So far, Kashmiris have refused to accept this new normalcy. Classrooms are empty, streets are deserted and the valley’s bumper apple crop is rotting in the orchards. What could be harder for a parent or a farmer to endure? The imminent annihilation of their very identity, perhaps.

The new phase of the Kashmir conflict has already begun. Militants have warned that, from now on, all Indians will be considered legitimate targets. More than ten people, mostly poor, non-Kashmiri migrant workers, have been shot already. (Yes, it’s the poor, almost always the poor, who get caught in the line of fire.) It is going to get ugly. Very ugly.


Soon all this recent history will be forgotten, and once again there will be debates in television studios that create an equivalence between atrocities by Indian security forces and Kashmiri militants. Speak of Kashmir, and the Indian government and its media will immediately tell you about Pakistan, deliberately conflating the misdeeds of a hostile foreign state with the democratic aspirations of ordinary people living under a military occupation. The Indian government has made it clear that the only option for Kashmiris is complete capitulation, that no form of resistance is acceptable—violent, nonviolent, spoken, written, or sung. Yet Kashmiris know that to exist, they must resist.

Why should they want to be a part of India? For what earthly reason? If freedom is what they want, freedom is what they should have.

It’s what Indians should want, too. Not on behalf of Kashmiris, but for their own sake. The atrocity being committed in their name involves a form of corrosion that India will not survive. Kashmir may not defeat India, but it will consume India. In many ways, it already has.


This may not have mattered all that much to the 60,000 cheering in the Houston stadium, living out the ultimate Indian dream of having made it to America. For them, Kashmir may just be a tired old conundrum, for which they foolishly believe the BJP has found a lasting solution. Surely, however, as migrants themselves, their understanding of what is happening in Assam could be more nuanced. Or maybe it’s too much to ask of those who, in a world riven by refugee and migrant crises, are the most fortunate of migrants. Many of those in the Houston stadium, like people with an extra holiday home, probably hold US citizenship as well as Overseas Citizens of India certificates.

The “Howdy, Modi!” event marked the 22nd day since almost 2 million people in Assam found their names missing from the National Register of Citizens.

Like Kashmir, Assam is a border state with a history of multiple sovereignties, with centuries of migration, wars, invasion, continuously shifting borders, British colonialism, and more than 70 years of electoral democracy that has only deepened the fault lines in a dangerously combustible society.


That an exercise like the NRC even took place has to do with Assam’s very particular cultural history. Assam was among the territories ceded to the British by the Burmese after the First Anglo-Burmese War in 1826. At the time, it was a densely forested, scantily populated province, home to hundreds of communities—among them Bodos, Santhals, Cachar, Mishing, Lalung, Ahomi Hindus, and Ahomi Muslims—each with its own language or speech practice, each with an organic, though often undocumented, relationship to the land. Like a microcosm of India, Assam has always been a collection of minorities jockeying to make alliances in order to manufacture a majority—ethnic as well as linguistic. Anything that altered or threatened the prevailing balance became a potential catalyst for violence.

The seeds for just such an alteration were sown in 1826, when the British, the new masters of Assam, made Bengali the official language of the province. It meant that almost all administrative and government jobs were taken by an educated, Hindu, Bengali-speaking elite. Although the policy was reversed in 1874, and Assamese was given official status along with Bengali, it shifted the balance of power in serious ways and marked the beginning of what has become an almost two-century-old antagonism between speakers of Assamese and Bengali.


Towards the end of the 19th century, the British discovered that the climate and soil of the region were conducive to tea cultivation. Local people were unwilling to work as serfs in the tea gardens, so a large population of indigenous tribespeople were transported from central India. They were no different from the shiploads of indentured Indian laborers the British transported to their colonies all over the world. Today, the plantation workers in Assam make up 15 to 20 percent of the state’s population. But unlike, say, the Indian-origin population in South Africa, in India, shamefully, these workers are looked down upon by local people, and continue to live on the plantations, at the mercy of plantation owners and earning slave wages.

By the late 1890s, as the tea industry grew and as the plains of neighboring East Bengal reached the limits of their cultivation potential, the British encouraged Bengali Muslim peasants—masters of the art of farming on the rich, silty, riverine plains and shifting islands of the Brahmaputra, known as _chars_—to migrate to Assam. To the British, the forests and plains of Assam were, if not Terra nullius, then Terra _almost_-nullius. They hardly registered the presence of Assam’s many tribes, and freely allocated what were tribal commons to “productive” peasants whose produce would contribute to British revenue collection. The migrants came in the thousands, felled forests, and turned marshes into farmland. By 1930, migration had drastically changed both the economy and the demography of Assam.





Detail of a printed electoral roll, one of the specified “link” documents required by the NRC. (Sanjay Kak)


At first, the migrants were welcomed by Assamese nationalist groups, but soon tensions arose—ethnic, religious and linguistic. They were temporarily mitigated when, in the 1937 census, as a gesture of solidarity with their new homeland, the entire population of Bengali-speaking Muslims—whose local dialects are together known as the Miya language—designated Assamese as their mother tongue, thereby ensuring that it retained the status of an official language. Even today, Miya dialects are written in the Assamese script.

Over the years, the borders of Assam were redrawn continuously, almost dizzyingly. When the British partitioned Bengal in 1905, they attached the province of Assam to Muslim-majority East Bengal, with Dhaka as its capital. Suddenly, what was a migrant population in Assam was no longer migrant, but part of a majority. Seven years later, when Bengal was reunified and Assam became a province of its own, its Bengali population became migrants once again. After the 1947 Partition, when East Bengal became East Pakistan, the Bengal-origin Muslim settlers in Assam chose to stay on. But Partition also led to a massive influx of Bengali refugees into Assam, Hindus as well as Muslims. This was followed in 1971 by yet another incursion of refugees fleeing from the Pakistan Army’s genocidal attack on East Pakistan and the liberation war that birthed the new nation of Bangladesh, which together took millions of lives.

So Assam was a part of East Bengal, and then it wasn’t. East Bengal became East Pakistan and East Pakistan became Bangladesh. Countries changed, flags changed, anthems changed. Cities grew, forests were felled, marshes were reclaimed, tribal commons swallowed by modern “development.” And the fissures between people grew old and hard and intractable.


The Indian government is so proud of the part it played in Bangladesh’s liberation from Pakistan. Indira Gandhi, the prime minister at the time, ignored the threats of China and the United States, who were Pakistan’s allies, and sent in the Indian Army to stop the genocide. That pride in having fought a “just war” did not translate into justice or real concern, or any kind of thought-out state policy for either for the refugees or the people of Assam and its neighboring states.

The demand for a National Register of Citizens in Assam arose out of this unique, vexed, and complex history. Ironically, the word “national” here refers not so much to India as it does to the nation of Assam. The demand to update the first NRC, conducted in 1951, grew out of a student-led Assamese nationalist movement that peaked between 1979 and 1985, alongside a militant separatist movement in which tens of thousands lost their lives. The Assamese nationalists called for a boycott of elections unless “foreigners” were deleted from the electoral rolls—the clarion call was for “3D,” which stood for Detect, Delete, Deport. The number of so-called foreigners, based on pure speculation, was estimated to be between 5 million and 8 million. The movement quickly turned violent. Killings, arson, bomb blasts, and mass demonstrations generated an atmosphere of hostility and almost uncontrollable rage towards “outsiders.” By 1979, the state was up in flames. Though the movement was primarily directed against Bengalis and Bengali-speakers, Hindu communal forces within the movement also gave it an anti-Muslim character. In 1983, this culminated in the horrifying Nellie massacre, in which more than 2,000 Bengal-origin Muslim settlers were murdered over six hours.

In _What the Fields Remember_, a documentary about the massacre, an elderly Muslim who lost all his children to the violence tells of how one of his daughters had, only the day before the massacre, been part of a march asking for “foreigners” to be expelled. Her dying words, he said, were, “Baba, are we foreigners?”


In 1985, the student leaders of the Assam agitation won the state’s assembly elections and formed the state government. That same year, they signed the Assam Accord with the central government. A date was agreed upon: Those who had arrived in Assam after midnight of 24 March 1971—the day the Pakistan Army began its attack on civilians in East Pakistan—would be expelled. The updating of the NRC was meant to sift the “genuine citizens” of Assam from post-1971 “infiltrators.”

Over the next several years, “infiltrators” detected by the border police, or those declared “Doubtful Voters”—D-Voters—by election officials, were tried under the Illegal Migrants (Detection by Tribunal) Act, passed in 1983 by a Congress government under Indira Gandhi. In order to protect minorities from harassment, the IMDT Act put the onus of disproving a person’s citizenship on the police or the accusing party—instead of burdening the accused with proving their citizenship. Since 1997, more than 300,000 D-voters and Declared Foreigners have been tried in Foreigners Tribunals. Several hundred are still locked up in detention centers, jails within jails where detainees don’t even have the rights that ordinary criminals do.


In 2005, the Supreme Court adjudicated a case that asked for the IMDT Act to be struck down on the grounds that it made the “detection and deportation of illegal immigrants nearly impossible.” In its judgment annulling the act, the court noted, “there can be no manner of doubt that the State of Assam is facing “external aggression and internal disturbance” on account of large scale illegal migration of Bangladeshi nationals.” Now, it put the onus of proving citizenship on the citizen. This completely changed the paradigm, and set the stage for the new, updated NRC. The case had been filed by Sarbananda Sonowal, a former president of the All Assam Students’ Union who is now with the BJP, and is currently the chief minister of Assam.

In 2013, an NGO called Assam Public Works filed a case in the Supreme Court asking for illegal migrants’ names to be struck off electoral rolls. Eventually, the case was assigned to the court of Justice Ranjan Gogoi, who happens to be Assamese.

In December 2014, Justice Gogoi ordered that an updated list of the NRC be produced before his court within a year. Nobody had any clue about what could or would be done to the 5 million “infiltrators” that it was hoped would be detected. There was no question of them being deported to Bangladesh. Could that many people be locked up in detention camps? For how long? Would they be stripped of citizenship?

Millions of villagers living in far-flung areas were expected to produce a specified set of documents—“legacy papers”—that proved direct and unbroken paternal lineage dating back to 1971. The Supreme Court’s deadline turned the exercise into a nightmare. Impoverished, illiterate villagers were delivered into a labyrinth of bureaucracy, legalese, documentation, court hearings, and all the ruthless skulduggery that goes with them.




Mohila Biswas, foreground, wife of Ratan Biswas, who is currently in a detention centre in Goalpara, Assam. His mother and daughter-in-law are also in the frame. (Sanjay Kak)


The only way to reach the remote, seminomadic settlements on the shifting, silty “char” islands of the Brahmaputra is by often perilously overcrowded boats. The roughly 2,500 char islands are impermanent offerings, likely to be snatched back at any moment by the legendarily moody Brahmaputra and reoffered at some other location, in some other shape or form. The settlements on them are temporary, and the dwellings are just shacks. Yet some of the islands are so fertile, and the farmers on them so skilled, that they raise three crops a year. Their impermanence, however, has meant the absence of land deeds, of development, of schools and hospitals.

In the less fertile chars that I visited early last month, the poverty washes over you like the dark, silt-rich waters of the Brahmaputra. The only signs of modernity were the bright plastic bags containing documents that their owners—who quickly gather around visiting strangers—could not read but kept looking at anxiously, as though trying to decrypt the faded shapes on the faded pages and work out whether they would save them and their children from the massive new detention camp they had heard is being constructed deep in the forests of Goalpara. Imagine a whole population of millions of people like this, debilitated, rigid with fear and worry about their documentation. It’s not a military occupation, but it’s occupation by documentation. These documents are peoples’ most prized possessions, cared for more lovingly than any child or parent. They have survived floods and storms and every kind of emergency. Grizzled, sun-baked farmers, men and women, scholars of the land and the many moods of the river, use English words like “legacy document,” “link paper,” “certified copy,” “re-verification,” “reference case,” “D-voter,” “declared foreigner,” “voter list,” “refugee certificate”—as though they were words in their own language. They are. The NRC has spawned a vocabulary of its own. The saddest phrase in it is “genuine citizen.”

In village after village, people told stories about being served notices late at night that ordered them to appear in a court two or three hundred kilometers away by the next morning. They described the scramble to assemble family members and their documents, the treacherous rides in small rowboats across the rushing river in pitch darkness, the negotiations with canny transporters on the shore who had smelled their desperation and tripled their rates, the reckless drive through the night on dangerous highways. The most chilling story I heard was about a family traveling in a pickup truck that collided with a roadworks truck carrying barrels of tar. The barrels overturned, and the injured family was covered in tar. “When I went to visit them in hospital,” the young activist I was traveling with said, “their young son was trying to pick off the tar on his skin and the tiny stones embedded in it. He looked at his mother and asked, ‘Will we ever get rid of the _kala daag_ [stigma] of being foreigners?’”




Temporary homes on the desolate Marichakandi Char, an island of silt that arises out of the Brahmaputra River. (Sanjay Kak)


And yet, despite all this, despite reservations about the process and its implementation, the updating of the NRC was welcomed by almost everybody in Assam, each for reasons of their own. Assamese nationalists hoped that millions of Bengali infiltrators, Hindu as well as Muslim, would finally be detected and formally declared “foreigners.” Indigenous tribal communities hoped for some recompense for the historical wrong they had suffered. Hindus as well as Muslims of Bengal origin wanted to see their names on the NRC to prove they were “genuine” Indians, so that the _kala daag_ of being “foreign” could be laid to rest once and for all. And the Hindu nationalists—now in government in Assam, too—wanted to see millions of Muslim names deleted from the NRC. Everybody hoped for some form of closure.

After a series of postponements, the final updated list was published on August 31, 2019. The names of 1.9 million people were missing. That number could yet expand because of a provision that permits people—neighbors, enemies, strangers—to raise “objections.” At last count, more than 200,000 objections had been raised. A great number of those who have found their names missing from the list are women and children, most of whom belong to communities where women are married in their early teenage years, and by custom have their names changed. They have no “link documents” to prove their legacy. A great number are illiterate people whose names or parents’ names have been wrongly transcribed over the years: a H-a-s-a-n who became a H-a-s-s-a-n, a Joynul who became Zainul, a Mohammad whose name has been spelled in several ways. A single slip, and you’re out. If your father died, or was estranged from your mother, if he didn’t vote, wasn’t educated, and didn’t have land, you’re out. Because mothers’ legacies don’t count. Among all the prejudices at play in updating the NRC, perhaps the greatest of all is the built-in, structural prejudice against women and against the poor. And the poor in India today are made up mostly of Muslims, Dalits, and Tribals.

All the 1.9 million people whose names are missing will now have to appeal to a Foreigners Tribunal. There are, at the moment, 100 Foreigners Tribunals in Assam, and another 1,000 are in the pipeline. The men and women who preside over them, known as “members” of the tribunals, hold the fates of millions in their hands, but have no experience as judges. They are bureaucrats or junior lawyers, hired by the government and paid generous salaries. Once again, prejudice is built into the system. Government documents accessed by activists show that the sole criterion for rehiring members whose contracts have expired is the number of appeals they have rejected. All those who have to go in appeal to the Foreigners Tribunals will also have to hire lawyers, perhaps take loans to pay their fees or sell their land or their homes, and surrender to a life of debt and penury. Many of course have no land or home to sell. Several have committed suicide.

After the whole elaborate exercise and the millions of rupees spent on it, all the stakeholders in the NRC are bitterly disappointed with the list. Bengal-origin migrants are disappointed because they know that rightful citizens have been arbitrarily left out. Assamese nationalists are disappointed because the list has fallen well short of excluding the 5 million purported “infiltrators” they expected it to detect, and because they feel too many illegal foreigners have made it onto the list. And India’s ruling Hindu nationalists are disappointed because it is estimated that more than half of the 1.9 million are non-Muslims. (The reason for this is ironic. Bengali Muslim migrants, having faced hostility for so long, have spent years gathering their “legacy papers.” Hindus, being less insecure, have not.)

Justice Gogoi ordered the transfer of Prateek Hajela, the chief coordinator of the NRC, giving him seven days to leave Assam. Justice Gogoi did not offer a reason for this order.

Demands for a fresh NRC have already begun.

How can one even try to understand this craziness, except by turning to poetry? A group of young Muslim poets, known as the Miya poets, began writing of their pain and humiliation in the language that felt most intimate to them, in the language that until then they had only used in their homes—the Miya dialects of Dhakaiya, Maimansingia, and Pabnaiya. One of them, Rehna Sultana, in a poem called “Mother,” wrote:

Ma, ami tumar kachchey aamar porisoi diti diti biakul oya dzai
Mother, I’m so tired, tired of introducing myself to you

When these poems were posted and circulated widely on Facebook, a private language suddenly became public. And the old specter of linguistic politics reared its head again. Police cases were filed against several Miya poets, accusing them of defaming Assamese society. Rehna Sultana had to go into hiding.

That there is a problem in Assam cannot be denied. But how is it to be solved? The trouble is that once the torch of ethno-nationalism has been lit, it is impossible to know in which direction the wind will take the fire. In the new union territory of Ladakh—granted this status by the abrogation of Jammu and Kashmir’s special status—tensions simmer between Buddhists and Shia Muslims. In the states of India’s northeast, sparks have already begun to ignite old antagonisms. In Arunachal Pradesh, it is the Assamese who are unwanted immigrants. Meghalaya has closed its borders with Assam, and now requires all “outsiders” staying more than 24 hours to register with the government under the new Meghalaya Residents Safety and Security Act. In Nagaland, 22-year-long peace talks between the central government and Naga rebels have stalled over demands for a separate Naga flag and constitution. In Manipur, dissidents worried about a possible settlement between the Nagas and the central government have announced a government-in-exile in London. Indigenous tribes in Tripura are demanding their own NRC in order to expel the Hindu Bengali population that has turned them into a tiny minority in their own homeland.


Far from being deterred by the chaos and distress created by Assam’s NRC, the Modi government is making arrangements to import it to the rest of India. To take care of the possibility of Hindus and its other supporters being caught up in the NRC’s complexities, as has happened in Assam, it has drafted a new Citizenship (Amendment) Bill, which it hopes to pass in the next session of parliament. The CAB says that all non-Muslim “persecuted minorities” from Pakistan, Bangladesh, and Afghanistan—meaning Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists, and Christians—will be given asylum in India. By default, the CAB will ensure that those deprived of citizenship will only be Muslims.

Before the process begins, the plan is to draw up a National Population Register. This will involve a door-to-door survey in which, in addition to basic census data, the government plans to collect iris scans and other biometric data. It will be the mother of all data banks.




Shabjan Nessa, 77, from Marichakandi Char. Incapacitated by a leg injury on her way to an appearance at the NRC office. Her name is missing from the final list; she will now be required to appear at a Foreigners Tribunal. (Sanjay Kak)


The groundwork has already begun. On his very first day as home minister, Amit Shah, issued a notification permitting state governments across India to set up Foreigners Tribunals and detention centers manned by non-judicial officers with draconian powers. The governments of Karnataka, Uttar Pradesh, and Haryana have already begun work. As we have seen, the NRC in Assam grew out of a very particular history. To apply it to the rest of India is pure malevolence. The demand for an updated NRC in Assam is more than 40 years old. There, people have been collecting and holding on to their documents for 50 years. How many people in India can produce “legacy documents”? Perhaps not even our prime minister—whose date of birth, college degree, and marital status have all been the subject of national controversies.

We are being told that the India-wide NRC is an exercise to detect several million Bangladeshi “infiltrators”—“termites,” as our home minister likes to call them. What does he imagine language like this will do to India’s relationship with Bangladesh? Once again, phantom figures that run into the tens of millions are being thrown around. There is no doubt that there are a great many undocumented workers from Bangladesh in India. There is also no doubt that they make up one of the poorest, most marginalized populations in the country. Anybody who claims to believe in the free market should know that they are only filling a vacant economic slot by doing work that others will not do, for wages that nobody else will accept. They do an honest day’s work for an honest day’s pay. They are not the ones destroying the country, stealing public money or bankrupting the banks. They’re only a decoy, a Trojan horse for the RSS’s real objective, its historic mission.

The real purpose of an all-India NRC, coupled with the CAB, is to threaten, destabilize, and stigmatize the Indian Muslim community, particularly the poorest among them. It is meant to create a tiered citizenship, in which one set of citizens has no rights and lives at the mercy, or on the good will, of another—a modern caste system, which will exist alongside the ancient one, in which Muslims are the new Dalits. Not notionally, but actually. Legally. In places like West Bengal, where the BJP is on an aggressive takeover drive, suicides have already begun.

Here is M.S. Golwalker, the supreme leader of the RSS in 1940, writing in his book _We, or Our Nationhood Defined_:

Ever since that evil day, when Moslems first landed in Hindustan, right up to the present moment, the Hindu Nation has been gallantly fighting to take on these despoilers. The Race Spirit has been awakening.

In Hindustan, land of the Hindus, lives and should live the Hindu Nation.…
All others are traitors and enemies to the National Cause, or, to take a charitable view, idiots.… The foreign races in Hindustan…may stay in the country, wholly subordinated to the Hindu Nation, claiming nothing, deserving no privileges, far less any preferential treatment—not even citizens’ rights.

He continues:

To keep up the purity of its race and culture, Germany shocked the world by her purging the country of the Semitic races—the Jews. Race pride at its highest has been manifested here, a good lesson for us in Hindustan to learn and profit by.

How do you translate this in modern terms? Coupled with the Citizenship Amendment Bill, the National Register of Citizenship is India’s version of Germany’s 1935 Nuremberg Laws, by which German citizenship was restricted to only those who had been granted citizenship papers—legacy papers—by the government of the Third Reich. The amendment against Muslims is the first such amendment. Others will no doubt follow, against Christians, Dalits, Communists—all enemies of the RSS.

The Foreigners Tribunals and detention centers that have already started springing up across India may not, at the moment, be intended to accommodate hundreds of millions of Muslims. But they are meant to remind us that only Hindus are considered India’s real aboriginals, and don’t need those papers. Even the 450-year-old Babri Masjid didn’t have the right legacy papers. What chance would a poor farmer or a street vendor have?

This is the wickedness that the 60,000 people in the Houston stadium were cheering. This is what the president of the United States linked hands with Modi to support. It’s what the Israelis want to partner with, the Germans want to trade with, the French want to sell fighter jets to, and the Saudis want to fund.

Perhaps the whole process of the all-India NRC can be privatized, including the data bank with our iris scans. The employment opportunities and accompanying profits might revive our dying economy. The detention centers could be built by the Indian equivalents of Siemens, Bayer and IG Farben. It isn’t hard to guess what corporations those will be. Even if we don’t get to the Zyklon B stage, there’s plenty of money to be made.

We can only hope that someday soon, the streets in India will throng with people who realize that unless they make their move, the end is close.

If that doesn’t happen, consider these words to be intimations of an ending from one who lived through these times.

https://www.thenation.com/article/arundhati-roy-assam-modi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

*Protests spread across India over new citizenship law which excludes Muslims
*
By Swati Gupta, Omar Khan and Ahmer Khan, CNN



Updated 1602 GMT (0002 HKT) December 16, 2019

New Delhi (CNN)

Deadly protests erupted across India Sunday over a controversial citizenship bill that critics fear could further marginalize the country's minority Muslim community.

Protests broke out across nine states, including in major cities such as Kolkata, Mumbai, Chennai, Hyderabad and the capital New Delhi, mostly around university campuses. Meanwhile, ongoing protests in Assam, in India's northeast, turned violent, with at least five people killed, police said.

In Delhi, students began demonstrating at the prestigious Jamia Milia Islamia university early Sunday, with around 2,000 people taking part at the protest's peak. Hundreds of people were injured in the protests, and dozens arrested, as well as significant damage to the campus, said Najma Akhtar, the university's vice chancellor.
Protesting students from the university told CNN they were beaten with batons and sticks, leaving 200 injured according to the university administration.

But this contradicts the Delhi Police's version, who say they were unarmed and used minimum force to bring the crowds under control.

*What is the Citizenship Amendment Bill?
*
Anger has been growing nationally over the Citizenship Amendment Bill (CAB), which was signed into law last week. The bill promises to fast-track citizenship for religious minorities, including Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists, Jains, Parsis and Christians, from Afghanistan, Bangladesh and Pakistan who arrived before 2015.

But the exclusion of Muslims -- which Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi says is because they are not minorities in India's neighboring countries -- has raised concerns about the bill's constitutionality and the growing anti-Muslim rhetoric in India.

Many in Assam and Tripura, states in India's northeast, also fear that it could see large numbers of Hindus migrating to the region, outnumbering the region's 200 distinct indigenous groups and changing its religious and ethnic makeup.

There are around 16 million Hindus in Bangladesh alone, and naturalizing large numbers of immigrants could also greatly impact employment, government subsidies and education.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206492636170702848
*Students recall police brutality
*
The protest at Jamia Milia Islamia was not organized by the university or its students, according to its vice chancellor Najma Akhtar. "From the areas around the university, a call had gone out for an organized protest," she said.

Akhtar said protesters broke through a gate at the university, pushing guards aside, then hid in a college library. She said some students were beaten by police officers in the library and were being treated for their injuries.
Akhtar said police did not have permission to come on campus. Some students told Indian media that officers forced their way into student accommodation and the library and dragged students out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206254294841692160
One student protester, 21-year-old Hanzala Mojibi, said he was among the group who ran from the police advance into the library.

"We were about 200-300 people who were trapped inside," he told CNN. "We tried to negotiate with the police to not use violence. But they surrounded us and took our phones and broke them. They broke the CCTV cameras installed there."

Mojibi said police "abused and humiliated us."

"We were made to kneel on the ground for 30 minutes and at any time they heard any students resisting, they would beat us in retaliation," he added. "Afterward they told us to leave the college."

Meanwhile Delhi Police spokesperson, MS Randhawa, told reporters Monday that the police used "maximum restraint" and "minimum force" throughout the weekend's protests.

He added that protesters threw "bulbs" and "bottles" at police, set buses on fire, and damaged around 100 vehicles. Dozens of officers were injured in the incident, said Randhawa.

On Monday, the university library where the students had taken refuge was a scene of devastation. CNN reporters found doors and windows smashed, glass littering the floor, abandoned shoes, and overturned tables and chairs.
Security cameras were also broken -- which students said police had done.

A few hundred students still gathered outside the university gates, holding placards calling for justice and secularism. Most were men, with many female students having left in fear following Sunday's violence, those still remaining told CNN.

*'A dark day'
*
Prime Minister Modi and his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) have described the citizenship bill as a means of protecting vulnerable groups from persecution. Modi sought to reassure citizens Monday, saying in a statement that the new citizenship bill will "not affect any citizen of India of any religion."

He added that the bill "is only for those who have faced years of persecution outside and have no other place to go, except India."

Critics, meanwhile, say the true target is India's minority Muslim population and that it risks undermining the country's secular constitution.

"Today marks a dark day in the constitutional history of India," Sonia Gandhi, president of the opposition Congress Party, said in a statement Sunday. "The passage of the citizenship amendment bill marks the victory of narrow-minded and bigoted forces over India's pluralism."

Protests have been ongoing in Assam and Tripura since the bill was passed into law. A large military presence has been deployed to the region, where internet access has been cut off. On Friday, hundreds of people joined a hunger strike demanding the bill's withdrawal.

At least five people died in the protests in the region Sunday, with more than a hundred people injured, including police officers, said police official G. P. Singh. He added the government was reviewing whether to restore internet access.

CNN's James Griffiths contributed reporting from Hong Kong, and Sugam Pokharel contributed from Atlanta.

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/15/india/india-protests-assam-delhi-citizenship-intl-hnk/index.html


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everything I said back in April is coming true 100%.
Damn!!!!
@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> It is just first turn... not even warm up...
> 
> GanguFacistRegime has a bigger, darker plan... we must defend our borders...



War is imminent. Not months but weeks now. Or even less......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Indus Pakistan said:


> I beg to differ. Thus far Nehru is the leading contender in the damage he did to Pakistan and even arguably South Asian peace. He was the reason we have a 70 year, three wars Kashmir and nuke face down, followed by his daughter Indira who was responsible for Bangla. By comparison Modi is just puffed up hooligan.



so there was no fault in ayub, yahia , musharraf , ziaul haq ?



Indus Pakistan said:


> Modi India
> Nehru India
> Indira India
> Bajpayee India
> Rajiv India
> Shastri India
> Congress India
> BJP India
> Is there a differance? Nope. They are all manifestions of the same enemy. Indira Gandhi's India sliced Pakistan in half. Nehru's India occupied Kashmir. Rajiv's India occupied Siachin. Bajpayee's India almost attacked Pakistan. Kashmir, the bone of contention has been continously occupied by India, through decades, through dozen leaders.
> 
> So Modi is no differant. His is the latest face of a enemy of 70 years.



modi is different from all others .


----------



## Indus Pakistan

GHALIB said:


> so there was no fault in ayub, yahia , musharraf , ziaul haq ?


Did I say that?



GHALIB said:


> modi is different from all others .


Yes. He genuinely believes that semi-naked converted junglee Gangu aboriginals are superior then their formative owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

Angry Easterling said:


> dont
> feed
> the
> troll


I see your signature is full of your notable achievements.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Petrichor said:


> I see your signature is full of your notable achievements.


too many closet white racists on the forum. i am here to teach them some manners...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

Reddington said:


> *Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*
> 
> The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.
> 
> The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776
> 
> *
> Similarities
> *
> *1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.
> 
> *2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.
> 
> *3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.
> 
> *4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.
> 
> *5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.
> 
> *6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.
> 
> *7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and
> 
> *8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.
> 
> *9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India.
> 
> *10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today in India, almost every Hindu-even the ones who call themselves liberal-hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.
> 
> *Future Plans *
> 
> *1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.
> 
> *2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country.
> 
> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.
> 
> *4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........
> *
> @Rashid Mahmood


Imo only difference between Nazi Germany & Hindutva India is Nazi Germany was a military powerhouse that had overrun countless nations while India can barely keep up with a country ~6 times smaller than itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Petrichor said:


> 6 times smaller than itself.


Correction: 7 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208339177118584832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208339179505115137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208339181874880513


Reddington said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208339179505115137



So now, even the PM IK himself has talked about a potential false flag by Modi to justify the war which is coming. War is imminent.
@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

The first Indian Concentration Camp. When they bring people into these centers what is the next step. No country will accept them. They have to be kept in the centers forever or eliminated. Start of the road to the Indian Auschwitzs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reddington

RSS Nazi style march

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210052646440095744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210216027663011840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210203722858426375


----------



## Old School

Well, sweet talks and news reports did not bring down Hitler and his Nazi state. It took a full scale invasion of Nazi Germany by allied forces to topple Hitler. The same is going to happen to Neo Nazi India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

RSS Nazi style march!
#Beginning_of_the_End


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210246498455367685

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209457475776331777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

The indoctrination against the Jews in Bollywood


----------



## Reddington

Following images shows how much Modi is obsessed with Hitler and tries to imitate him as much as possible in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Death to RSS Nazis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Punjab CM has equated modi's policies to nazi/hitler 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/punj...ond-kerala-scrap-caa-change-npr-forms.650161/


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213601875297214465*Actor John Cusack compares Narendra Modi with Adolf Hitler*


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215922870343303168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

*New Delhi Streets Turn Into Battleground Between Hindus and Muslims
*
As President Trump tours India’s capital, where at least 11 people have been killed in communal clashes that have upended a working-class neighborhood.






Hindus beat a Muslim man during clashes in New Delhi on Monday.Credit...Danish Siddiqui/Reuters

By Jeffrey Gettleman, Suhasini Raj and Sameer Yasir


Feb. 25, 2020Updated 10:45 a.m. ET



NEW DELHI — In one part of New Delhi, President Trump was sightseeing and talking about his warming relationship with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. In another, a neighborhood was ripping apart in flames, along religious lines.

A mob of Hindu men, their foreheads marked by a saffron stripe, angrily patrolled the streets carrying iron bars, clubs and baseball bats. They were itching for a fight.

The streets were littered with scraps of brick. All shops were closed and almost no women or children were out — except for two Hindu women brandishing sticks and threatening journalists. The whole area felt as if it were about to ignite.

Gangs of Hindus and Muslims have been clashing in the neighborhood, Maujpur, and surrounding areas since Sunday, killing at least 11 people, including a police officer bashed in the head with a rock.

As Mr. Trump and his counterpart, Prime Minister Narendra Modi, continued with their program on Tuesday, discussing geopolitics and lunching together, thousands of furious residents faced off again, hurling petrol bombs, attacking vehicles, hospitalizing several journalists and drawing more and more police officers and paramilitary troops.

The violence is connected to the ongoing protests against India’s divisive citizenship law, but this was the first time that the protests have set off major bloodshed between Hindus and Muslims. It’s an old and dangerous fault line, and any sign of communal violence raises alarm instantly.

“The situation is volatile and tense,” said Alok Kumar, a senior police officer. “It’s a mixed neighborhood, and in seconds you can have crowds of tens of thousands. Even a small thing can lead to violence.”

In the Muslim quarters, many people felt victimized and accused Mr. Modi’s government of abandoning them. This is a longstanding grievance: that Mr. Modi’s ruling political party, which is rooted in a Hindu-nationalist worldview, has taken sides and abetted violent religious extremists. 


Demonstrations keep breaking out against the citizenship law, which makes it easier for migrants of every significant South Asian religion except Islam to become Indian citizens. Hundreds of thousands of Indian Muslims have protested, joined by students, academics, human rights activists, and those worried about the country’s direction. Many of them say the new law is a grave threat to India’s traditions of being a secular and inclusive nation.

Since last year’s election handed Mr. Modi and his Bharatiya Janata Party another term in power, many Indians feared a resurgence of communal violence, sparked by Hindu triumphalism and Muslim desperation. Until now, however, most of the demonstrations remained peaceful.

Maujpur is a working-class neighborhood about a half-hour’s drive from the center of Delhi. Gray, two- and three-story buildings stand along its roads, housing small factories and many migrant workers.


For the past several weeks, Muslim residents, many of them women, have been protesting the citizenship law. On Saturday night, they began to block a major road.

The next day, Kapil Mishra, a local leader from Mr. Modi’s political party, showed up. He threatened to mobilize a mob to clear out the protesters. He said he didn’t want to create trouble while Mr. Trump was visiting but warned the police that as soon as Mr. Trump left India on Tuesday night, his followers would clear the streets if the police didn’t.

Tensions shot up. As Sunday evening approached, gangs of Hindu men and Muslim men began throwing rocks at each other. This quickly degenerated into wider violence, with Hindu residents accusing Muslims of attacking Hindu statues and Muslim residents expressing fear that a Hindu mob was forming to get them.


Shoaib Ahmad, a Muslim businessman who makes a living repairing tires, said his shop was burned down Monday night by a Hindu mob as he stood on the roof of his house.

“All my dreams were destroyed in those flames,” Mr. Ahmad said.

What made it even worse, he said, was that police officers encouraged the mobs to burn down Muslims’ property.


Images circulating on social media showed a group of Hindu men beating a Muslim man with sticks, leaving him on the ground, curled up in a ball and covered in blood.

In another widely shared image, a Hindu mob paraded around a burning mosque and then hoisted the flag of a Hindu god from the minaret.

Several Muslim residents in Maujpur and adjacent neighborhoods said that police officers had stood by while they were attacked. In mob lynchings of Muslims in the recent past, in other parts of India, many people have made similar accusations against officials in Mr. Modi’s party, saying that the police officers under their command did not intervene.

A stretch of highway between Maujpur’s Hindu neighborhood and a nearby Muslim-dominated area called Jaffrabad now serves as a no-man’s land. It is lined by deserted shops, the asphalt marred by burn marks. Few people dare to walk through here.


Several police officers conceded that they felt more comfortable deployed in the Hindu crowd that had gathered at one end of the buffer zone than with the Muslims massed at the other. While the Muslim crowd hoisted a big Indian flag, the Hindu crowd chanted religious slogans.

Members of a Hindu mob, armed with crude weapons, begged the police to let them attack Muslims.

“Give us permission, that’s all you need to do,’’ one mob leader said. “You just stand by and watch. We will make sure you don’t get hurt. We’ll settle the score,” he said, and then used a slur to refer to Muslims.


This kind of communal violence has left a lasting mark on Mr. Modi’s legacy. In 2002, when he was the chief minister of Gujarat State, sectarian riots left more than 1,000 people dead — almost 800 of them Muslims killed by Hindu mobs.

He and his state government were accused of quietly ordering the police to stand by as the violence raged. He has denied those accusations, and in 2012, an investigative panel for the Supreme Court found no evidence to charge him. But until he won the post of prime minister in 2014, he was banned from entering the United States because of the suspicion hanging over him.


This week, Delhi police officials, who ultimately report to Mr. Modi’s home minister, Amit Shah, said they were determined to keep the Hindu and Muslim mobs apart. Mr. Kumar, the police official, said he was trying to organize a peace march between the two sides, but by nightfall that was nowhere close to happening. Mr. Shah said in a statement that the violence had been spontaneous, and he appealed for calm.

But the hatred on the streets was heavy. Several Hindu men said they felt Muslims didn’t belong in India.

“Why should they?’’ asked Rakesh Sharma, one of the Hindu men who had taken it upon themselves to chase outsiders from his neighborhood. “The Muslims have other countries they can go to, like Syria or Nigeria. They need to get out of India.’’

Many Muslims feared that once Mr. Trump left India, the violence would get even worse.

“It’s a little quiet because Trump is here,’’ said Mohammed Tahir, a rickshaw driver. “Their side is scared to give the prime minister a bad name.’’

“But as soon as Trump leaves,’’ he said, “they will attack. They want to uproot us. But we won’t let that happen. We were born here, we live here, this country is as much ours as theirs — and if we need to, we will all die here, together.’’

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/world/asia/new-delhi-hindu-muslim-violence.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Retired Troll said:


> The indoctrination against the Jews in Bollywood



this is not against yahudi .


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> this is not against yahudi .



How? This is just Shylock's Bollywood rendition.


----------



## Reddington

So the genocide of Indian Muslims has started in Delhi. 
I predicted these events way back in April btw. Now I believe India will concoct some false flag and will try to engage Pakistan in a war as I said earlier in this thread. @Mangus Ortus Novem 

*Anti-Muslim violence in India reaches alarming proportions*




CJ WERLEMAN
5 HOURS AGO


*The ongoing brutality in New Delhi dubbed 'communal violence' is the live unfolding of a pogrom against Muslims.*


The international media fixated on the pomp and ceremony, or rather glitz and glam of what was a two-day extravaganza of right-wing populist and ultranationalist odes and slogans. US President Donald Trump and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi went about their business pretending as though the country’s second-largest city wasn’t literally and actually on fire.

On Monday, pro-government Hindutva thugs responded to the city’s ongoing and growing protests against recently legislated anti-Muslim citizenship laws, otherwise known as the Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA) and National Register of Citizens (NRC), by attacking protesters and setting Muslim owned homes, cars and businesses alight. 

Eerily, the same Hindu nationalist goons had marked Hindu-owned properties with saffron-coloured flags to help attackers identify Muslim targets, borrowing a sinister measure used on the eve of the 2002 Gujarat riots, which left more than 2,000 Muslims killed and thousands more battered, raped, and abused.

Starting in the Muslim-majority areas of northeast Delhi, the violence spilt into Monday evening, culminating with the deaths of at least two anti-CAA protesters, and the injuries of dozens more. 

Footage shows Delhi Police officers firing tear gas shells into a crowd, followed by baton large charges. By Wednesday morning, the death toll had risen to at least 20. Among the dead are a 22-year-old rickshaw driver, a labourer, and a father of six.

A video that went viral on social media shows a dozen or so Muslim males being kicked and beaten before being forced by police to recite Vande Mataram — India's national song and a nationalist ode of sorts — as they lay defenceless on the ground. 

Another shows an isolated Muslim man being mercilessly punched and kicked by a mob of dozens of pro-government street thugs, as cars and shops around him are vandalised, while another shows a Muslim shrine being torched with a petrol bomb. 

“Hindus have woken up after long [passivity],” one man, who identified as a pro-CAA protester, told a local journalist as he carried out an arson attack.

On Tuesday afternoon, a mob chanting _Jai Shri Ram_ (victory to Lord Rama) and _Hinduon ka Hindustan_ (India for Hindus) surrounded a mosque in Ashok Nagar, before setting it alight, while a man placed a Hanuman flag atop its minaret.

That footage also shows Delhi Police officers participating in the violence, joining pro-CAA protesters in throwing rocks at Muslims, underscores the dangerous new reality the country’s largest religious minority now face.

“The police is with us,” a Hindu man says in a video posted on Twitter, as his colleagues throw rocks toward mostly Muslim anti-CAA protesters.

Chillingly, these moments of violent mayhem and madness, which evidently enjoy the tacit and implicit approval of the Modi government, are perpetrated to an ode to a Hindu deity, but one now heard as a death chant to victims of this violence. Today, _Jai Sri Ram_ is typically the last three words a Muslim hears the moment before he or she is attacked or murdered.

All across India, Modi radicalised saffron terrorists are assaulting, raping, and lynching Muslims with impunity, as government leaders openly refer to the religious minority as "termites" and "pests,” while they declare an urge for another 1947-scale Muslim exodus. 

Earlier this month, hundreds of right-wing nationalists converged on New Delhi’s Jamia Millia Islamia University (JMI), chanting anti-Muslim slogans and shouting, “shoot the bastards” as police stood by as idle onlookers.

Recently, the international watchdog group Genocide Watch recently issued genocide alerts for Muslims in both Kashmir and Assam.

“Preparation for genocide is definitely underway in India…The next stage is extermination – that’s what we call a genocide,” said Professor Gregory Stanton, the author of the _10 Stages of Genocide_ in a speech to US lawmakers in December.

Certainly, both territories are ground zero in the government’s effort to marginalise and make invisible the country’s persecuted religious minority, with eight million Muslims in Kashmir living under a military lockdown and communications blackout that has now surpassed 200 days. Three million Muslims in Assam face the prospect of deportation or detainment as a result of measures implemented as a result of the NRC.

“My mother gave birth to me at home. My birth was never registered, so how do I produce a certificate?” a Muslim resident of Assam told _Foreign Policy_. “Nor do I have land ownership or tenancy records dating back five decades. Although we’re law-abiding citizens, having lived peacefully in India all our lives, we might be thrown out of the country.”

The events of the past 48 hours have demonstrated that the safety and well-being of India’s 200 million Muslims have never been in greater peril since the Gujarat pogroms and the violence of partition. 

Should they become the target of overt state-sanctioned violence, recognising they always been the target of covert violence in the country, then the international community would be presented with a catastrophe of unprecedented proportions, resulting in the world’s largest pogrom and humanitarian crisis.

At the helm is Narendra Modi, a man accused of direct involvement in the country’s most recent anti-Muslim pogrom during his capacity as Gujarat’s chief minister. 

If these realities aren’t enough to give rise to global alarm, then what is?

https://www.trtworld.com/opinion/anti-muslim-violence-in-india-reaches-alarming-proportions-34129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

SIPRA said:


> Yes, but Modi and his coterie are an extremely third grade copies of Hitler and his disciples.


Shit is shit whether it's first grade, third grade or any other grade.
You can't grade shit.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *YoungPakBrother *mine,
> 
> 
> Yes, you did. And rather accurately!!!
> 
> *GanguFacistRegime *needs multiple *FalseFlags *to achieve its objectives within and against Pakistan and in Kabulistan!
> 
> *FacistRegime cann't see Afghans ruling Afghanistan* it wants _*bazari *_*Kubliz in Kabulistan... *
> 
> They are going to stage not only *FalseFlags *but also *ready-for-use-video-confessions*... I do fear they will throw in some scary *assorted TerrorOutfits *such a Daesh/AlKada or whatnotz...
> 
> FATF and IMF has us in the nice fix....
> 
> Any indecision on our part will be fatal to our very existence... Please, remember: *The EndGame is Pakistan!*
> 
> Have you read the WH statement post *IndiaPhrand DolaanTrum *visit?
> 
> 
> Mangus


*IndiaPhrand DolaanTrum*
You need to copyright this.
It's absolute gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Son of Muddasir Khan, the Martyr of #DelhiGenocide 2020 with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Clutch

Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred.
> 
> 
> Same goes for India, although India is far poorer and has far less resources than Germany , things would have been different if India had a better leadership over the last 5 years. Numerous opportunities have been missed by India. India would have been a model for the smaller countries in the region. However India decided to chose path of Hindu supremacy and Hinduvata ideology which is destined to fail and collapse. If Modi's BJP comes to power again you ll see further deterioration of Indian social fabric.



I disagree.

Today that India would have been better if it wasn't for its leaders is a mischaracterization of the root cause.

India's leaders are not the cause; f the Hindutva extremism... They are the symptom. India was and is inherently a nation built in hatred and Hindu fundamentalism. It's just that the veil of civility has been removed due to the global war against Islam and Hindus are just reverting to their basic instinct...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233314311289872384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Retired Troll said:


> That's perversion of history which eventually led to genocide of the jews.
> 
> Shame on your anti semitism



love story is not anti semitism .


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vegav

Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred.
> 
> 
> Same goes for India, although India is far poorer and has far less resources than Germany , things would have been different if India had a better leadership over the last 5 years. Numerous opportunities have been missed by India. India would have been a model for the smaller countries in the region. However India decided to chose path of Hindu supremacy and Hinduvata ideology which is destined to fail and collapse. If Modi's BJP comes to power again you ll see further deterioration of Indian social fabric.


Are you on drugs?



Indus Pakistan said:


> I beg to differ. Thus far Nehru is the leading contender in the damage he did to Pakistan and even arguably South Asian peace. He was the reason we have a 70 year, three wars Kashmir and nuke face down, followed by his daughter Indira who was responsible for Bangla. By comparison Modi is just puffed up hooligan.



What should nehru have done?


----------



## Chakar The Great

vegav said:


> Are you on drugs?



Thats all you came up with??


----------



## crankthatskunk

Governor of Punjab Ch Muhammad Sarwar has twitted the video , showing a group of RSS thugs attacking Muslim with sticks. 

The conditions of Kashmiri Muslims is even worse, the Indian Army is the attackers on them. 

India is a fascist and terrorists country. 

Indians are subhuman, still living in the dark ages. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274372219485986817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????



Because we spend most of our time in prayer and ritual and not enough time in building ourselves to an influential community via assisting those amongst us who have brilliant ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azadkashmir

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????



unfortunately years of programming and kissing a ss has made them docile pacifist.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mikkix

jamahir said:


> Because we spend most of our time in prayer and ritual and not enough time in building ourselves to an influential community via assisting those amongst us who have brilliant ideas.


Pakistan have same problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

crankthatskunk said:


> Governor of Punjab Ch Muhammad Sarwar has twitted the video , showing a group of RSS thugs attacking Muslim with sticks.
> 
> The conditions of Kashmiri Muslims is even worse, the Indian Army is the attackers on them.
> 
> India is a fascist and terrorists country.
> 
> Indians are subhuman, still living in the dark ages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274372219485986817


Old video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## crankthatskunk

masterchief_mirza said:


> Old video.



May be, I don't know. But the twit is new and coming from a Governor, it should work as public awareness tool. 
These incidents in India are a routine now. Therefore, time of the video is irrelevant. 
What is relevant is subhuman nature of the Indians, who should be condemned world over. 
It is our job to spread the message.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphapak

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????



The leaders of Indian muslims have made them slaves of the hindu's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> Because we spend most of our time in prayer and ritual and not enough time in building ourselves to an influential community via assisting those amongst us who have brilliant ideas.




No brilliant ideas can shield you from Hindutva hate. They only understand one language and that is the language of force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

mikkix said:


> Pakistan have same problem.



Yes. Though desi Muslims have a great heritage of such things as music and literature we are quite backward in certain things like scientific and rational thinking.



Cliftonite said:


> No brilliant ideas can shield you from Hindutva hate. They only understand one language and that is the language of force.



Yes, their ideas are like "Jo na bole Jai Sri Ram bhej do unko qabristan". Not much different to ISIS.


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> Yes. Though desi Muslims have a great heritage of such things as music and literature we are quite backward in certain things like scientific and rational thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, their ideas are like "Jo na bole Jai Sri Ram bhej do unko qabristan". Not much different to ISIS.




Are they active in South India as well?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

crankthatskunk said:


> May be, I don't know. But the twit is new and coming from a Governor, it should work as public awareness tool.
> These incidents in India are a routine now. Therefore, time of the video is irrelevant.
> What is relevant is subhuman nature of the Indians, who should be condemned world over.
> It is our job to spread the message.


My apologies. I didn't mean the message was somehow dampened. You are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Cliftonite said:


> Are they active in South India as well?



In Karnataka state there is the Sri Ram Sene and the state branch of Bajrang Dal.

In Andhra Pradesh and Telangana states there is the state branch of RSS.

In Kerala state there is the state branch of RSS.

In Tamil Nadu state there is the Hindu Munnani.

These are other than the BJP's presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

jamahir said:


> Though *desi* Muslims have a great heritage



Wrong word. This would imply you are Pakistani, which you are not.



jamahir said:


> Because we spend most of our time in prayer and ritual and not enough time in building ourselves to an influential community via assisting those amongst us who have brilliant ideas.



The focus is on pacifist worship and rituals, an ideology which promotes unity between Muslims and Hindus, national view which demonized Muslim rulers and conquerors, and a truncated and altered history which gives credit to everything good as being a Hindu and everything evil being Muslim.

Indian Muslims need some injection of some strong Pakistani style Islamic ethos and identity. You are descendants of mujahideen, sultan, and famed ulema. Be proud in yourselves and trust in Allah swt fully.

If Hindu comes to fight you, take out a spiked club and beat them like a chupkuli.

@xeuss


----------



## jamahir

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Wrong word. This would imply you are Pakistani, which you are not.



Desi is a common word used to describe something from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. This has always been so.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are descendants of mujahideen, sultan, and famed ulema.



Well, I see myself as an ideological descendant of Tipu Sultan who was an enlightened, internationalist kind of person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

jamahir said:


> Desi is a common word used to describe something from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. This has always been so.



Des means country. We are part of different countries. In Pakistan, it is used for produce and livestock which is Pakistani like desi ande, desi murgee, desi ghee, desi khane. Also can be used in the term Par des (foreign country) or Par desi (diaspora). For us, a Pakistani living in India or BD would be a Par desi.

I recognize that diaspora confused spawns use it to imply some commonality with former British colonies which do not necessarily exist.

If I was to say any culture is like Pakistan, it would be Afghanistan and Occupied Kashmir.


----------



## jamahir

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Des means country. We are part of different countries. In Pakistan, it is used for produce and livestock which is Pakistani like desi ande, desi murgee, desi ghee, desi khane. Also can be used in the term Par des (foreign country) or Par desi (diaspora). For us, a Pakistani living in India or BD would be a Par desi.
> 
> I recognize that diaspora confused spawns use it to imply some commonality with former British colonies which do not necessarily exist.
> 
> If I was to say any culture is like Pakistan, it would be Afghanistan and Occupied Kashmir.



Allow me to reply tomorrow. Am logging off now.


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> In Karnataka state there is the Sri Ram Sene and the state branch of Bajrang Dal.
> 
> In Andhra Pradesh and Telangana states there is the state branch of RSS.
> 
> In Kerala state there is the state branch of RSS.
> 
> In Tamil Nadu state there is the Hindu Munnani.
> 
> These are other than the BJP's presence.




Are they fringe groups or mainstream?

Acha apparently South Indian Brahmins are even more orthodox than regular Brahmins. I saw Mr and Mrs Iyer, the Konkona Sen and Rahul Bose flick. Great movie and so so relevant in today's time. Even though it released 19 years ago. Not much has changed in India.


----------



## Cliftonite

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If I was to say any culture is like Pakistan, it would be Afghanistan and Occupied Kashmir.




Are shuttlecock burqas our culture? Is we gon' let our women wear shuttlecock burqas? Hell no baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

crankthatskunk said:


> Governor of Punjab Ch Muhammad Sarwar has twitted the video , showing a group of RSS thugs attacking Muslim with sticks.
> 
> The conditions of Kashmiri Muslims is even worse, the Indian Army is the attackers on them.
> 
> India is a fascist and terrorists country.
> 
> Indians are subhuman, still living in the dark ages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274372219485986817




Thank God for Pakistan!

Ship all the pakistani Neo-Liberals to these Indians in India .



Cliftonite said:


> Are shuttlecock burqas our culture? Is we gon' let our women wear shuttlecock burqas? Hell no baby.



The whole world is wearing Niqabis because of Coronavirus!! Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Clutch said:


> Thank God for Pakistan!
> 
> Ship all the pakistani Neo-Liberals to these Indians in India .
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world is wearing Niqabis because of Coronavirus!! Lol




Waah sir jee kya baat hai! Humesha itni ooper ki baat laate ho na aap, secular libtards ki tou bolti band kara dete ho aap sirjee!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????



Unfortunately, the Indian Muslims have been living a false dream. It is very hard to admit this. By admitting the oppression and torture at the hands of RSS the two nations theory is justified. It is hard. The Indian Muslims will have to live a very harsh life under majority and dominant RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Cliftonite said:


> Waah sir jee kya baat hai! Humesha itni ooper ki baat laate ho na aap, secular libtards ki tou bolti band kara dete ho aap sirjee!



If it bothers you and burns you .... That's okay... One day we are all worm food. It's a matter of a few decades on average but could be any day for anyone.


----------



## fisher1

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Why are the Muslims in India allowing themselves to be the "lynching"" bags????



You're right. Why are they? Why are Kashmiris allowing themselves to be locked down.

It seems like both Indian and Kashmiri Muslims don't know what you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

crankthatskunk said:


> Governor of Punjab Ch Muhammad Sarwar has twitted the video , showing a group of RSS thugs attacking Muslim with sticks.
> 
> The conditions of Kashmiri Muslims is even worse, the Indian Army is the attackers on them.
> 
> India is a fascist and terrorists country.
> 
> Indians are subhuman, still living in the dark ages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274372219485986817



modi is destroying India within


----------



## jamahir

Clutch said:


> The whole world is wearing Niqabis because of Coronavirus!! Lol



That is a ridiculous comeback.

The most "pious" of Muslims have had to depend on medicine to get better from Corona.



Cliftonite said:


> Are they fringe groups or mainstream?



Well, I wouldn't call them "fringe" because even when the BJP wasn't in power ( pre-2014 ) these groups found some support among the masses. That is how since 2014 all the "cow protection" vigilante groups and anti-Love-Jihad individuals have been able to operate and lynchings have happened.

These groups may not be that visible but they exist comfortably within the nation's polity.



Cliftonite said:


> Acha apparently South Indian Brahmins are even more orthodox than regular Brahmins. I saw Mr and Mrs Iyer, the Konkona Sen and Rahul Bose flick. Great movie and so so relevant in today's time. Even though it released 19 years ago.



Yes, nice film. I remember it somewhat from years ago.

You have a good choice in films. Please also watch 'Rocket Singh : Salesman Of The Year'. It speaks of modern corporate culture and is an inspiration to any person who wants to start a business. All the actors are good, including Ranbir Kapoor. And after that, watch the deleted scenes ( also available on YT ).



Cliftonite said:


> Not much has changed in India.



Sadly yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> Because we spend most of our time in prayer and ritual and not enough time in building ourselves to an influential community via assisting those amongst us who have brilliant ideas.



The way casual Islamophobia of this guy is allowed on this forum is appalling to say the least

Yes some so called rituals of Muslims are responsible for their persecution and not the bigotry and hatred of majority community


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> The way casual Islamophobia of this guy is allowed on this forum is appalling to say the least
> 
> Yes some so called rituals of Muslims are responsible for their persecution and not the bigotry and hatred of majority community



You again.

Why don't you come to India and become the guide of the Muslim community ? We will learn from your great wisdom.


----------



## Areesh

Cliftonite said:


> Are shuttlecock burqas our culture? Is we gon' let our women wear shuttlecock burqas?





jamahir said:


> You again.
> 
> Why don't you come to India and become the guide of the Muslim community ? We will learn from your great wisdom.



Why don't you STFU and cut down on your Islamophobia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Why don't indian muslims united and start killing hindus? If muslims can kill muslims in syria, iraq , libya yamen afghanistan. Why cant these muslims start killing hindus? 

The guy being beaten up if he was my family member and i saw this happening to him live or on this video. I would straight up pack a truck with 500 kg explosives and suicide bomb on these hindu towns and people killing him. 

Take up guns or explsivies fight back . Omce u fight back Muslims of other countries can come to ur help too.


Stop letting them beat u up and kill and rape ur sisters and daughters. Do sucide bombs and or gun fights kill them as well.



Clutch said:


> Thank God for Pakistan!
> 
> Ship all the pakistani Neo-Liberals to these Indians in India .
> 
> 
> 
> The whole world is wearing Niqabis because of Coronavirus!! Lol


Niqab is unislamic an atab oppressive thing. Hijab however is islamic.


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Why don't you STFU and cut down on your Islamophobia?



@Cliftonite, our Areesh has a different definition of Islamophobia where past great leaders like Nasser, Gaddafi and the progressives from the Subcontinent were also "Islamophobes" because of their opposition to the ignorant mullahs. So if not these people who does Areesh want to present as the face of Islam ? The Taliban ? Al Qaeda ?

It seems Areesh wants the shuttlecock burqa to prevail.

So when is Areesh coming to India to guide Muslims to the right path ?



Foxtrot Delta said:


> The guy being beaten up if he was my family member and i saw this happening to him live or on this video. I would straight up pack a truck with 500 kg explosives and suicide bomb on these hindu towns and people killing him.



Bhai, the problem is that some Hindus are good people and some sit on the fence. How to differentiate these from the bad ones because India is a very dense ( population-wise ) country ?


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> @Cliftonite, our Areesh has a different definition of Islamophobia where past great leaders like Nasser, Gaddafi and the progressives from the Subcontinent were also "Islamophobes" because of their opposition to the ignorant mullahs. So if not these people who does Areesh want to present as the face of Islam ? The Taliban ? Al Qaeda ?
> 
> It seems Areesh wants the shuttlecock burqa to prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, the problem is that some Hindus are good people and some sit on the fence. How to differentiate these from the bad ones because India is a very dense ( population-wise ) country ?



You are a scum who blames the victims instead of the culprit

And here you again mentioned the nobodies like qaddafi and nasser


----------



## jamahir

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Niqab is unislamic an atab oppressive thing.



It is indeed an oppressive thing but it is not necessarily an Arab thing. It seems to have been there in Iran as well.



Areesh said:


> And here you again mentioned the nobodies like qaddafi and nasser



Yeah, they are nobody, I am nobody, that Egyptian anti-burqa woman parliamentarian Amna Nosseir is a nobody, yet the Western governments want our type dead, removed or defamed, and only Taliban-loving Areesh is the Supreme Wise Man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> It is indeed an oppressive thing but it seems that it is not necessarily an Arab thing. It seems to have been there in Iran as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are nobody, I am nobody, that Egyptian anti-burqa woman parliamentarian Amna Nosseir is a nobody, yet the Western governments want our type dead, removed or defamed, and only Taliban-loving Areesh is the Supreme Wise Man.



Nobodies are your role model 

Tells us a lot about you too


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> @Cliftonite, our Areesh has a different definition of Islamophobia where past great leaders like Nasser, Gaddafi and the progressives from the Subcontinent were also "Islamophobes" because of their opposition to the ignorant mullahs. So if not these people who does Areesh want to present as the face of Islam ? The Taliban ? Al Qaeda ?
> 
> It seems Areesh wants the shuttlecock burqa to prevail.
> 
> So when is Areesh coming to India to guide Muslims to the right path ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, the problem is that some Hindus are good people and some sit on the fence. How to differentiate these from the bad ones because India is a very dense ( population-wise ) country ?




Ugh mullahs ki tou baat hi na karo. Mera blood pressure barh jata hai inke comments parh ke. The ignorant mullahs that thrive on this forum.

Hum mar jayein ge magar Pakistan shuttlecock burqa nahi aanay dein ge. Pakistani women are resilient, they'll be damned if they let some ignorant man tell them to wear a tent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> yet the Western governments want our type dead, removed or defamed


You are delusional on this thing, west don't give a f*ck about what happens inside countries. They simply care about political orientations of the regimes. Case in point - Turkey under military dictators banned even Hijab but they maintained good relations with NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> You are delusional on this thing, west don't give a f*ck about what happens inside countries. They simply care about political orientations of the regimes. Case in point - Turkey under military dictators banned even Hijab but they maintained good relations with NATO.



You are right about the underlined part. India has had many minor and major riots ( one-sided really ) and even lynchings and propaganda for violence ( example, "Jo na bole Jai Shri Ram bhej do unko qabristan" ) yet the Western governments did not even give India a slap on the hand at the UNO Security Council. But if India ( and Pakistan ) had been a socialist country and the government had taken a proactive approach towards right-wing terrorists then we would have seen subversion, sabotage and plans for invasion and bringing of "democracy" to us.



Naofumi said:


> Case in point - Turkey under military dictators banned even Hijab but they maintained good relations with NATO.



Extreme religiosity in a Muslim-majority society is mostly good news for NATO. Except somehow not so in case of Iran.

If the Turkish military dictators had brought the left-wingers to prominence in the government then Turkey would have been removed from NATO membership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> You are right about the underlined part. India has had many minor and major riots ( one-sided really ) and even lynchings and propaganda for violence ( example, "Jo na bole Jai Shri Ram bhej do unko qabristan" ) yet the Western governments did not even give India a slap on the hand at the UNO Security Council. But if India ( and Pakistan ) had been a socialist country and the government had taken a proactive approach towards right-wing terrorists then we would have seen subversion, sabotage and plans for invasion and bringing of "democracy" to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme religiosity in a Muslim-majority society is mostly good news for NATO. Except somehow not so in case of Iran.
> 
> If the Turkish military dictators had brought the left-wingers to prominence in the government then Turkey would have been removed from NATO membership.





West se bara munafiq koi nahi is dunya mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> If the Turkish military dictators had brought the left-wingers to prominence in the government then Turkey would have been removed from NATO membership.


If you include being extremely secular as left-wing, then they were already left-wing. My point simply was west doesn't care about Hijab/Burqa in other countries and indeed it would be a stupid thing to care about.



Cliftonite said:


> West se bara munafiq koi nahi is dunya mein.


Munafiq to sara jahan hai, Kisi ko Uighur ki fiqr hai kisi ko falastnio kisi ko Kashmirio to kisi ko Syria walo ki…..


----------



## Cliftonite

Naofumi said:


> If you include being extremely secular as left-wing, then they were already left-wing. My point simply was west doesn't care about Hijab/Burqa in other countries and indeed it would be a stupid thing to care about.
> 
> 
> Munafiq to sara jahan hai, Kisi ko Uighur ki fiqr hai kisi ko falastnio kisi ko Kashmirio to kisi ko Syria walo ki…..




Magar hum dunya ke peace restorer bannay ke daa'way nahi karte na West ki tarha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Cliftonite said:


> Magar hum dunya ke peace restorer bannay ke daa'way nahi karte na West ki tarha.


Chordo wesay off topic ho rahi hai baat..


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Naofumi said:


> Chodo wesay off topic ho rahi hai baat..


Chordo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Niqab is unislamic an atab oppressive thing. Hijab however is islamic.



Sure... Im not an advocate for the niqaab. I was just pointing the irony. Besides, did you know wives of the prophet wore the niqaab?;



jamahir said:


> That is a ridiculous comeback.
> 
> The most "pious" of Muslims have had to depend on medicine to get better from Corona



I am not advocating the Niqab. I was pointing out the irony of those who hate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Clutch said:


> Besides, did you know wives of the prophet wore the niqaab?;



If you mean the evidence to this comes from the hadees', I think we should sometimes take them with a pinch of salt. 



Clutch said:


> I am not advocating the Niqab. I was pointing out the irony of those who hate it.



OK.


----------



## graphican

What good are these hateful Hindus doing to their faith or country through this social carnage? 

And a more unfortunate side of this incident is no one will be punished. Under the hateful ideology of RSS, BJP and Narendra Modi, it is acceptable in their Shining India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

View in browser|nytimes.com
Continue reading the main story




July 30, 2020






From left, Jair Bolsonaro, Adolf Hitler and Donald Trump.Illustration by The New York Times; photographs by Stefani Reynolds, Christopher Lee for The New York Times, Joedson Alves/EPA, via Shutterstock, and Getty Images



By Spencer Bokat-Lindell

Staff Editor, Opinion

In a tweet on Thursday morning, President Trump floated the very bad idea of delaying the presidential election. (He does not have the legal authority to do so, though that doesn’t mean there are no reasons for concern — more on those here.) Within hours, the president’s statement was being condemned, by conservatives and progressives alike, as fascism.





Twitter
It’s a word that’s been appearing with increasing frequency recently, including in The Times. But what does fascism actually mean? To what extent can American politics, present and past, be described as fascist? And is it even a useful word anymore? Here’s what people are saying.

*How fascism works*




The New York Times
[Watch: “When fascism starts to feel normal, we’re all in trouble.”]

The word fascism has become so freighted with meaning that it can be difficult to define; today, it is often used as a shallow epithet for any politics one strongly dislikes. As a historical term, however, fascism refers to the current of far-right, anti-democratic ultranationalism that coursed through Europe in the interwar period. Although primarily associated with Adolf Hitler, fascism first gained form as a paramilitary and political movement under Benito Mussolini in 1919. The name of Mussolini’s party derived from “fasces,” the Latin word for a bundle of wooden rods containing an ax that symbolized power in ancient Rome, and which Mussolini used to represent the Italian people bound by the authority of the state.

Continue reading the main story
*ADVERTISEMENT*





 


A fascist government, as Ruth Ben-Ghiat, a historian of authoritarianism at New York University, explains, has only one party, led by a dictator who through violence has shut down all opposition, including from the judiciary, the press and so-called enemies of the state.

[Read More: “Donald Trump and Benito Mussolini”]

But what makes fascism distinct from other forms of authoritarianism? Here are a few signature characteristics according to Jason Stanley, a philosophy professor at Yale and the author of “How Fascism Works.”


The mythic past: Fascism appeals to an imaginary and glorious past destroyed by the forces of liberalism, cosmopolitanism and globalism. The fantasy of a uniform past can take on multiple dimensions — racial, cultural, religious — but it is invariably patriarchal. The enshrinement of traditional gender roles lends moral authority to the strongman to impose his will on the present.
“Us” vs. “them”: Through appeals to the mythic past, fascism establishes a hierarchy of human worth: e.g., law-abiding over criminal, hard-working over lazy, racially pure over impure, heterosexual over homosexual, abled over disabled. Those deemed worthy are considered the nation’s true people, or in German, the “Volk.” Those deemed unworthy are singled out as threats to the Volk, “straw men and women ready to be cast into the roles of rapists, murderers, terrorists.”
Unreality: False distinctions between worthy and unworthy populations are enforced through propaganda and anti-intellectualism that corrode shared reality, degrade language and create fertile ground for conspiracy theories to flourish. Crucially, as Hannah Arendt wrote, the hallmark of fascist propaganda is not just that it promotes lies, which is characteristic of propaganda in general, but that it promotes lies in service of policy that seeks to make them true.
Atomization: While fascist movements emphasize certain collective identities, they also tend to promote a social Darwinist ethic, according to which the individual must struggle against others for power and resources in free-market competition. Class divisions must therefore be minimized through the dismantling of labor movements and unions, possessing as they do the potential to promote solidarity across differences that fascism depends on exploiting. That fascism is most effective in times of severe economic inequality is another reason it targets labor unions.
*Is America slipping into fascism?*
Critics of President Trump have described him as promoting fascism since before he won the 2016 election. But the accusations have gained new force in recent months with the deployment of federal law enforcement in Washington, D.C.; Portland, Ore.; and potentially elsewhere to disperse protests, sometimes brutalizing protesters, journalists and politicians in the process.

Continue reading the main story
*ADVERTISEMENT*





 


America, of course, does not have a one-party government, and it is still holding elections (though fears about their future legitimacy abound), so it cannot credibly be called a fascist state. But do recent events bear the mark of fascist tendencies? The Times columnist Michelle Goldberg thinks so. “This is a classic way that violence happens in authoritarian regimes, whether it’s Franco’s Spain or whether it’s the Russian Empire,” the historian Timothy Snyder told her. “The people who are getting used to committing violence on the border are then brought in to commit violence against people in the interior.” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi tweeted:





Twitter
In The New York Post, Norman Podhoretz describes such declarations as nothing more than “elite hysterics”: Presidents are perfectly within their rights to use federal forces to protect federal property, as many have done before. Federal forces were sent into Los Angeles in 1992, at the request of California’s governor, to control the Rodney King uprisings, into Washington, Chicago and Baltimore in 1968 after Martin Luther King Jr.’s assassination and into Chicago in 1877 during the Great Railroad Strike. As the historian Heather Ann Thompson told The Times, “The idea of bringing in troops or law enforcement in its many forms to quell civilian protest is as American as apple pie — it is foundational to this nation.”

Continue reading the main story
*ADVERTISEMENT*





 


It is on the shores of American history that arguments about domestic fascism tend to come to grief. For if one accepts Stanley’s description, most of the country’s politics to date could be said to evince elements of fascism, as the historian Samuel Moyn writes in The New York Review of Books. In fact, when the Nazis went about designing a legal regime to racialize citizenship and prevent miscegenation, they looked to American race law for a model, as the historian James Q. Whitman has documented: “In ‘Mein Kampf,’ Hitler praised America as nothing less than ‘the one state’ that had made progress toward the creation of a healthy racist order of the kind the Nuremberg Laws were intended to establish.”

[Read More: “How American Racism Influenced Hitler”]

Much has also been made of recent incidents of unidentified federal agents pulling protesters into unmarked vehicles. Yet as Brandon Soderberg and Baynard Woods report for The Guardian, local police departments have used this “quasi-fascist tactic” for years. The plainclothes officers who were seen in a widely shared video pulling a New York City protester into an unmarked van on Tuesday, for example, did so under the authority not of Donald Trump but of Mayor Bill de Blasio.





Twitter
Still, Thompson said of Trump, “There is a way in which he is taking this to the next level.” Clark Neily, the vice president for criminal justice at the Cato Institute, pointed out that the Trump administration seems to be using federal agents as a “run-of-the-mill domestic policing force,” including in cities where no violent protest has occurred. Unlike in 1968 or 1992, local officials have not asked for federal intervention. And since then, the number of federal agencies at the president’s disposal has grown. (The Department of Homeland Security was established only in 2002, and Immigration and Customs Enforcement only in 2003.)

Ultimately, the semblance of fascism is still very different from the fact of it. But the journalist Masha Gessen, like Stanley himself, believes that the former is reason enough to worry. After all, fascists have historically come to power through elections. “Trump is now performing his idea of power as he imagines it,” Gessen wrote in The New Yorker last month. “In his intuition, power is autocratic; it affirms the superiority of one nation and one race; it asserts total domination; and it mercilessly suppresses all opposition. Whether or not he is capable of grasping the concept, Trump is performing fascism.”

*The cost of calling ‘fascism’*
The appeal of reading history into the present is plain enough. But what cost does it incur to understanding? The act of comparison can obscure distinctions even as it illuminates similarities. Moyn argues that by comparing the current moment in America to fascism, one relieves oneself of the responsibility to analyze what is truly new about it. “For all its other virtues,” he writes, “comparison in general does not do well with the novelty that Trump certainly represents, for all of his preconditions and sources.” Nor do analogies to fascism spare much room to appreciate the ways in which the country’s present is continuous with its past. The historian David A. Bell tweeted:





Twitter
Might there also be a political cost to invoking fascism? Perhaps, Moyn says. But in Trump’s case, the problem with such analogies may be that they’re not so much harmful as useless. “Occluding what led to the rise of Trump (who posed as a victims’ candidate) and ‘Trump-washing’ the American political elite before him who led to so much suffering are less serious mistakes than delaying and distorting a collective resolve about what steps would lead us out of the present morass,” he writes. “Charging fascism does nothing on its own. Only building an alternative to the present does, which requires imagining it first.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

The reason why Nazi is dangerous is because Hitler take power in an powerful industrialized country, just imagine that: if Hitler were the president of Congo instead of Germany in 1930s...

You guys take Indians too seriously, Nazi or not they are a stone-age joke, well maybe being Nazi will make them feel a little bit better through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Indian Mentality = Nazi German Mentality

They believe in the same "stabbed in the back" hypothesis just like Hitler did.

Hitler believed that Germany should've won WW1 and only didn't due to a Jwish stab in the back.

Modi believes that India should've won 1962 and only didn't due to a Chinese stab in the back.

The Soviets had to destroy Nazi Germany to make it absolutely clear that it they lost and that they alone were responsible for their defeat. The stabbed in the back hypothesis must be destroyed to ensure that Germany would never again fall for this myth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Before root out the RSS, India will continue to go on the Nazi road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Similarities : Fascists who kill/enslave/control undesired minorities.
Differences : Just about everything else, especially in the levels of military technology, economy, and overall competence. This is why India could never be a Nazi Germany, which thank goodness is the case. Imagine an India just as powerful as China or even more powerful ... scary sight indeed.



Place Of Space said:


> Before root out the RSS, India will continue to go on the Nazi road.


Doesn't matter when they don't have a capable military. The Nazi road was entirely based on the rearmament of Germany, which turned it into such a formidable military power and ended up creating the Third Reich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Never underestimate BJP capacity to go lower than Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikram1

fallstuff said:


> Never underestimate BJP capacity to go lower than Hitler.



We should adopt Chinese model in case of minority treatment.
Here on PDF so many licking Chinese . Might they start same for India as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Excellent video providing the linkages between Hindutvaism and Nazism Fithna...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Modi idolizes Hitler.


----------



## retaxis

Vikram1 said:


> We should adopt Chinese model in case of minority treatment.
> Here on PDF so many licking Chinese . Might they start same for India as well.


Yes you should learn from China on how to treat minorities better. China allows minorities exempt from one child policy and free education, free food, free housing and free healthcare and jobs. You should learn to treat your minorities like equals not second class citizens. Then again India is a caste slave society so...


----------



## Pak_Sher

Reddington said:


> *Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*
> 
> The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.
> 
> The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776
> 
> 
> *Similarities*
> 
> *1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.
> 
> *2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.
> 
> *3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.
> 
> *4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.
> 
> *5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.
> 
> *6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.
> 
> *7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and
> 
> *8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.
> 
> *9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India.
> 
> *10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today in India, almost every Hindu-even the ones who call themselves liberal-hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.
> 
> *Future Plans
> 
> 1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.
> 
> *2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country.
> 
> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.
> 
> *4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........*
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood


Nazi ideology born again in the shape of Hindutva. Hindu Fundamentalist Nazi inspired ideology must be defeated at all costs.


----------



## tower9

Chakar The Great said:


> Had Hitler not ruled Germany , it would have been one of the greatest power of our time. But he broke the backbone of an economically and militarily powerful country because of war mongering and hatred.
> 
> 
> Same goes for India, although India is far poorer and has far less resources than Germany , things would have been different if India had a better leadership over the last 5 years. Numerous opportunities have been missed by India. India would have been a model for the smaller countries in the region. However India decided to chose path of Hindu supremacy and Hinduvata ideology which is destined to fail and collapse. If Modi's BJP comes to power again you ll see further deterioration of Indian social fabric.


At least Germany had achieved high development and advancement before going mental. India is still impoverished and backward and they are already going mental. Not a good sign for the future.


----------



## Chakar The Great

tower9 said:


> At least Germany had achieved high development and advancement before going mental. India is still impoverished and backward and they are already going mental. Not a good sign for the future.



That post was almost 2 years ago, As I mentioned Modi will bring more destruction, that is exactly what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

If you apply the author's template you will find that not only India is Fascist but past democracies have also tilted to fascism. Most recently US under Trump had also ticked most of the criteria:-


Powerful and Continuing Nationalism 
Disdain for human rights 
Identification of enemies as a unifying cause 
Supremacy of the Military 
Rampant Sexism 
Controlled Mass media 
Obsession with national security 
Religion and government intertwined 
Corporate power protected 
Labor power surpressed 
Disdain for intellectuals and the arts 
Obsession with crime and punishment 
Rampant Cronyism and Corruption 
Fraudulent Elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Chakar The Great said:


> That post was almost 2 years ago, As I mentioned Modi will bring more destruction, that is exactly what has happened.


Yep. India’s rivals don’t even have to do anything. Modi is destroying India from within. China is racing ahead with quantum technology while India is sending cow vigilantes to terrorize its own citizens.


----------



## Signalian

Hate Speech and the Plight of the Minorities in India​
*India, under the rule of BJP-RSS, has turned hate speech into one of its primary tools to incite violence against the Indian Muslims and other minorities. The government of India is systematically cornering its minorities and paving the way for a genocide.*






The rise of the Hindu nationalists to power has increased the insecurities of the Indian minorities; they are being asked to accept the cultural discourse of the majority community as the national way of life of all the Indians. In case of disagreement, the individuals of the minority communities are being ridiculed, threatened, and even lynched. This process of hate preaching has undermined the self-respect and self-confidence of the minorities and will to preserve their distinct identity and advance their material interests. This article will attempt to understand the process of hate preaching, its targets, and its impact on the minorities.

Hate speech reflects that there exist conflicts among different social groups within and across societies. In a competitive sociopolitical polarized environment, the religious, linguistic, and racial groups feel internally insecure and externally threatened from each other about the survival of the essential elements of their particular identity. In this polarized environment, hate speech is an expression that advocates incitement to commit harm in any shape of discrimination, hostility or violence against a specific opposite social group. This expression is not simply limited to a speech that advocates, threatens, or encourages violence rather, in the age of social media any comment, reaction, or visual image can be interpreted as offensive and may produce violent consequences. Thus, in this politics of hate, both intent and implication are important and the success of the instigator is to popularize the divisive narrative that in turn helps mobilize the in-group and sharpens the fault lines among the groups. In the modern nation-state system, the elite-middle of the majority sociopolitical groups has used this instrument of hate to establish their supremacy over the nation-building process. The majoritarian elite-middle class group attempts to make their vision of the self as a national identity through the extinction of the other (the minorities), with whom they have a long history of contact and close mixing. In this violent process of hate, they try to divide fellow citizens into friends and foes through defining minority groups as the enemy and generating fear of them into the majority community of their threat of the dilution of the majoritarian identity. To protect the majoritarian identity, the elite-middle class seeks complete sociocultural annihilation of the minority and demands from them to surrender unconditionally to majoritarian dogmatic and intolerant political agenda with no room for diversity. This hyperpolarization makes the ghastliest violent act normal for the masses, that is why most of the inhuman crimes are committed by normal people and not necessarily by psychopaths or sadists.

India is a diverse nation at all social, geographical, language, and religious levels. According to the 2011 census, it has 79.8 percent of the Hindu population practice Hinduism in various sects and denominations, while followers of Islam are 14.2 percent and the remaining 6 percent follow other religions like Christianity at 2.3 percent, Sikhism at about 2 percent, Buddhism, Jainism and some indigenous religions. It has the Secular Republic with a liberal democratic constitution that promises to treat all its citizens as equal, irrespective of religion, caste or gender. The maximum time of its existence, the Indian National Congress, regional and caste parties had dominated the polity of the Indian Secular Republic and had targeted different minority groups for political gains. Congress used the rhetoric of secularism at the center of the republic to convince minorities, especially the Indian Muslims and Christians, as their only protector while at the constituencies levels it presented itself as the promoter of the Hindu interests through championing the causes for the protection of the cow, development of the Hindi language and refusal to accept Urdu as the second language. In the Congress version of majoritarianism, every aspect of Indian sociopolitical life, such as secularism, socialism or democracy, was interpreted and reinterpreted in accordance with the ethos of the Hindu majority. Simultaneously, it did create a space for the minorities, minoritarianism, in which they articulated their issues such as the preservation of the Muslim Personal Law and promotion of the Urdu language. Therefore, Congress, in the name of secularism and liberal democracy, promoted and balanced communalism in India. The Hindu nationalists, Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) and its Sangh Parivar, termed this policy as an appeasement of minority communalism for their votes at the cost of the majority right to govern India according to their Hindu ethos. During this period, the communal rhetoric was used to discriminate against the minorities and incite violence against them; around fifty major Hindu-Muslim riots took place from the 1967 Ranchi-Hatia riots to the 1997 Coimbatore riots. Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel, the first Minister of Home Affairs, suspected the loyalty of the Indian Muslims and removed all Muslim officers from important positions in his ministry. 
*Hate propaganda of the RSS is disseminated by its foot soldiers in media through national and local languages and then distributed in the streets of villages and cities throughout India. Sandesh, a Gujarati-language newspaper, has played a significant role in sensationalizing, twisting, mangling, and distorting the news to provoke anti-Muslim prejudices. On February 28, 2002, for example, a day after the Godhra incident, a Sandesh front-page report read: Avenge Blood with Blood.*
*It further repeatedly propagated that the Muslims were destroying their community through slaughtering cows and making Hindu girls elope. Beneath these organizations laid a vast institutional edifice of specialized, regional, and local wings to spread the message of hate and perpetuate violence.*
The Hindu nationalists disagree with the concept of the Secular Republic and define it as a state based on an alien idea to rob the Hindus of their rights. They wished to construct the _Hindu rashtra_ (nation) and remodel India as a Hindu state, Bharat, where Hindu people and their ethos dominated the entire spectrum of national life. The resurrection of the Hindu way of life with Brahmans and their values as the essential source of inspiration for the construction of the _rashtra _was the main plank of the Hindu nationalist ideology – Hindutva. It was argued that the outside invaders, first Muslims and later Christians, of Bharat, had diluted and destroyed the pure and original Hindu traditions and it was now the Hindu nationalists’ duty to restore them through the instrument of _Ram Rajya_ (Ram’s rule). Thus, the Hindu nationalists wish to mobilize the majority Hindu community on their projected historical injustices, and on this basis, demonize present-day highly socioeconomically marginalized minority religious communities. They considered both Christianity and Islam as non-Hindu religions whose holy places were outside India, and accordingly, it is the main reason that the followers of these religions look outside for emotional attachments. Since India is not a holy land for these religious minorities, their loyalty to India cannot be trusted. Furthermore, the Hindu nationalists argued that these non-Hindu minorities wanted to change the demographic balance in India, and in this regard, they were using financial incentives to convert poor Dalits to Christianity and Islam. Additionally, the Indian Muslims were increasing their population through polygamy: _Hum paanch, hamare pachees_ (we five, our twenty-five) was the slogan used to mock the Muslim community. It was argued that Congress had ruled India with just thirty percent votes and with this ratio of increasing population, the Indian Muslims would soon be in a position to elect a Muslim majority government in India. Similarly, the Hindu nationalists launched a sustained campaign against the Christian missionaries and their welfare activities, even Mother Mary Teresa Bojaxhiu and her Missionaries of Charity in Kolkata were targeted. The anti-minorities campaign of the Hindu nationalists created a polarized environment that resulted in the demolition of Babri Masjid and many churches in Kandhamal, Karnataka, and Gujarat.
*In the post-Masjid demolition period, the Indian government established the Srikrishna Commission to investigate the causes of communal violence; the Commission concluded that it was the result of a deliberate and systematic effort to incite violence against Muslims.*


The RSS has evolved a very elaborate infrastructure of a specialized affiliated organization, _Sangh Parivar,_ to unify the majority Hindu community against the minorities in their comprehensive program for the construction of the Hindu nation. The _Sangh Parivar_ functioned as the institutional framework of hate; it preached hatred to the children and youth of the majority community against their vulnerable countrymen of the minorities. The top tier of the _Parivar _consists of the political party, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), a religious wing, Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), a militant youth wing, the Bajrang Dal, and a student’s union, Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP). These are the organizations that have led the campaigns against the Indian secular constitution, minorities' rights, the Babri Masjid, Christian missionaries and churches, and the Hindunization of education through revising history books and coercing students to perform Hindu prayers in state-sponsored schools. In these textbooks, all the references to the minorities' contributions to the Indian civilization were omitted and the RSS anti-Muslim view was presented as the historic truth. Based on this constructed history, the VHP asserted that India was a Hindu country with only one pious religion of Rama and Krishna and any conversion from it was a sin. It further repeatedly propagated that the Muslims were destroying their community through slaughtering cows and making Hindu girls elope. Beneath these organizations laid a vast institutional edifice of specialized, regional, and local wings to spread the message of hate and perpetuate violence. It includes the Vidya Bharati (or the Vidya Bharati Akhil Bharatiya Siksha Sansthan – Indian knowledge), which was created to organize the educational activities of the RSS and its network of schools to produce a generation of committed Hindutva youth. Additionally, it has Ekal Vidyalaya (Foundation of Solo Schools) that function in rural and tribal areas. It also used night schools and Sanskar Kendras (cultural centers) to spread its message beyond regular school time. To completely penetrate the society, RSS has created a youth wing, Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (Indian People Youth Front), and a similar wing is working for the women as well, the Rashtra Sevika Samiti (National Women Volunteers Committee). The Bajrang Dal has also created a violent women wing, the Durga Vahini (Army of Durga). In the Gujarat pogrom of 2002, the local Hindu Jagran Manch (HJM – Forum for Hindu Awakening), an offshoot of the Bajrang Dal, played the main role of mobilizing Hindu goons and committing acts of genocide. 
*Though the brand Modi represents nothing new in the Indian politics, rather a continuation of the capitalist reforms that were initiated under the Rajiv Gandhi period and perpetuation of the majoritarian rule with more ideological content of the Hindutva philosophy, but in the absence of any strong figure in the opposition, he has emerged as the dominant political personality.*
Hate propaganda of the RSS is disseminated by its foot soldiers in media through national and local languages and then distributed in the streets of villages and cities throughout India. _Sandesh_, a Gujarati-language newspaper, has played a significant role in sensationalizing, twisting, mangling, and distorting the news to provoke anti-Muslim prejudices. On February 28, 2002, for example, a day after the Godhra incident, a _Sandesh _front-page report read: Avenge Blood with Blood. To train its members, the local wings of the RSS have regular _boudhik _(intellectual) sessions where they teach their imagined history. In some of the sessions, the historical events are depicted in a dramatized form; here the members regularly enact the re-conquest of Kashmir through battles and demolition of Babri Masjid. The RSS and its _Sangh Parivar, _through these activates, have created an environment of suspicion and distrust among the various communities of India where, with little provocation, communal violence can be staged. The Hindu nationalists’ campaign against the Babri Masjid had resulted in some of the major violent communal clashes. In the post-Masjid demolition period, the Indian government established the Srikrishna Commission to investigate the causes of communal violence; the Commission concluded that it was the result of a deliberate and systematic effort to incite violence against Muslims. The repeated communal violence highlighted the faultlines among the communities and helped the Hindu nationalists to increase their Hindu vote bank, its political wing, BJP, increased its representation in the legislature from two seats in 1984 to 85 in 1989, 120 in 1991 and 161 in 1996, with its percentage of votes rising from 7.7 percent to 20.3 percent. In 1998, it formed a coalition government under Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee with 182 seats and 25.6 percent votes. 

In 2014, BJP came to power for the first time in India, it won 282 seats and received 31 percent of the vote; its National Democratic Alliance (NDA) won a total of 336 seats. This victory was attributed to the charismatic leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Damodardas Modi. Narendra Modi had started his career in the politics of Gujarat as a devout Hindu nationalist and a dedicated _pracharak _of the RSS. As the Chief Minister of Gujarat state, he promoted the Hindutva polity through unifying and mobilizing all castes and classes of the Hindus under the banner of the _Hindu Rashtra_ against the Muslims and Christians. He presided over the pogrom of 2002 in which, allegedly, his administration cooperated with Hindu militants from Bajrang Dal, VHP, and RSS, in the killings of Indian Muslims. It was his hasty, irresponsible, and unsubstantiated statement after the Godhra incident which initiated the violence – he claimed that it was a terrorist attack by Pakistan’s intelligence agency and local Muslims. His aggressive Hindutva rhetoric elevated the BJP and _Sangh Parivar_ to their most forceful populist position. The RSS, which in the past avoided the promotion of any personality cult, decided to use his personality for political gains. He was branded as the defender of the Hindu faith and was projected as the Hindu _Hriday Samrat_ (King of Hindus’ Hearts) in the electoral campaigns. Though the brand Modi represents nothing new in the Indian politics, rather a continuation of the capitalist reforms that were initiated under the Rajiv Gandhi period and perpetuation of the majoritarian rule with more ideological content of the Hindutva philosophy, but in the absence of any strong figure in the opposition, he has emerged as the dominant political personality. The Hindu nationalists have used his personality and political power to advance their agenda. In his first term in power, they followed the strategy of soft Hindutva and avoided the implementation of core Hindu nationalists plan. In this period, the Hindu nationalists’ completed rewriting of the text and history books project of the Vajpayee government, providing generous funding to Hindutva institutions and appointed Hindu nationalists to all core positions, from the economy to education. The Hindu nationalists mainly promoted three programs in the soft Hindutva period, _Ghar Wapsi, Love Jihad,_ and _Gau Raksha. _In Ghar Wapsi (Coming Home), they wanted to convert Muslims and Christians to Hinduism, the Indian Muslims perceived it as a program to erase their history and identity. To stop interfaith marriages, the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS-Committee for the Hindu Renaissance) raised the slogan of_ Love Jihad_ or Romeo _Jihad _in which Muslim men were blamed for targeting Hindu women for conversion to Islam. The Bhartiya Gau Raksha Dal (Indian Cow Protection Organization) led a violent movement for the protection of the cow, with the patronage of the Modi government, they wanted to enforce a ban on slaughtering of cows and consumption of beef. In this violent campaign, cow vigilantes lynched 44 Muslims, seriously injured 280 Muslims, and destroyed over five thousand small businesses.
*The final nail in the coffin was the hate speech of BJP politician, Kapil Mishra, that led to a communal clash in which 53 individuals lost their lives. This tragedy did not stop the Hindu communalists and they continued their hate campaign on social media and threatened to convert Shaheen Bagh into Jallianwala Bagh. *
*In a three-day conference in the city of Haridwar, 150 miles north of New Delhi, the Hindu nationalists are again making hate speeches to kill Muslims; the speakers of the conference asserted that two hundred of them should become soldiers and kill two million Muslims to protect their sanatana dharma (Hinduism). As usual, Prime Minister Narendra Modi, his administration, and the police are silent on these threats of genocide to the Indian Muslims. *
In their second term, BJP, under Narendra Modi, won 303 seats and received 37.36 percent of the votes and its NDA won 353 seats. This victory emboldened the Hindu nationalists and they decided to implement their core Hindu agenda, the Muslim Personal Law was amended through the Muslim Women (Protection of Rights on Marriage) Act 2019; the Indian Supreme Court was coerced to give the entire land of Babri Masjid to the VHP for the construction of Ram Janmabhoomi (Ram Mandir); the Citizenship Act, 1955 was amended on religious basis to exclude Muslim migrants from Indian citizenship through the Citizenship (Amendment) Act (CAA), 2019; and Article 370 was amended and the disputed state of Jammu and Kashmir, through the Jammu and Kashmir Reorganisation (Amendment) Ordinance, 2021, was divided into two Union Territories of Jammu and Kashmir and Ladakh. The CAA provoked a strong reaction from the Indian Muslims and their women staged protests in many cities, almost 291 sit-ins took place all over India. The most famous was of Shaheen Bagh in Delhi. The Modi government completely ignored the protesters and no official visited them, rather BJP Member of Parliament, Parvesh Verma, made a hateful and abusive speech. This encouraged some Hindu nationalists to attack the protesters by raising the slogan of Jai Shri Ram (Glory to Lord Rama); *even the Home Minister who earlier termed the Muslims as termites now threatened them with a shout of goli maaro (shoot them).* The final nail in the coffin was the hate speech of BJP politician, Kapil Mishra, that led to a communal clash in which 53 individuals lost their lives. This tragedy did not stop the Hindu communalists and they continued their hate campaign on social media and threatened to convert Shaheen Bagh into Jallianwala Bagh. In a similar development, social media was used to degrade prominent Indian Muslim women; around 80 Muslim women were put for sale on an app called Sulli Deals with the caption, “Deals of the day.” 

Recently, BJP is faced with a tough electoral contest in the state of Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand and hate speech is on the rise again. In a three-day conference in the city of Haridwar, 150 miles north of New Delhi, the Hindu nationalists are again making hate speeches to kill Muslims; the speakers of the conference asserted that two hundred of them should become soldiers and kill two million Muslims to protect their _sanatana dharma_ (Hinduism). As usual, Prime Minister Narendra Modi, his administration, and the police are silent on these threats of genocide to the Indian Muslims. 

This preaching of hate is changing India, its democracy, and relations with its largest minority, the Indian Muslims. The Hindu nationalists have transformed its sociopolitical culture and may be able to change the liberal secular polity as well; a very few politicians in India are now ready to preserve its secularism. The minorities are feeling very insecure; they are more likely to be under trial, detenu, and convicts, than Hindus. Under the BJP government, the number of communal violence incidents has increased while the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) has argued that 60 percent of the arrests made were unjustified or unnecessary while 75 percent of the complaints are against the police. Simultaneously, the Dharma Jagran Samanvay Vibhag, an offshoot of the RSS, plans to reconvert thousands of Muslims and Christians back to Hinduism.









Hate Speech and the Plight of the Minorities in India


India, under the rule of BJP-RSS, has turned hate speech into one of its primary tools to incite violence against the Indian Muslims and other minorities. The government of India is systematically cornering its minorities and paving the way for a genocide. The rise of the Hindu nationalists...




www.hilal.gov.pk




The writer is on the faculty of Quaid-i-Azam University (School of Politics and International Relations).
E-mail: mujeebir@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mystic League

Reddington said:


> *Similarities of Nazi Germany under Hitler & forthcoming HINDUTVA India under Modi*
> 
> The last 5 years and especially forthcoming scenario after coming elections of India is very similar to Nazi Germany under the time of Hitler.
> 
> The situation can be ascertained by the recent BJP tweet in which the BJP tweet indirectly yet quite explicitly said in clear terms that they will remove Muslims from India after coming into power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116246724119371776
> 
> 
> *Similarities*
> 
> *1)* RSS was founded in 1925 after being inspired from Nazi party. It's political arm is the current ruling party of India i.e. BJP. RSS is similar to paramilitary organization of Hitler's SS.
> 
> *2)* SS used to terrorize anyone who opposed Hitler. They used to do riots, beat people and even murder them on the streets even before Hitler came into power. Today, the same thing is happening in India under Modi where Hindutva gangs are beating/murdering Muslims on the streets under Modi.
> 
> *3)* Nazis installed its members after coming into power in bureaucracy, judiciary and military. Modi in India has done the same thing by installing RSS thugs in bureaucracy, judiciary and military.
> 
> *4)* SS used to recruit, brainwash and train youth to use weapons and physical force. Today in India RSS is doing the same thing by running gangs of Shakhas.
> 
> *5)* Hindutvas present India’s Hindu majority as a victim by stoking fears of being outnumbered one day, and claiming that Hindus are under threat and attack from the country’s minorities. They use this pretext to justify violence and exclusion as "self- defense". Nazis used to do the same thing.
> 
> *6)* After Hitler came into power in 1933, he gave all his attention to Nazification of Germany. Today, the Hindutva-fication of India will be completed after Modi gets his second term.
> 
> *7)* Education was Nazified during Hitler's era and false and bullshit history used to be taught to students. Today in India, education has been completely under the spell of Hindutvas who have erased the entire history of India under Muslims. While bullshit history lessons like ancient 5000 year old spacecrafts invented by Hindus is being taught.
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...ndians-had-airplanes-stem-cell-technology-and
> 
> *8) * Media in Nazi era used to be nothing more than propaganda tool for Nazis who used to brainwash their nation into hating Jews. Today, Indian media is nothing more than propaganda tool propagating hate against Muslims and Pakistan.
> 
> *9)* Nazis and Hitler were helped and funded by industrialist tycoons like Krupp etc. Today, industrial tycoons like Ambani are helping BJP and Modi in India.
> 
> *10)* During the reign of Hitler, German nation hated Jews to the core. No matter whether they are professors or highly educated people or masses. Today in India, almost every Hindu-even the ones who call themselves liberal-hates Muslims, their history, their religion fundamentally.
> 
> *Future Plans
> 
> 1)* Hitler after coming into power sent military forces and annexed Rhineland permanently. Today, even though the political autonomy of Indian occupied Kashmir is just a farce but BJP has said that they will remove this special status of Kashmir as well. Which means that they will do settlement of Hindus in Kashmir and remove Kashmiris from their lands just like Israel is doing in occupied Palestine.
> 
> *2)* Hitler after coming into power removed Jews from their posts, banned their businesses and started revoking their citizenship. Today, BJP is saying that it will also revoke the nationality of Muslims in India. Which would mean all Muslims in India would end up without a country.
> 
> *3)* Hindutvas want to create a Hindu Rashtra which is only for Hindus similar to Nazi Germany only for Germans.
> 
> *4)* Hitler and Nazis believed in ideology of Greater Germany. They waged a war and burned Europe and Germany in trying to achieve their dream. Hindutvas under Modi also believe in ideology of Greater India from Myanmar to Bamyan (Afghanistan). And they know that as long as Pakistan is standing, their dream of Greater India will only remain a Hindu's wet dream. To create Greater India, BJP/RSS wants a final war with Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan should be ready as war is coming for us whether we want it or not........*
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood


Pakistani Jealousy knows no bounds!


----------



## Bilal9

Mystic League said:


> Pakistani Jealousy knows no bounds!



When India's per capita GDP nominal is below that of even Bangladesh, that should make anyone jealous about India?

When India ranks 107th out of the 121 countries in the *2022* Global *Hunger* *Index*, that should make Pakistanis jealous?









India


With a score of 29.1, India has a level of hunger that is serious.




www.globalhungerindex.org


----------

